# Let me type you



## Raawx

I'm good at it and I want to procrastinate for finals. Send me stuff or post it here.


----------



## aendern

I'm procrastinating for finals, too! What finals do you have?


----------



## 66393

I'm also procrastinating for finals, but am giving a little bit of attention to my research papers. TPYEE MEH


----------



## Raawx

emberfly said:


> I'm procrastinating for finals, too! What finals do you have?


Only two. I'm not worried for those two classes, tbh. I get them, for the most part. Plus, we have a LOT more time to do the questions than we did on the midterms, so I'm happeh.

I'm just avoiding writing my 4000 word essay on the right to education. Bah.



coy said:


> I'm also procrastinating for finals, but am giving a little bit of attention to my research papers. TPYEE MEH


Nice. More than me, aha. Give me something to work with! Do you have journals or questionnaires?


----------



## Grandalf

I think you remember me from our chats. Anyway I'm also procrastinating for school roud:


I want people to be true to themselves. REALLY hate fake people (may use "protective custodians" to deal with them)
want to become wealthy through some top secret business ideas
Not scared to speak mind if there's no perceived consequences. However, if I could get beaten up, grounded, or my school could punish me (fail me, detention, espelled) then I won't say anything
Wishes that site monitors weren't big douches and coming after me for expressing my opinion. Opinions should be debated to make more effective impact on person and broaden their perspectives.
really like this girl but a) too nervous to tell her b) I say her dad should be killed (esfj) and c) don't want to change my understanding that they need to be dealt with. Why should outer sentiments dictate my views and understandings?


----------



## Vox

Also procrastinating! I have a short paper due tomorrow and a longer one due within the next few days along with finals. :'D

Uhh, I don't really know what to give you. I have some blog entries on here if that works? Also link to tumblr in signature.


----------



## Raawx

JA Grey said:


> I think you remember me from our chats. Anyway I'm also procrastinating for school roud:
> 
> 
> I want people to be true to themselves. REALLY hate fake people (may use "protective custodians" to deal with them)
> want to become wealthy through some top secret business ideas
> Not scared to speak mind if there's no perceived consequences. However, if I could get beaten up, grounded, or my school could punish me (fail me, detention, espelled) then I won't say anything
> Wishes that site monitors weren't big douches and coming after me for expressing my opinion. Opinions should be debated to make more effective impact on person and broaden their perspectives.
> really like this girl but a) too nervous to tell her b) I say her dad should be killed (esfj) and c) don't want to change my understanding that they need to be dealt with. Why should outer sentiments dictate my views and understandings?


Of course I do. I don't forget people too easily, thankfully.

Let's see...



Disdain for fakeness? Fi indicative
Eh. I do too. Not really type related.
If the consequence didn't affect your decision, I'd have said xxFP. But, your response generally seems like IxTJ.
Fe disdain. Makes sense, aha. IxTJ's notably HATE Fe.
Same as above.


----------



## Raawx

Vox said:


> Also procrastinating! I have a short paper due tomorrow and a longer one due within the next few days along with finals. :'D
> 
> Uhh, I don't really know what to give you. I have some blog entries on here if that works? Also link to tumblr in signature.


Get it done! (if ya want c

Eh, I look at it. Let's see...


----------



## aendern

Raawx said:


> Of course I do. I don't forget people too easily, thankfully.
> 
> Let's see...
> 
> 
> 
> Disdain for fakeness? Fi indicative
> Eh. I do too. Not really type related.
> If the consequence didn't affect your decision, I'd have said xxFP. But, your response generally seems like IxTJ.
> Fe disdain. Makes sense, aha. IxTJ's notably HATE Fe.
> Same as above.


I disagree with #2. I think that's indicative of low Se. It doesn't indicate _how_ low--it simply indicates that it's low. Which is useful information nonetheless.

Se dom/aux would want all the fame and glory for their achievements. Low Se doesn't seek the spotlight. Si wants to be known as doing something good for their family or community. Citizens. Something _honorable_.


----------



## Raawx

emberfly said:


> I disagree with #2. I think that's indicative of low Se. It doesn't indicate _how_ low--it simply indicates that it's low. Which is useful information nonetheless.
> 
> Se dom/aux would want all the fame and glory for their achievements. Low Se doesn't. Si wants to be known as doing something good for their family or community. Citizens. Something _honorable_.


Interesting. I would tend to identify with your example of Si. Hadn't quite considered that aspect of it.


----------



## aendern

Raawx said:


> Interesting. I would tend to identify with your example of Si. Hadn't quite considered that aspect of it.


I can't speak for JA Grey, but I personally find the idea of doing something "honorable" repulsive. Like it's so gross. I wouldn't want to be known for that.

My father, as he attempted to raise me, made mention about how men were "supposed" to hold doors for women. And anytime we would go to a restaurant or something--really anywhere in public, he would make me hold the door for everyone. And my father always does this stuff. And it just grossed me out. I hate doing things that I'm "supposed" to do.

And who fucking says I'm supposed to, anyway? Fuck that.

I just resent that garbage. I can't stand gender roles and stuff like that. I think that's absolutely indicative of low Si (and of course low Fe).

edit:

Oh, and you know I'm the typical teenager who hates being told what to do by my parents. I purposely put off everything they tell me to do to the last possible second because I just hate doing things that they tell me to do.

If they would just stop fucking telling me to do things, the things would actually get done.


----------



## Raawx

emberfly said:


> I can't speak for JA Grey, but I personally find the idea of doing something "honorable" repulsive. Like it's so gross. I wouldn't want to be known for that.


Huh. I tend to believe that I should "be good" and act "good". Good is, of course, subjective and in accordance with my personal beliefs and values. I just...don't like to be taxing and unnecessarily negative with others and I strive to be a cooperating and positive individual. I'm not sure how to explain it. I just...like being nice?


----------



## Grandalf

Raawx said:


> Disdain for fakeness? Fi indicative
> Eh. I do too. Not really type related.
> If the consequence didn't affect your decision, I'd have said xxFP. But, your response generally seems like IxTJ.
> Fe disdain. Makes sense, aha. IxTJ's notably HATE Fe.
> Same as above.


Not sure if political leanings say anything, but I identify as a moderate Republican or conservative Libertarian. VERY fiscally conservative (that means no bailouts). Socially I have some conservatism (mostly anti-abortion) but women should be given birth control due to overpopulation. If I had power, I would mandate all immigrants with low intelligence to be sterilized to decrease their chances of being deported (same would go to poor nations receiving U.S. aid). Foreign policy wise, I would focus on helping the Americas stay close to us (remember the Cuba Missile Crisis) and hopefully their would be less illegal immigrants as well as stereotyping.

I've been told I act "white" and German. While I don't believe nationality dictates who you are, I believe some nation's cultures to be superior. Of course that means any immigrant could be accepted as long as they assimilate to the culture of the superior nation. I wish to see the day when all nations of the world adopt cultures that glorify self-reliance and also insure that everyone is born with equal access to resources (all babies to be placed in boarding school where they'll never be influenced by who their parents were)


----------



## aendern

JA Grey said:


> (all babies to be placed in boarding school where they'll never be influenced by who their parents were)


Wow, on one hand this sounds like the best idea ever, but then on the other hand the children would be 100% brainwashed by the school system if they had no parental influence to counter that brainwashing.



Raawx said:


> Huh. I tend to believe that I should "be good" and act "good". Good is, of course, subjective and in accordance with my personal beliefs and values. I just...don't like to be taxing and unnecessarily negative with others and I strive to be a cooperating and positive individual. I'm not sure how to explain it. I just...like being nice?


This isn't so much what I was talking about. I love being nice, too. I just like doing it on my own terms.

I don't like following some external construct that says I "have" to act a certain way just "because." Which is what gender roles are. And school rules. And all that jazz. 

There are tons of unspoken societal rules/traditions.

* I think wedding rings are disgusting. I don't want one.
* I think the expectation of children having a relationship with their parents is disgusting.
* I hate that parents in the US can have a say in what their male child's genitals can look like without the child even consenting to it.
* I hate that women can be masculine or feminine while men can only be masculine or else they're gay.
* I think burial traditions are gross.
* I hate the messages one often sees that say things like "support our troops." I wish I could do something that hindered our troops.
* I hate that men are expected to give up their seats on the bus for women or children. I hate that men are expected to give up anything for anyone.


----------



## Mynixi

Try me?  I'm not sure what to say about myself, but ask me anything and I'll try to answer in a way that isn't confusing (I find it hard to explain myself sometimes)


----------



## Grandalf

emberfly said:


> Wow, on one hand this sounds like the best idea ever, but then on the other hand the children would be 100% brainwashed by the school system if they had no parental influence to counter that brainwashing.


they will be taught to pursue their own careers, hobbies and beliefs. Besides parents may decide to send their child to a religious school since it's THEIR beliefs so both institutions will be guilty of brainwashing.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Raawx said:


> I'm good at it and I want to procrastinate for finals. Send me stuff or post it here.


http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/380298-title.html
Nobody actually tried to type me this time so why not?


----------



## aendern

JA Grey said:


> they will be taught to pursue their own careers, hobbies and beliefs. Besides parents may decide to send their child to a religious school since it's THEIR beliefs so both institutions will be guilty of brainwashing.


So what happens when you encounter an Fe child who doesn't know what their beliefs are because they look for external beliefs to which to adhere?

edit:

btw @Raawx feel free to type me. I know I'm doing a lot of talking, but if you see something that you think indicates something other than Ni>Te>Fi>Se in that order, I would be excited to read your opinion.

(^this goes for anyone else, too)


----------



## Grandalf

emberfly said:


> So what happens when you encounter an Fe child who doesn't know what their beliefs are because they look for external beliefs to which to adhere?


Fe dom and aux: they're f*cked

Fe tert and inferior: look for logically consistent principles for morality

People must learn to love (or hate) a person as a person.


----------



## Navid

Raawx said:


> I'm good at it and I want to procrastinate for finals. Send me stuff or post it here.


Bring It On



http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...how-would-you-type-me-based.html#post13194794


----------



## rhoynarqueen

@Raawx 
Btw, I might go as a sexy plague doctor for Halloween next year, because it'd be hilarious and weird. 
But I'll probably just go as Arya Stark. She's my fave. <3


----------



## Raawx

rhoynarqueen said:


> I hear ya. Those books are dense. It's not Harry Potter, let's just say that!


True dat.



SimplisticFortitude said:


> Are you still here, o brother?


Ayyyy.



11thNight said:


> Okay. Gah, I'm worried it's going to be super obvious and boring.
> 
> Some info about me:
> -probably seem shy and quiet to most people, not dislikable or particularly memorable
> -though people who know me from different contexts sometimes have vastly different opinions of me; usually either: really quiet, nice, and hardworking, or funny, laid-back, insightful, likes to talk about random things, and lazy
> -I state how other people perceive me because it's kind of hard for me to perceive myself. I know my values, morals, thoughts about things, and such, but it's hard for me to tell what "I'm like." Yet I would still say I like myself and have healthy self-esteem.
> -The two things I probably like most about myself are my compassion/willing to sacrifice for those I love, and my insights and perceptions about things. I'm secretly really proud of my intelligence and ability to figure out things. The more I'm able to figure with limited context and cues, the greater the high.
> 
> 
> Can you do enneagram? I'm pretty shaking about my enneagram, so that would actually be pretty helpful.
> -I see most of my fears being 6 fears, in anxiety about the future and not being capable/able to make it. I also kind of test people internally to see if they're trust-worthy before I'm slowly willing to trust them, but I'm also very loyal.
> -However, I see most of my drives being 7. I actually kind of view life as an adventure and just want to have fun.
> -I can also kind of see 5 in that I highly value intelligence and seek to test myself and learn, just to internally affirm my ability
> -I also sometimes test as 2, and I do highly value people and relationships and very much so have a sense of identity through being a good/loyal friend
> -I test as 9 a bit too. In some ways I am pretty laid-back, but I still have some of the 6y anxiety, so it's a little weird


Not enough information, and also, too impersonal. Doesn't reveal much about you.

As for enneagram, I can't really help you there. I know a little bit, but I'm not where I'm at with MBTI/Socionics.


----------



## Fern

Raawx said:


> I'm good at it and I want to procrastinate for finals. Send me stuff or post it here.


***** my finals be done already! What school you at home boy?


----------



## 11thNight

Raawx said:


> Not enough information, and also, too impersonal. Doesn't reveal much about you.
> 
> As for enneagram, I can't really help you there. I know a little bit, but I'm not where I'm at with MBTI/Socionics.


Ah, okay.


----------



## Mynixi

Raawx said:


> Send me something that shows your natural brain processes.


Okay here's some basic things (I think)

1. I'm scared of approaching people because I don't know what to say (I try to plan it out beforehand if I do) but I want people to talk to me because I really like having conversations with people, one-on-one mostly.
2. I hate having conflicts of any kind, especially with people. I want to fix them asap. If I'm close to that person, it'll bug me and be on my mind constantly.
3. When something makes me sad but I don't see it being acceptable to others to feel that way, I hide it away and pretend it doesn't exist, but I'll end up finding myself unable to be productive and do things I want to do.
4. When I'm in a public place alone, I avoid all conversations and eye contact. I'm scared people will think I'm weird.
5. I love getting to know what people love/hate and their weird quirks. Doing that is more interesting than any book or movie, really.
6. I can't hate someone, no matter what they do. I love people for who they are and try to see the best in them.
7. When something is sad or I feel awkward (ex: watching a horror movie) I just laugh awkwardly. Usually people think I'm really strange. It happens in bad moments at funerals or during a stabbing in a horror movie *sigh*
8. I love writing, creating characters and thinking of imaginary places, but it wears my brain out.
9. If something stresses me out a lot (happens way too often) I end up in a puddle of lack of doing anything which then later makes me upset because I feel like I haven't done anything useful and then I feel like a horrible human being.
10. I procrastinate a lot in hope that the things I have to do just actually don't exist.


----------



## with water

Alright, well.

I am known as not very personable and exceedingly dry to acquaintances and low level friends, but become an overly idealistic soft to like one person in my life where I end up trying to be protective and understanding.

I try to take certain symbology and seek out skills that will help me reflect that into the outer world. Like learning an instrument that can communicate certain ideas, or trying to become the best at a character that fits my ideal in a fighting game.

I am poor at explaining my thoughts.

I tend to hyperfocus and forget about everything that isn't absorbing me at the moment, but I do great works on the things I am hyperfocused on.


----------



## Raawx

Fern said:


> ***** my finals be done already! What school you at home boy?


UC Berkeley. Kill me. >.<



Mynixi said:


> Okay here's some basic things (I think)
> 
> 1. I'm scared of approaching people because I don't know what to say (I try to plan it out beforehand if I do) but I want people to talk to me because I really like having conversations with people, one-on-one mostly.
> 2. I hate having conflicts of any kind, especially with people. I want to fix them asap. If I'm close to that person, it'll bug me and be on my mind constantly.
> 3. When something makes me sad but I don't see it being acceptable to others to feel that way, I hide it away and pretend it doesn't exist, but I'll end up finding myself unable to be productive and do things I want to do.
> 4. When I'm in a public place alone, I avoid all conversations and eye contact. I'm scared people will think I'm weird.
> 5. I love getting to know what people love/hate and their weird quirks. Doing that is more interesting than any book or movie, really.
> 6. I can't hate someone, no matter what they do. I love people for who they are and try to see the best in them.
> 7. When something is sad or I feel awkward (ex: watching a horror movie) I just laugh awkwardly. Usually people think I'm really strange. It happens in bad moments at funerals or during a stabbing in a horror movie *sigh*
> 8. I love writing, creating characters and thinking of imaginary places, but it wears my brain out.
> 9. If something stresses me out a lot (happens way too often) I end up in a puddle of lack of doing anything which then later makes me upset because I feel like I haven't done anything useful and then I feel like a horrible human being.
> 10. I procrastinate a lot in hope that the things I have to do just actually don't exist.


Wooh. INFP/ISFJ. Need more to help create a stronger distinction. Absolutely Si.



SimplisticFortitude said:


> Alright, well.
> 
> I am known as not very personable and exceedingly dry to acquaintances and low level friends, but become an overly idealistic soft to like one person in my life where I end up trying to be protective and understanding.
> 
> I try to take certain symbology and seek out skills that will help me reflect that into the outer world. Like learning an instrument that can communicate certain ideas, or trying to become the best at a character that fits my ideal in a fighting game.
> 
> I am poor at explaining my thoughts.
> 
> I tend to hyperfocus and forget about everything that isn't absorbing me at the moment, but I do great works on the things I am hyperfocused on.


Not enough! More information please!


----------



## with water

Picky about friends.
Can hate/enjoy people I work with daily.
I assume other people are incompetent often.
But I also have a keen eye for peoples' strengths.
Uhhh like what do you want to know?


----------



## Vermillion

emberfly said:


> I disagree with #2. I think that's indicative of low Se. It doesn't indicate _how_ low--it simply indicates that it's low. Which is useful information nonetheless.
> 
> Se dom/aux would want all the fame and glory for their achievements. Low Se doesn't seek the spotlight. Si wants to be known as doing something good for their family or community. Citizens. Something _honorable_.


Not really, INTJ type 3s exist. And I have no idea how you think family/community is explicitly the domain of Si, or why citizenship is so important to them.


----------



## Modal Soul

i'm here and i'm queer

would my menstrual cycle suffice or?


----------



## Mynixi

Raawx said:


> INFP/ISFJ. Need more to help create a stronger distinction.


What would you suggest I talk about to help you make a distinction? I don't know what to talk about, really. I'm really bad at explaining myself, sorry


----------



## Raawx

Mynixi said:


> What would you suggest I talk about to help you make a distinction? I don't know what to talk about, really. I'm really bad at explaining myself, sorry


No problem. Just more information. If you're really that bad at explaining yourself, perhaps you truly are an ISFJ, aha.


----------



## Mynixi

Raawx said:


> No problem. Just more information. If you're really that bad at explaining yourself, perhaps you truly are an ISFJ, aha.


Haha! I might be. I'm not really sure what I am. I am bad at explaining myself. And my feelings. And coming up with ideas for group projects. Or just generally being in group projects. I always have to end up doing most of the work and then my ideas get me a C. Bleh. Every single time. I have the bad habit of spacing out in math class to avoid feeling stressed and then later being like "crap I don't understand anything." I used to think a lot more about my future when I was a happier, younger person, but now I avoid that and think more about what I'm doing today or what I'll do tomorrow - usually how I'm going to get out of my shell and talk to someone about something or how I'm going to try harder at something. Neither usually work out. Uhhh lemme see... I can't stand when people yell at me. I just instantly burst into tears which is very embarrassing. I like getting gifts for others but sometimes I'll avoid doing that in fear I won't get the person the right thing or more commonly, if I get that person something, then will another be jealous and mad at me? If I'm in a group of people assigned to help set something up, I'll feel really sad if I don't get to help, but I feel mad if I have to do everything. 

Hmmm... About the whole ISFJ/INFP thing (please decide based on the information and not my opinion here, because it could be off) but I think I may come off as both because:
For ISFJ: I tend to relate to descriptions online when I took the test and I've taken it multiple times and gotten the same result.
For INFP: I tend to relate more to them than any personality type I know, and I am friends with about five of them (making a majority of my friend group). 

Maybe I just don't like people like myself or can relate to people like me? It would explain the whole ISFJ "I can't take my own advice", since I can't seem to understand or take advice from other ISFJs either.


----------



## galactic collision

Are you still typing people? Want to type me based on my femme blog? it's where i put my ~aesthetic~ with just a dash of politics


----------



## Raawx

Mynixi said:


> Haha! I might be. I'm not really sure what I am. *I am bad at explaining myself.* And my feelings. *And coming up with ideas for group projects. *Or just generally being in group projects. I always have to end up doing most of the work and then my ideas get me a C. Bleh. Every single time. *I have the bad habit of spacing out in math class to avoid feeling stressed and then later being like "crap I don't understand anything." I used to think a lot more about my future when I was a happier, younger person, but now I avoid that and think more about what I'm doing today or what I'll do tomorrow *- usually how I'm going to get out of my shell and talk to someone about something or how I'm going to try harder at something. Neither usually work out. Uhhh lemme see... I can't stand when people yell at me. I just instantly burst into tears which is very embarrassing. I like getting gifts for others but sometimes I'll avoid doing that in fear I won't get the person the right thing or more commonly, if I get that person something, then will another be jealous and mad at me? If I'm in a group of people assigned to help set something up, I'll feel really sad if I don't get to help, but I feel mad if I have to do everything.
> 
> Hmmm... About the whole ISFJ/INFP thing (please decide based on the information and not my opinion here, because it could be off) but I think I may come off as both because:
> For ISFJ: I tend to relate to descriptions online when I took the test and I've taken it multiple times and gotten the same result.
> For INFP: I tend to relate more to them than any personality type I know, and I am friends with about five of them (making a majority of my friend group).
> 
> Maybe I just don't like people like myself or can relate to people like me? It would explain the whole ISFJ "I can't take my own advice", since I can't seem to understand or take advice from other ISFJs either.


Aha, ISFJ indeed. I'll bold what was the indicator.



justforthespark said:


> Are you still typing people? Want to type me based on my femme blog? it's where i put my ~aesthetic~ with just a dash of politics


Interesting. I mean, if we're typing off blog alone, looks like xSFP. Anything to change my mind?


----------



## galactic collision

Raawx said:


> Interesting. I mean, if we're typing off blog alone, looks like xSFP. Anything to change my mind?


I wonder why you say xSFP, although it's clear you're probably seeing Se because the blog is very aesthetic. I'm not generally into "pretty" things (I don't get the whole art for art's sake thing) and though I like to dress up and look nice, most of my aesthetic and image-related things have to do with my values and ideas. You caught onto Fi there. 

I guess linking you to a blog that's based around hiding my feelings in pastels doesn't give you a whole lot to work with.

A short bio: I love people, feelings, and ideas. I love creating things. I go to school for theatre and I'm torn between whether I want to act, direct, or write. Comedy is my favorite genre, but only if it's good, which it so rarely is. I am very good at speaking, and I always manage to find my point out loud, whether or not I've worked it out in my head ahead of time. I'm also a good listener. I like most people I meet, but find that I have only a few people I consider my friends. I work hard and I play hard. 

I don't think words can properly sum up any person, but I also think that words are the thing I'm best at working with. Language makes sense to me. I enjoy typing systems like MBTI and Enneagram even though I know we're all so much more complex than a few letters and numbers. I like it because it helps me understand other people. It's like a starting point from which I can spread out, unravel all of human nature and be able to articulate what I experience with clarity, and understand how others' experiences may differ.


----------



## Raawx

justforthespark said:


> I wonder why you say xSFP, although it's clear you're probably seeing Se because the blog is very aesthetic. I'm not generally into "pretty" things (I don't get the whole art for art's sake thing) and though I like to dress up and look nice, most of my aesthetic and image-related things have to do with my values and ideas. You caught onto Fi there.
> 
> I guess linking you to a blog that's based around hiding my feelings in pastels doesn't give you a whole lot to work with.
> 
> A short bio: I love people, feelings, and ideas. I love creating things. I go to school for theatre and I'm torn between whether I want to act, direct, or write. Comedy is my favorite genre, but only if it's good, which it so rarely is. I am very good at speaking, and I always manage to find my point out loud, whether or not I've worked it out in my head ahead of time. I'm also a good listener. I like most people I meet, but find that I have only a few people I consider my friends. I work hard and I play hard.
> 
> I don't think words can properly sum up any person, but I also think that words are the thing I'm best at working with. Language makes sense to me. I enjoy typing systems like MBTI and Enneagram even though I know we're all so much more complex than a few letters and numbers. I like it because it helps me understand other people. It's like a starting point from which I can spread out, unravel all of human nature and be able to articulate what I experience with clarity, and understand how others' experiences may differ.


Yeah, tumblr is a beacon for Fi. You know yourself very well, aha. I mean, it sounds as if you're convinced of ENFP, so do you wish me to pry more or...?

Also, my tumblr, hehe.


----------



## galactic collision

Raawx said:


> Yeah, tumblr is a beacon for Fi. You know yourself very well, aha. I mean, it sounds as if you're convinced of ENFP, so do you wish me to pry more or...?
> 
> Also, my tumblr, hehe.


Nah, I was just interested in hearing your thoughts. I didn't know if you wanted more info and I'm putting off going to sleep so I wrote you up a little blurb. 

My main blog is jessawarriorprincess and it's a mess right now haha. I didn't link that one because my type is written on it. I'll check out your blog!!


----------



## Raawx

justforthespark said:


> Nah, I was just interested in hearing your thoughts. I didn't know if you wanted more info and I'm putting off going to sleep so I wrote you up a little blurb.
> 
> My main blog is jessawarriorprincess and it's a mess right now haha. I didn't link that one because my type is written on it. I'll check out your blog!!


*goes to check it out*

Different blogs have different purposes. I should make one of my aesthetic eventually.

Edit: Yeah, this is a lot more ENFP, aha. And you're a 147?!?! )))


----------



## Kuromachikku

Um, I'm not quite sure if you're still typing people, but I'm procrastinating for school too, so I figured I might as well post something here. How do people go about doing this... What do you even want to know? Are random facts okay? I'll go with random facts for the time being then.

1. Self-perception and self-analysis isn't something I'm particularly good at hah...
2. And so I secretly rely on other people describing me to get a sense of what I'm like.
3. I'm kind of socially awkward and am very timid around people I don't know well.
4. Having said that, for better or for worse, I seem to gain people's trust fairly quickly.
5. I'm the resident hermit in my group of friends and am usually the one they go to when they need someone to listen to their problems and give them advice.
6. I hide my feelings a lot, though talking about them with someone I trust does make me feel better, and I have an extreme dislike for conflict.
7. When I'm irritated with someone, I try to take a few steps back to understand where they're coming from instead of acting on my emotions and regretting it later.
8. If I'm close to you, then you'll probably notice that I'm really not as nice as I first appear.
9. I space out more than I should and am largely unaware of my surroundings, unless I'm making a conscious effort to pay attention to it.
10. I ran out of things that I wanted to say, so um, good luck with finals!


----------



## Raawx

Kuromachikku said:


> @_Raawx_ About me...? I'm not quite sure what you mean by that, but um, would things taken from my daily life work then?
> 
> At School
> 
> I'm currently a senior at my high school and take six courses. Three of them are AP courses and one is a college-level educational course that takes up two periods. As a result, I'm stressed out a great deal of the time, but I seem to be doing well enough to get into my first-choice school (or so I would like to think), so it's not something I mind dealing with for the time being if it'll take me to where I want to go. Having said that, while my academics are good, PE isn't something that I've ever really cared too much for, and it kind of stands for "physical embarrassment" more than "physical education" in my case. I do my best to pay attention in class, but unfortunately, it's easy for me to drift away in my mind. When my teachers call on me though, I somehow still manage to answer their questions - sometimes without even hearing what they asked or without knowing that my lips are moving, which is still... kind of a mystery to me... I don't think it's supposed to work that way hah. Things like raising my hand in class to participate is difficult for me, and I often won't share my thoughts unless I have to.
> 
> My classmates and I seem to get along well enough. I try to be kind towards everyone, and although I get nervous when I have to talk to someone who I don't know well, I eventually warm up to them enough to hold a normal conversation with them. However, my group of friends is fairly small, um... There should be less than ten people in it, I believe? Individual work tends to be easier than group work, mostly because the people in my group usually don't want to work and end up delegating all the work to me. It's also easier on me if I'm responsible for only my grade, since it'll affect only me if the quality of the work isn't up to par.
> 
> At Home
> 
> If I'm at home, there's a high probability that I'm on my laptop reading about anything but what I'm supposed to be reading. Either that or I'm asleep. Homework usually doesn't get done until sometime in the evening, and studying usually takes the form of me talking to myself and trying to form connections between the information - I can't seem to memorize details and can only get the gist of things. What else...? I make sure to put aside some time for family and friends on the weekends and some time for me to do whatever I want, though I suppose I'm already doing the latter by typing this instead of studying hah. I don't think there's anything else notable regarding what I do at home, so that's all for this section.
> 
> Hopefully I didn't just bore you half to death. I'm worried that I misinterpreted what you meant by "I need more about you" and ended up typing something that you didn't want to read hah... If you have questions, feel free to ask those instead? It'll probably be easier than having me ramble about myself and not knowing what to say.


Stereotypically, you seem INFJ. Hmm. I'll come back to you later.



Modal Soul said:


> haha oops... i didn't mean for anything in my message to come across that way. i knew you were going to guess that because i've always leaned towards NFJ/STP for myself. i was seriously just testing your typing skills because you guessing i used Fe based on my posts was spot on, so i wanted to see if it was just a lucky guess or if you really knew what you were doing
> 
> first: confirmed INFJ
> second: confirmed INFP


Woooh. I got it right. 



StunnedFox said:


> I kind of know what you're getting at, but from my perspective, I don't see anything particularly not personal about the linked thread. Isn't it kind of skewing the typing process if you need a particular type of information to work such things out? My best suggestion would be like with @_Stampede_, just have a look through some of my post history - even if it's not _quite_ what you're looking for, you'll get a broader impression of me than what you might from reading just the one topic. Like I said, from my perspective that does feel relatively personal. I do keep a journal of sorts, but it's mostly just me mentioning what - if anything - I did that day, perhaps a summary of what's on my mind at the time... fairly brief things, really.


Ah, that's true enough. I'll probably skim through your posts.



Mynixi said:


> Ooh well good luck! My finals aren't till after winter break, when I will have forgotten everything. Not looking forward too it.


Ah, that's awful. I'm sorry.


----------



## Modal Soul

Raawx said:


> Woooh. I got it right.


my friend and i are so amazed right now

you intrigue me


----------



## Vox

It seems that I've been forgotten. :sad: Or @Raawx were the blogs insufficient? I haven't done any questionnaires recently and a lot of my old answers aren't really true anymore, so I didn't want to link those. What in particular would help, if that's the case?


----------



## treschanna

I'm a member of the INTJ group on FB and multiple members seem to be convinced that I'm not an INTJ but an INFJ caught in the Ni-Ti loop. I wanted to know more about what the Ni-Ti loop is and assess the legitimacy of their claims because I've had some doubts about my type for a while. Here's a bit about what I posted that inspired claims regarding my type.


The person's reason for thinking I'm an INFJ is because: You ask a lot of emotion based questions, and your seeking external validation that the behaviors fit. You vibe fe to me, though ive been wrong before. Ive never seen an intj or intp pose the questions that you do, with your particular angle. The 1w2 was fairly random..1's can appear to share the intellectualism of 5, but they often have a fiery streak.

*It's true...I have noticed that I seek some form of validation and if someone comes off as "phresh" I do turn cold and turn on everyone to make it seem as though I never needed it to begin with. I like it when people open up to me about their thoughts and feelings. The difference is I don't coddle them I give them a lecture on solutions and personal responsibility. I do like to figure out the mechanisms behind things and why and how they develop. Adhering to an objective explanation only goes so far with me before I start creating my own ideas but the main thing that creates doubt in my mind is the dynamic between my infj god mom and i. She's into giving people all types of second chances and I'm quicker to resort to the enforcement of punishment. I will also say..I can relate to Ni-Ti loop. In relationships my concern is making a contributtion to the life of the other person and sometimes it clouds my judgement to the point where I don't notice that they're taking advantage of it because I want to build a connection with them. Then when something goes wrong I get angry and withdraw and become vengeful and frustrated with everyone and myself for allowing myself to be used.

I think it's true that I have some doubts about my type but it's mainly attributed to the fact that I'm sensitive and hot headed, and principles and beliefs play a fairly large role in my thought process. But I can't identify with a lot of NFPs or Ti/Fe users because I like to create a list of probable explanations or options and narrow it down. Plus I can't i don't believe I'm obligated to tip toe around criteria or standards and I'll do what I need to to advocate for my views and beliefs even if I'm the only one who believes it. I will say....though I do believe in the use of charts and statistics my convictions are attributed to how I think things "should be" and what's in the best interest of the people in the community who are in need and I am somewhat of an idealist. It's difficult for me to remain calm in debates and I often get worked up to the point where my argument can become disorganized and jumbled. If I have confidence in my position then it's organized but more often than not I find myself not wanting to engage. I do care about having accurate facts and objective information.


In a group I'm quick to take charge and generally believe things should be done a certain way. I've even gone as far as trying to over take a persons position of power because they were making so many mistakes. However,..I will say that in the face of a very pushy person...I'll be more subtle about the direction I believe the group should take. It generally comes up in the form of a suggestion and if they don't listen I'll give reasons regarding why I believe my idea is better.


I don't like it when people think I'm obligated to censor myself to appease them or anyone else. I notice that difference between my infj god mom and I. She likes the idea of utilizing her skills to make a contribution to lives of the community and I'm more about verifying my own thoughts and ideas for the sake of reaching a conclusion. I also notice Fe when we're discussing how to handle difficult people and I think they deserve some form of being penalized and she talks about different methods of resolving the situation other than excluding them from my life.


I am a huge believe of the exertion of my personal power and establishing myself in my environment but I don't get along with Si users. I grew up in an Si dom family. There's a reason we don't talk. Some of their ideas are good. But the second i step outside of the box they seem to get up in arms. For example, I talked to my mom about how I wanna live a nomadic lifestyle and try on different perspectives. I use those organization skills to understand mechanisms, behind ideas, thoughts, and theories and create my own ideas and theories and verify their validity and advocate for them. That's why I went into biological anthropology..because I have my own ideas and theories which involves the correlation between the evolutionary development of our brains and our environment. When I mentioned wanting to travel to different countries and work in different labs. My Si mom's first thought was ".....what do you mean by "different perspectives" oh god are you coming out of the closet?!". This may seem like one situation but even when I was 18 I was assigned to write about my views of success and it was adirect challenge to everyone elses. It was a blatant list of points about the flaws of the traditional idea of it and my family flipped when I told them i'd rather be a failure than subscribe to their idea of success.*


----------



## Raawx

Modal Soul said:


> my friend and i are so amazed right now
> 
> you intrigue me


I just did a thing. :x


Vox said:


> It seems that I've been forgotten. :sad: Or @_Raawx_ were the blogs insufficient? I haven't done any questionnaires recently and a lot of my old answers aren't really true anymore, so I didn't want to link those. What in particular would help, if that's the case?


No, not at all! I actually really like your blog, so I imagine we're probably similar. xNxP or ENFP. Give me more information, though! Hmmm. Or maybe, just interact with me.



Patrick_1 said:


> Please type me.
> 
> 1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> _No special circumstances. Male, age 21._
> 
> 2. What type(s) do you usually score as on tests?
> 
> _Usually ISTP, ISFP and INTJ (less often ESXP and other introvert types)._
> 
> 3. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Choose 2 photos and look at each for as long as you feel that you need. Copy and paste the photos here (or write the link like example: www[dot]flickr[dot]com/photos/jacoboson/8697480741/in/explore-2013-05-01), and write your impression of each of them.
> View attachment 242138
> 
> _I chose this one because I like photos of ruined buildings, looks like a nice place to visit._
> View attachment 242146
> 
> _I like the bright morning light, solitary figure and urban landscape._
> 
> 4. You are on the clock to fix something, a friend of yours sits beside you and gives a lot of interesting ideas, none of them actually help or are related to your situation, but they are still something you find interesting. What is your reaction? What do you say? What do you do? What's your train of thought?
> 
> _It depends on the severity of the situation/what friend it is but I would probably find it funny?_
> 
> 5a. What are some of your most important values?
> _
> Animal rights, protecting society's underprivileged and resisting negative authority._
> 
> 5b. Can they change? What would be the reason if they changed?
> 
> _I think they will be constant._
> 
> 6. You are in a car with some other people, the people in the car are talking. Someone makes a claim that you see as immoral/rude/cruel. What is your inward reaction? What do you think? What do you say?
> 
> _It would be depressing and I would say something._
> 
> 7. a) What activities energizes you the most? Why?
> 
> _In terms of energizing; sports, a thrilling movie, video game or book, eating and generally consuming things._
> 
> 7. b) What activities drains you the most? Why?
> 
> _Customer service type of interactions where I have to pretend to be enthusiastic around people that I find unlikeable. Also most routine and mundane things. I had to take an Accounting course as part of my Uni program and that was the dullest experience of my life._
> 
> 8. Do you believe you are introverted or extraverted? Why do you believe that? (Please be as detailed as possible)
> 
> _Introverted. Sometimes I can be the funny outgoing person but I only come alive when I'm by myself or w/ close friends and to many people "quiet" is my defining characteristic (even if these people don't know me very well). Although I'm not one of those people who wants to limit their friendships, I would like to know more people._
> 
> 9. Please describe yourself, what do you see as your greatest strengths and what do you see as your greatest weaknesses?
> 
> _This is a broad question and I find it difficult to answer._
> 
> 10. Please describe yourself when you are feeling stressed. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
> 
> _I rarely get stressed and when I do I get depressed, it's not something that would "surface"._
> 
> 11. What is your "soft spot" (the area that makes you upset if people mess with)?
> 
> _I can't think of one, the fact that they are messing with me to begin with might be annoying though._
> 
> 12. What are most of the ideas/thoughts you get generally centered around (try to expand your answers as much as possible)?
> 
> _Authenticity. Art. Anthropology. Logic. The battle between spirituality/individuality and materialism/society's expectations._
> 
> 13. What's your opinion of getting frequent feedback on what you do? (Someone pointing out what is good, what is bad, what and how to improve) Is there a limit to how often you want feedback? If so, what is the limit?
> 
> _I don't have a strong opinion on this. Something I've noticed is that people who criticize the most usually don't have "constructive" intentions and are passive complainers. But I would probably welcome feedback, positive and negative from people that I respect._


I don't feel there really is all that much to work with. You've got ISxP nailed down. It makes sense for you.



Vincent Trujillo said:


> Okay, I'll give you a shot. I am unsure of what to say exactly, however I will end up with something so long as I just keep typing things out.
> 
> You can call me Vince, I want to go to college and study Psychology, though I am interested with the understanding of many things in life, however study of the Psyche seems to draw to me very much so.The science of Evolution and also History are two topics that peak my interest as well.
> 
> I consider myself someone who is fairly calm, usually more so than most. I think a lot, and I am able to understand and usually see more than what is available, because things you get, the things you see, there is more meaning than what is on the surface. But sometimes the surface is just all you get, so I got to work with it. Finding out which of the two are the case, and acting accordingly, can be hard at times. x)
> 
> I really like action, I can move well, and have a natural affinity for martial arts. Be it weapons fighting, hand-to-hand, and even shooting. I'm a good shot, and I have a natural grasp of what works and what doesn't, I often try out somethin' new on the fly, with what info I have, and it pans out. (e.g. Judging distance, trajectory, and so on). I remember my cousin and I were shooting his 8mm Yugoslavian Mauser, and he aimed and fired at a concrete brick which was a distance aways,but on a lower level than us, he fired standing and missed. I took the rifle, just crouched, aimed, hit it dead on.
> 
> I like things that I am a natural at, a lot. It feels as though I am fulfilling something that is innately my own, a part of me. Though these activities seem to be so few and far between that I get to enjoy them. x)
> 
> Well, I guess I'll leave it at that.


Just mild Se from you. Not sure, tbh. Again, not enough to work off of. :\



treschanna said:


> I'm a member of the INTJ group on FB and multiple members seem to be convinced that I'm not an INTJ but an INFJ caught in the Ni-Ti loop. I wanted to know more about what the Ni-Ti loop is and assess the legitimacy of their claims because I've had some doubts about my type for a while. Here's a bit about what I posted that inspired claims regarding my type.
> 
> 
> The person's reason for thinking I'm an INFJ is because: You ask a lot of emotion based questions, and your seeking external validation that the behaviors fit. You vibe fe to me, though ive been wrong before. Ive never seen an intj or intp pose the questions that you do, with your particular angle. The 1w2 was fairly random..1's can appear to share the intellectualism of 5, but they often have a fiery streak.
> 
> *It's true...I have noticed that I seek some form of validation and if someone comes off as "phresh" I do turn cold and turn on everyone to make it seem as though I never needed it to begin with. I like it when people open up to me about their thoughts and feelings. The difference is I don't coddle them I give them a lecture on solutions and personal responsibility. I do like to figure out the mechanisms behind things and why and how they develop. Adhering to an objective explanation only goes so far with me before I start creating my own ideas but the main thing that creates doubt in my mind is the dynamic between my infj god mom and i. She's into giving people all types of second chances and I'm quicker to resort to the enforcement of punishment. I will also say..I can relate to Ni-Ti loop. In relationships my concern is making a contributtion to the life of the other person and sometimes it clouds my judgement to the point where I don't notice that they're taking advantage of it because I want to build a connection with them. Then when something goes wrong I get angry and withdraw and become vengeful and frustrated with everyone and myself for allowing myself to be used.
> 
> I think it's true that I have some doubts about my type but it's mainly attributed to the fact that I'm sensitive and hot headed, and principles and beliefs play a fairly large role in my thought process. But I can't identify with a lot of NFPs or Ti/Fe users because I like to create a list of probable explanations or options and narrow it down. Plus I can't i don't believe I'm obligated to tip toe around criteria or standards and I'll do what I need to to advocate for my views and beliefs even if I'm the only one who believes it. I will say....though I do believe in the use of charts and statistics my convictions are attributed to how I think things "should be" and what's in the best interest of the people in the community who are in need and I am somewhat of an idealist. It's difficult for me to remain calm in debates and I often get worked up to the point where my argument can become disorganized and jumbled. If I have confidence in my position then it's organized but more often than not I find myself not wanting to engage. I do care about having accurate facts and objective information.
> 
> 
> In a group I'm quick to take charge and generally believe things should be done a certain way. I've even gone as far as trying to over take a persons position of power because they were making so many mistakes. However,..I will say that in the face of a very pushy person...I'll be more subtle about the direction I believe the group should take. It generally comes up in the form of a suggestion and if they don't listen I'll give reasons regarding why I believe my idea is better.
> 
> 
> I don't like it when people think I'm obligated to censor myself to appease them or anyone else. I notice that difference between my infj god mom and I. She likes the idea of utilizing her skills to make a contribution to lives of the community and I'm more about verifying my own thoughts and ideas for the sake of reaching a conclusion. I also notice Fe when we're discussing how to handle difficult people and I think they deserve some form of being penalized and she talks about different methods of resolving the situation other than excluding them from my life.
> 
> 
> I am a huge believe of the exertion of my personal power and establishing myself in my environment but I don't get along with Si users. I grew up in an Si dom family. There's a reason we don't talk. Some of their ideas are good. But the second i step outside of the box they seem to get up in arms. For example, I talked to my mom about how I wanna live a nomadic lifestyle and try on different perspectives. I use those organization skills to understand mechanisms, behind ideas, thoughts, and theories and create my own ideas and theories and verify their validity and advocate for them. That's why I went into biological anthropology..because I have my own ideas and theories which involves the correlation between the evolutionary development of our brains and our environment. When I mentioned wanting to travel to different countries and work in different labs. My Si mom's first thought was ".....what do you mean by "different perspectives" oh god are you coming out of the closet?!". This may seem like one situation but even when I was 18 I was assigned to write about my views of success and it was adirect challenge to everyone elses. It was a blatant list of points about the flaws of the traditional idea of it and my family flipped when I told them i'd rather be a failure than subscribe to their idea of success.*


Eh, I'll be honest. I'm just kind of annoyed after receiving mail/this post/seeing the thread. That and I'm just annoyed by you. Sorry, that's mean and unkind. I just...don't want to type you? I don't know. Maybe write something else.


----------



## treschanna

Raawx said:


> I just did a thing. :x
> 
> 
> No, not at all! I actually really like your blog, so I imagine we're probably similar. xNxP or ENFP. Give me more information, though! Hmmm. Or maybe, just interact with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel there really is all that much to work with. You've got ISxP nailed down. It makes sense for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Just mild Se from you. Not sure, tbh. Again, not enough to work off of. :\
> 
> 
> 
> *Eh, I'll be honest. I'm just kind of annoyed after receiving mail/this post/seeing the thread. That and I'm just annoyed by you. Sorry, that's mean and unkind. I just...don't want to type you? I don't know. Maybe write something else.*



Well initially I sent the pm because I was worried that my message would get lost in the pile of responses to your thread since people here receive so few answers to their inquiries. Then I posted in the thread to see if anyone else would have any feedback.


----------



## Modal Soul

@_Raawx_ haha it's just that we always wondered how we could be so similar yet so different at the same time



treschanna said:


> Well initially I sent the pm because I was worried that my message would get lost in the pile of responses to your thread since people here receive so few answers to their inquiries. Then I posted in the thread to see if anyone else would have any feedback.


i can type you if you want

did you want me to type you based off that long post or?


----------



## treschanna

Modal Soul said:


> @_Raawx_ haha it's just that we always wondered how we could be so similar yet so different at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> i can try to type you, if you want
> 
> did you want me to type you based off that long post or?


Yes please, and thank you so much.


----------



## Modal Soul

treschanna said:


> Yes please, and thank you so much.


hmm i read/mostly skimmed what you wrote and although it was well thought-out and well-written, i didn't get any... vibes. there was nothing in there that had me jumping to type you as xxxx

i am reading some of your older posts as i type this. i'm just gonna toss my thoughts into this post as i think em

alright so for you not thinking you're an INTJ because of your strongly held values... i've always held the belief that INFPs and INTJs are the most loyal to their personally conceived values than any other type(s). i don't think they are ones to champion their values so that may be where some of your confusion lies

you didn't take what OP said personally, which actually has me leaning more towards INTJ... maybe...? you've posted that big honking wall on multiple threads (i think?) which doesn't seem very INxJ to me? 

hahah you picked the wrong person to type you, pal

only thing i can type is my keyboard


----------



## treschanna

Modal Soul said:


> hmm i read/mostly skimmed what you wrote and although it was well thought-out and well-written, i didn't get any... vibes. there was nothing in there that had me jumping to type you as xxxx
> 
> i am reading some of your older posts as i type this. i'm just gonna toss my thoughts into this post as i think em
> 
> alright so for you not thinking you're an INTJ because of your strongly held values... i've always held the belief that INFPs and INTJs are the most loyal to their personally conceived values than any other type(s). i don't think they are ones to champion their values so that may be where some of your confusion lies
> 
> you didn't take what OP said personally, which actually has me leaning more towards INTJ... maybe...? you've posted that big honking wall on multiple threads (i think?) which doesn't seem very INxJ to me?
> 
> hahah you picked the wrong person to type you, pal
> 
> only thing i can type is my keyboard


Yeah, I had a feeling but I'm so desperate for a definitive answer at this point that I didn't say anything. I'm still not sure whether you volunteered just to help me or to try and annoy me.


----------



## Modal Soul

treschanna said:


> Yeah, I had a feeling but I'm so desperate for a definitive answer at this point that I didn't say anything. I'm still not sure whether you volunteered just to help me or to try and annoy me.


haha i actually volunteered to help you because i felt bad about OP calling you annoying and because i genuinely wanted to but alright pal


----------



## treschanna

Modal Soul said:


> haha i actually volunteered to help you because i felt bad about OP calling you annoying and because i genuinely wanted to but alright pal


I apologize if that sounded offensive I just genuinely wanted to know. It wasn't meant to be accusatory.


----------



## ScarlettHayden

Raawx said:


> @_ScarlettHayden_, that all smells really ENFP. The indecision, the boredom, the personal development. You've never seemed to me to be an ENTJ, if I'm being frank. In my opinion, ENTJs are much more mobilized than you've described yourself.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley

I'd like to request a typing.

I'm quite a frightened individual, weak of spirit and rather weak overall. I'm highly susceptible to temptations, and rarely ever listen to myself.

By which I mean, I never do what I desire to do. I'm swayed by others ridiculously easily, and cannot think amidst the company of others. It doesn't help that I have Asperger's Syndrome, and consequently some very slow processing of information. It's due to such slow processing that I struggle to follow conversations and pick up on external cues.

I do feel like a victim. Everything I've wanted has been shut down to me and I've been forced to comply. I was bullied in my first year of secondary school by many people, and without the quickness of mind to form an intelligent insult, I had to rely on the one thing I did possess - brute strength. That didn't work well; at least not from an authoritative standpoint - after frightening another boy, I was excluded and was rather lucky not to be expelled. At the very least, the kid never bullied me again, so I guess I successfully got my point across.

I knew I couldn't allow myself to be expelled, so I had to somehow cave in my sense of masculinity (which I think I've always been rather insecure about). I had to lose my energy, I had to comply to rules; from this point on, I was a prisoner. I ask myself "Why did I accept being a prisoner?" Simple. I must've realised that I wouldn't cope in a world without authority. And that's why I call myself "An Obese Skeleton", a figure who eats, puts on weight without any sense of accomplishment. I am in no danger of death because I do not live.

I would say that I'm a very imaginative person, although my imagination rarely acts within a physical realm. In fact, when it comes to physical matters, I'm usually very rigid and instructions-based. But I have fantasy worlds; a whole one that I desire to shape in exactly the way I wish things could be. One where there is glory, one where there is hope, where anything can happen and life pounds even its bleakest of kingdoms. And more still, I have not fleshed out this world. There are things about my own creation that I do not know, and I am greatly interested in seeing what those things truly may be.

And, possibly above all else, I desire to be revered. I desire for others to understand my true identity, and that ultimately drives my actions.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

I filled out the 'doubting' questionaire a while ago, maybe you'd like to have a look at it. I modified some things to make them clearer and more complete.

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

I don't know really, apart from the fact that some people have told me on this forum that I care too much about other peoples' feelings to have inferior Fe, and that my Se and Ne are higher than my Ti, according to many tests, which makes for a very poor description of an ISTP, so I guess that I do know, in a way. Some have suggested that I might just have developed my Fe a bit early.

2*) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

I yearn for knowledge and excitement. Nothing makes me as happy as active research. I like the practicals the most in my studies, but I also prefer discussions over lectures. I also like camping just for the hell of it, and sitting in a lab for hours, gathering information to get something interesting out of it. I also like to tell other people about the things I know about, if they want to hear it. Right now, I'm having a PM conversation with a guy who wanted to know more about evolution right now. If I can do all this in some measure, I'm happy.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

I once gave a speech in a debate course. It was well researched, and at one point, I just didn't look at my paper anymore, and just talked. I wasn't afraid anymore to look the audience in the eye, and I noticed how they enjoyed listening. It went really well, and they even clapped afterwards! I wish I would be as confident in other situations that involve public speaking.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

I really admire people who take leadership positions in volunteering organisations, because I think helping others (and having fun while doing so) is very important, but I could never do it because I tend to run away from responsibility. I tend to push tasks forward until there's a deadline in the immediate future, which isn't good if there are people depending on you. There are so many people who are better than me.

When I make a mistake, might it be factual or interpersonal, I tend to beat myself up about it.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

I won't wrong other people because it is convenient for me to do so. Other people are just as important as I am. I will probably not help someone out if I don't like them though (apart from family, I will help out family no matter what). I am very cold in this aspect: if you are an asshole, I don't care that you broke your leg, I will help the little boy who you tripped over first, because he's crying.

If there are no other people involved, I tend to think long and hard about it, then just pick what feels best. Most of the time, it works. If I just have enough knowledge, something will appear.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

When I am alone on the project, I just start working and see what needs doing as it comes up. If I am in a group, I try to make sure that we start working on time (not the endless discussions.) and I like to gather information on one part, so that I can use it without referring to others too much. I also like to be the one who gathers all parts together and assembles them into one whole.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *

We were having a practical about genetics. Everybody thought it was extremely hard, but I liked the problem, it was like one of those logic puzzles with some mathematics thrown in. In time, all kinds of people from my class came to me and wanted me to explain it to them, and I had a lot of fun trying to find ways to make everyone understand, because what is obvious for one person, is a complete enigma for the next.

On this forum, I love it when I can make people understand other viewpoints. Most of the time, it's only a shouting match, with people misunderstanding each other. If I can change that into something useful, it's time well spent.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

I like to learn by doing. So when I knit, I try out the patterns on the go, and start over when I know how to do all the parts of the project. When I learn some new theoretical concept, I like to make or play with a model of it, (be it physical or on the computer) or make calculations to get a feeling for it. If I have to learn how a human cell works, I like to have a big sheet of paper with all the parts and what they do, with arrows that show interactions. If I have to memorize facts, I try to make mnemonics. If I have to write something, I pace around the room discussing with myself what I have to write about.

I learn best when I explain to someone else how something works.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

I am at the same time very organized and not. I like to clear my head by cleaning up, so my room is rarely messy, but I can't work with a planner because I forget to write things down. Generally, I work with a 'slips of paper' system; I write things down on slips of paper, and remind myself of them when I come across them. Generally, it works.
*
10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

Ideas need to have a basis in reality, but just because something is difficult (or impossible) to prove doesn't mean it isn't true. As long as it makes sense, it is fine, and even if it doesn't, if it makes people happy, who am I to spoil the fun? 
I will try to see if a belief system is logically sound first, and later look for factual support. Factual support is often hard to find though, because it is subject of interpretation. If something is logically fallacious, no amount of little facts will make it true though. (e.g white people having a higher IQ on average doesn't make them better than other races, because IQ isn't all that matters, is biased towards whites, asians have an even higher IQ, and because both white people and other races are very diverse. Black people have more internal differences in their DNA than all the other races combined. No amount of facts can support racism. [/rant]) 

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

If the group I belong to accepts me as I am, and gives me the freedom to follow what I believe, I have no problem belonging to a group. Belonging to a groups gives a certain feel of coziness. Even if some disagree with me, I am fine with it, because we don't all have to have the same beliefs. But I'd rather not belong to a group than conform to something I am against. ( for example: If I can't join unless I like going to huge parties, well, bye then.) 

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I prefer one-on-one communication, and I mostly think before speaking, unless it is some joke lying around in my head that wants to get out. Those jokes have brought me into uncomfortable situations before. I sometimes think over something I said, and then come back to it, though, telling the person I was previously talking to what I REALLY wanted to say.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I jump into action right away. You need me? What can I do? If I don't like it, I can always quit. I quite often react to people who ask for help with something on facebook. Tonight, I am going to work in a temporary restaurant that donates the money it makes to charity.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
*
Ponder for a moment, and after making up my mind, there's a fifty-percent chance I'll hit the 'record' button and go out, or I'll politely decline, because I just need some down time.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I get a kind of tunnel vision, and just try to get it over with. I'll do whatever I can to take the source of the stress away, after which I'll be perfectly calm again.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

Being 'to cool' for everything. Sneering at every potentially fun activity doesn't make you cool, it makes you a whiner. Not listening to what others say is also off-putting. React to what people say, not to what you think they mean.

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

I like talking about funny situations that people where in. I like to talk about things that we know (like, I tell you something about biology, you tell me something about history) Late at night, in a bar, I also like to talk about hypothetical situations, and philosophical theories. I also like to talk complete nonsense, I know one girl that I have never had a serious conversation with. It always comes down to a 'who can keep a straight face longest' contest.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

I don't care about what people who I don't like think about me, and I don't really care about money. I don't care about my appearance either, in sofar that, as long as my clothes are warm, clean and undamaged, I am fine with them, regardless of brand or fashion.

I also don't pay attention to the qualities, qualifications or flaws of people (or myself) in situations where they don't matter. I don't care that you are forty, that doesn't make it any less wrong that you are late for work. I don't care that she doesn't have the college education that I have, she knows a lot more about cooking than I do..

I also don't take revenge, and I don't have a sense of 'fairness' in that, for example, I don't care if someone cheats on an exam if that doesn't hurt anyone else.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*

My friends see me as a smart person who makes sarcastic jokes rather a lot, has trouble understanding emotions, and really likes food. They also know that I like to challenge the beliefs of people, that I find the construct of things being beyond criticism stupid. What most people don't know is that I am very insecure about the way that I don't understand other peoples' emotions, and that I am always in doubt about my beliefs, much more than I usually express.



20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

I'm gonna go hiking in the mountains, on my own. I'll bring food and water, and walk the entire day, enjoying nature and thinking about all kinds of things, might them be current personal issues, philosophical questions, or the best place to go for a leak...

Or I might take my accordion and just play the entire day.


Eh, what do you think? (Sorry it's long) I've had multiple people typing me as several types, what's your assessment?


----------



## Raawx

@treschanna, okay. I feel bad. I've moved past the annoyances, and I'll type you promptly.

@ScarlettHayden, WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?!?!

@An Obese Skeleton, pleas.e.e.e.e write books. I could listen to your writing style for centuries. If you have journals and such, PLEASE indulge me, because you're a very interesting individual. Right now, I get the feeling that you're Ni. 

@stultum, you are absolutely not an ISTP. ENFP comes to mind, tbh. You're frank, warm, and you have this sort of...confidence to you. You have the charisma of an extravert, that much is certain. All that about hands-on information? Te, not necessarily Se--it's a common misconception. 


But even that doesn't sound right. ESFP also seems another likely consideration. But, you're absolutely not Ti.

@Stampede, I'm just looking at some of your posts, and you actually DO seem ISTJ to me. Maybe. Either way, you're interesting and I like you. You've got a fun quirk to you.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley

Raawx said:


> @_An Obese Skeleton_, pleas.e.e.e.e write books. I could listen to your writing style for centuries. If you have journals and such, PLEASE indulge me, because you're a very interesting individual. Right now, I get the feeling that you're Ni.


The Chronicles of Rainbow Flameborn Dash - FIMFiction.net - try this. It was something I started writing. The story went a bit pear-shaped, and I abandoned it. But it has its flashes of greatness.

By Ni, does that mean you think it's one of my top functions?


----------



## Raawx

@treschanna, you're clearly intuitive. And you do actually, have the focus and the assertion that I see in Ni users; I don't think you're an Ne user. You're another interesting case, actually. In your post, you ranted, but you didn't. You just had bullet points that you expanded upon. It's almost like how an Se user would convey themselves, but with detail. Hm. I'm thinking INxJ does make sense for you, but your post revealed nothing explicitly Fe or Te. You don't have that dominating presence of an ENxJ, so there's that. Hmm. Write about something for me. A certain view that you hold and why. A story. A poem. A journal. Anything of substance that wont be about how you think you might be Te or Fe.


@An Obese Skeleton, I'll check it out, though I will warn you, I disdain MLP culture. And yes, it does.

Edit: I'm feeling INFJ, at this point for you. The characters seem to have a bit of you, but it seems that you wish feel them yourself. To animate them. And to be honest, the MLP thing could be emblematic of Ni & Fe.

Ni - an aspiration toward a world that is good and wholesome
Fe - feelings of kindness, goodness, equality and well-being

Sure, I'm just generalizing, but I can see it.


----------



## Serpent

I'll just post some of my old threads.
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/301234-cognitive-functions-am-i-using.html
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...78-i-am-jacks-complete-lack-decisiveness.html
http://personalitycafe.com/istp-forum-mechanics/371066-estp-istp.html

I've exhausted my use of questionnaires.


----------



## treschanna

Raawx said:


> @_treschanna_, you're clearly intuitive. And you do actually, have the focus and the assertion that I see in Ni users; I don't think you're an Ne user. You're another interesting case, actually. In your post, you ranted, but you didn't. You just had bullet points that you expanded upon. It's almost like how an Se user would convey themselves, but with detail. Hm. I'm thinking INxJ does make sense for you, but your post revealed nothing explicitly Fe or Te. You don't have that dominating presence of an ENxJ, so there's that. Hmm. Write about something for me. A certain view that you hold and why. A story. A poem. A journal. Anything of substance that wont be about how you think you might be Te or Fe.



Ok, I'll explain my views on peace from a recent discussion I had. I don't believe that peace or harmony are attainable and more often than not when people refer to either of these things they're referring to a mutual consensus or agreement among various demographics with a culture that would be mutually beneficial for all the parties involved. Or they're referring to the implementation of their own personal values and beliefs being enforced on everyone. However, based on the way people developed I believe people subconsciously desire the emotional rewards associated with an unspoken social hierarchy. As social groups expanded our thought process became more complex and because of that having a place on a ranking system is associated with being given a sense of meaning or purpose and the assurance of having an established role in the environment which provides a sense of security and control.


----------



## Aert

Darn this thread is too popular :'( no chance of me getting typed. Waah


----------



## Retsu

Aert said:


> Darn this thread is too popular :'( no chance of me getting typed. Waah


I can type you. I'll just need your bank account details and sort code, and I can wire you your type directly. @Raawx


----------



## Aert

Retsu said:


> I can type you. I'll just need your bank account details and sort code, and I can wire you your type directly. @Raawx


Bahaha

Raawx if you're reading this, I don't know what to say. I guess I'll just talk about what I hate? I hate the idea of hierarchies, the idea that someone or group is better than another. I hate fate, how we can't choose who we are and having to rely on winning the 'genetic lottery' to have self-esteem. I hate how good people become bad because they've been hurt, and especially hate the people who hurt them.


----------



## introvertedvampire

Raawx said:


> I'm back. Working on the typings now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @introvertedvampire, I definitely get the feel for ISFP. There really isn't any Si present in what you wrote, albeit, you picked the "Si" picture, but for Fi reasons.



Yeah, that must be right, because when I do a functions test Si comes out as one of the lowest. Thank you!


----------



## Bash

Amaryllis said:


> I never tried to ask someone else's opinion of my type, @Raawx I would like one please if you feel like it and are still busy procrastinating! :happy:
> 
> *1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
> 
> Sometimes I feel like for a judger, I'm too lazy and can struggle too much finding out a motivation to fulfill my responsabilities, mainly concerning my studies. If it's about something I'm really interested in, like this story I'm writing at the moment, then I'll be extremly focused on it and driven to give the best performance, and I'll be really productive. But with things I'm not really interested in much, for example so aspects of my studies, then I'll procrastinate to the point where it becomes a problem. I can find reasons to as to why I'm a judger, I'm not afraid of commitment nor routine, I tend to be organized when I commit to something (I make a lost of lists for the novel I'm writing) but I can also be spontaneous when I speak or act, and quite good at improvising a plan on the spot.
> 
> *2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
> 
> Success, recognition. I want people to admire me and think "Wow, she has truly succeeded in life!".
> Peace, Security, a comfortable life. I want to live my life in tranquility and stability surrounded by my family and friends I hold dear. I want to think everyday "There's nothing that could go wrong, it can only get better."
> 
> 
> *3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
> 
> I was about to take a plane to go on summer vacation, and my mother called me on the phone to tell me I had brilliantly succeeded at my exams. She was crying with joy and she was proud of me. I felt so amazingly good, I had succeeded at what I wanted to succeed, my mother, the one person whose opinion about me I hold most important, was proud and happy, and I had the whole summer before me to relax and do as I wanted.
> 
> 
> *4) What makes you feel inferior?*
> 
> To not stand out positively, to feel that there's nothing about me that's truly worth something, that I'm not talented enough to succeed at something that matters.
> 
> 
> *5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
> 
> How will my actions affect what and who's around me? Will the solution I'm proposing be useful at something? Will the remark I'm going to make really change things, or will it just be hurting the person I'm talking with and drive her away from my advice? In the end, what will change for the best and for the worst? What good does it do?
> 
> 
> *6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
> 
> Quality, I strive for quality. Taking the story I'm working on as an example, I want every sentence to be perfect, every character to be complex and to make sense. it will take time, but in the end everything will be meticulously worked on and reworked on.
> About the outcome, sometimes when I'm writing I'm discovering that the characters are not as I imagined they were going to be initially, the new things I'm inventing make me found out some new stuff about them, but I almost always like where it leads me, so I go on with it.
> 
> 
> *7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*
> 
> I was playing D & D with friends, it was the first time I did that and it was awesome. Inventing a character, acting as such, reacting to the story... It's great to imagine all of this and have other people doing it with you!
> 
> *8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
> 
> I look up everything I can find about it, I immerse myself in all the knowlegde, the tips, the advice, and when I deem that I know enough about it, then I try to apply it myself.
> 
> 
> *9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
> 
> Depends. When I'm working on a project I tend to think: What do I want? What do I have? And how can I use the latter to get the former? What will be the things that will give me maximum efficiency? I make plans in my mind quickly and I go with it. But my outside world, like my flat, can be very messy, mainly because I think there's way better things to do than tidying up the place, it can make t difficult to find stuff sometimes.
> 
> 
> *10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
> 
> I ask myself: does it make sense? How legit is it? Where does it come from? What could have lead the guy coming up with the idea think this in particular?
> 
> *11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
> 
> Ther former. Harmony isn't only about myself, If I'm working on a project with people, I'll make sure that everyone is satisfied with the task they got, that they are managing to work fine and that we are reaching for success together. I'm not really sure to see how being myself is relevant in team work, it's not what it's about.
> 
> *12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
> 
> I think before speaking. And I prefer one on one communitcation. The more we are during a talk, the harder it is for everyone to exchange efficiently and to share what they want to share. It's harder to confide too.
> 
> *13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
> 
> I want to know what I'm getting into, I want to make researches, I want to weight the pros and cons. I think both actions and words are equally important. If you are all talk and not act, then you can't be taken seriously, but words are powerful, and it's crucial sometime to express yourself in order to be understood by both others and yourself.
> 
> *14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
> *
> 
> Depends. Will this night truly be special and never happen again? If yes, then I'll make an effort and go with them. If it's just something that could be done as easily the next night, then I'll just send them a message to say that I'm tired or busy.
> 
> *15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
> 
> I pretend to others everything is fine, but i find it harder and harder not to procratsinate, and the more I procratstinate, the more I'm stressed. I also become more reserved and solitary, and I get sad.
> 
> 
> *16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
> 
> People who are mean for no good reason, just because they like feeling superior to others and better about themselves by making others feel inferior and insecure, I can't stand it. I don't like hypocrisy either. And I especially don't like when people assume to know what I truly want, what I truly need, and who I truly am better than I do. In this case it's not giving helpful advice or a simple opinion, it's just being a close minded douchebag dismissing my claims and trying to discredit me by saying: "No you are wrong, you aren't that! I know better!"
> 
> 
> *17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
> 
> Theories about characters in stories. Why they act a certain way, what drives them, what they yearn for. It's really fun to debate about that.
> 
> 
> 1*8) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
> 
> Hard to say, since I don't pay attention to them. I guess to my surrroundings, I tend to be lost in thought a lot, so I don't really look around much. It leads to awkward situations where I find out I was staring at someone without noticing.
> 
> *19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
> 
> Often I feel like my friends perceive what I want them to perceive. That they don't truly know the real me unless I say everything that goes through my mind. Unconsciously I adapt myself depending on who I'm with. I'm only really myself when I with someone I fully trust.
> They would never say that I don't pay attention to what they are telling me.
> 
> *20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
> 
> Writing, Reading, Playing video games, watching a TV show while eating junk food, hanging out on the internet.


That avartar says questioning your typing is unnecessary.


----------



## Amaryllis

Bash said:


> That avartar says questioning your typing is unnecessary.


Don't trust it! It lies all the time!


----------



## Bash

Amaryllis said:


> Don't trust it! It lies all the time!


Is it you or the avatar who have taste the forbidden fruit?


----------



## Amaryllis

Bash said:


> Is it you or the avatar who have taste the forbidden fruit?


Both! Why do you think we get along so well?


----------



## AliceKettle

1.I hate small-talk
2. I'm good at spelling
3. I'm good at writing
4. I'm good at reading
5. I enjoy singing because it's something that I'm good at, and a means of escaping reality and releasing emotions
6. Sometimes, I get overly-detailed when I'm stressed out or my OCD takes over, but I really do always try to see the big picture on a regular basis
7. I'm very disorganized, and can be lazy and leisurely.
8. I enjoy daydreaming
9. I'm pretty shy, and I enjoy being alone a lot. 
10. If you asked me what I'm thinking right now, I probably wouldn't be able to tell you because my thoughts are everywhere. 
11. I'm not religious, but I do believe in the importance of faith and God.
12. I tend to empathize with the underdog, who's gone through a rough time. On the other hand, I tend to scoff at the easy and shallow life of the overachiever.
13. I always consider why a person has been labelled as either good or bad, and I don't see them as one or the other so easily.
14. I will combine my desires with my values, and try to find a way to create a new sort of definition for my values.
15. I've never been in a romantic relationship with another guy (I'm straight) before because I consider it pointless to go for one unless I absoulutely know in my heart and soul that they are "the one," and I haven't found that person yet.
16. I'm relatively cautious and practical on the outside, but I daydream about doing things that are completely risky and out of my character.
17. I'm a wanderer. As a child, I always used to get lost from my parents and grandparents. Even now I occasionally do something impulsive and stupid, and I can't say why. Maybe to get rid of stress.
18. I'm pretty intuitive about people, and I know how they will usually react. I can feel tension in a room.
19. I like to imagine random scenarios that I would like to happen between me and people, but that I know never will. 
20. When something really interests me or bothers me I can dwell and get stuck on it, but I'll get bored of it within a week or two.
21. I don't like changes in social settings, but at the same time I realize the necessity of it.
22. I care about people close to me, and I am very loyal to them, though I don't always show it.
23. When I'm really passionate about something, like music, I'll become dedicated.
24. I remember being really verbal and defensive about my values and opinions in middle school, but now I tend to be more subdued about them, unless I feel that they are threatened by someone
25. Occasionally, I'll say random things. 
26. I attract weird people
27. I look toward a brighter future for myself.

...There's more traits, but I'm going to stop there.


----------



## Apple Pine

1. I WANT to be the best, I feel like I always have to impress others, however 1 on 1 is not fun, audience please. For instance, school, maths test, I liked to do it fastest, and then do not check it, but sit and enjoying that others are still doing it haha lol. Also I have weird thing, at nights, I sometimes try imagining, creating a situation in my head, which is like audience of the people from the past, and I just somehow impress them, or everybody hears that I score the highest. Also, this kind of imagination is very logical, I make sure they get totally impressed. Next thing, I remember I had a speech to present, I seemed to be reserved to most, but I was so excited that I can impress them, and I actually did, did much better than obvious extroverts. 

2. I get bored easily.

3. My chrome is usually full of many tabs, sometimes I turn on the video but I get bored of it, start reading something, but I don't stop the video lol. 

4. Ever since childhood I want that things would be done in my way, because my way is the best. 

5. I think I'm right

6. I have very strong intuition. When I get my thinking to action, I feel like a genius, weird really. 

7. Not so good with money, big spender, but I'm not rich really(not kidding, started to have some money just recently, as I have a little job while in uni). 

8. I think I do consider other opinions, but it seems like they just help me to think of the best idea. 

9. I remember playing a game, used to create a way to make like 10 golds a hour, then follow that plan for a hour and then start thinking of the improvments, or a new way, which would be even better. 

10. I have a good fashion sense, I do think it's important. Very picky with clothes. 

11. I create insane plans sometimes, which if followed, would lead to perfect use of free time, but never follow it, creating them for fun. 

12. Recently I started hating inefficiency, but can't really do anything about it, kinda lazy.

13. My room is not tidy, but sometimes I get mad and clean it, usually after something interesting outside. 

14. Grew up in XSFJ AND XSTJ family, always felt we are so different. Used to offer some ideas how to improve something, so less work would be needed, but they usually ignored it, they like old ways of doing that or that. 

15. Love generating ideas, editing videos(I'm very good at it). Like programming, enjoy science(not that much), absolutely love psychology(so I can improve myself, my knowledge, and also understand people better).

16. It's very easy for me to write essays, things like that. For instance, in school I used to have to write 500 words letter, essay or something, I always wrote 1000+, and even faster, and better, than others.

17. Hate routine, I even feel bad when I brush my teeth, because that's something I do every day. 

18. I must say I like documentaries, especially disasters like massive earthquake. 

19. I don't need much time to learn things.

20. I HATE ASKING for help. 

21. Happens that I get interested in something out of nowhere, and then go google it until I get bored. Psychology is something I still haven't, but been reading about it for a week at least lol.

22. I'm ambitious, I want to be successful, I don't want to be just a casual worker. 

23. Hate when I'm told what to do. 

24. Loved lego, construct things, would still do if I had nothing else to do  Childish, isn't it?

25. Love kids, but I don't talk with them like others, I do something which forces them to think, make them better, stronger, smarter. 

26. I'm actually patient, you would get bored trying to irritate me.

27. Not easy to excite me.

28. I care what others think, I strangely accept critics, I mean, I actually like it, so I can improve myself, but that must be logical critic. I do get a little emotional too.

29. Not trusting, but everyone can trust me.


----------



## AliceKettle

lenovo said:


> 1. I WANT to be the best, I feel like I always have to impress others, however 1 on 1 is not fun, audience please. For instance, school, maths test, I liked to do it fastest, and then do not check it, but sit and enjoying that others are still doing it haha lol. Also I have weird thing, at nights, I sometimes try imagining, creating a situation in my head, which is like audience of the people from the past, and I just somehow impress them, or everybody hears that I score the highest. Also, this kind of imagination is very logical, I make sure they get totally impressed. Next thing, I remember I had a speech to present, I seemed to be reserved to most, but I was so excited that I can impress them, and I actually did, did much better than obvious extroverts.
> 
> 2. I get bored easily.
> 
> 3. My chrome is usually full of many tabs, sometimes I turn on the video but I get bored of it, start reading something, but I don't stop the video lol.
> 
> 4. Ever since childhood I want that things would be done in my way, because my way is the best.
> 
> 5. I think I'm right
> 
> 6. I have very strong intuition. When I get my thinking to action, I feel like a genius, weird really.
> 
> 7. Not so good with money, big spender, but I'm not rich really(not kidding, started to have some money just recently, as I have a little job while in uni).
> 
> 8. I think I do consider other opinions, but it seems like they just help me to think of the best idea.
> 
> 9. I remember playing a game, used to create a way to make like 10 golds a hour, then follow that plan for a hour and then start thinking of the improvments, or a new way, which would be even better.
> 
> 10. I have a good fashion sense, I do think it's important. Very picky with clothes.
> 
> 11. I create insane plans sometimes, which if followed, would lead to perfect use of free time, but never follow it, creating them for fun.
> 
> 12. Recently I started hating inefficiency, but can't really do anything about it, kinda lazy.
> 
> 13. My room is not tidy, but sometimes I get mad and clean it, usually after something interesting outside.
> 
> 14. Grew up in XSFJ AND XSTJ family, always felt we are so different. Used to offer some ideas how to improve something, so less work would be needed, but they usually ignored it, they like old ways of doing that or that.
> 
> 15. Love generating ideas, editing videos(I'm very good at it). Like programming, enjoy science(not that much), absolutely love psychology(so I can improve myself, my knowledge, and also understand people better).
> 
> 16. It's very easy for me to write essays, things like that. For instance, in school I used to have to write 500 words letter, essay or something, I always wrote 1000+, and even faster, and better, than others.
> 
> 17. Hate routine, I even feel bad when I brush my teeth, because that's something I do every day.
> 
> 18. I must say I like documentaries, especially disasters like massive earthquake.
> 
> 19. I don't need much time to learn things.
> 
> 20. I HATE ASKING for help.
> 
> 21. Happens that I get interested in something out of nowhere, and then go google it until I get bored. Psychology is something I still haven't, but been reading about it for a week at least lol.
> 
> 22. I'm ambitious, I want to be successful, I don't want to be just a casual worker.
> 
> 23. Hate when I'm told what to do.
> 
> 24. Loved lego, construct things, would still do if I had nothing else to do  Childish, isn't it?
> 
> 25. Love kids, but I don't talk with them like others, I do something which forces them to think, make them better, stronger, smarter.
> 
> 26. I'm actually patient, you would get bored trying to irritate me.
> 
> 27. Not easy to excite me.
> 
> 28. I care what others think, I strangely accept critics, I mean, I actually like it, so I can improve myself, but that must be logical critic. I do get a little emotional too.
> 
> 29. Not trusting, but everyone can trust me.


Yeah, this sounds a lot like me. I like logical constructive criticism, and I use it to improve myself. On the other hand, I get hurt and lash out at destructive criticism. When I was a little kid and I couldn't differentiate between the two, I hated criticism whether helpful or unhelpful
I also hate asking for help too, though I ask for and accept it when absolutely necessary. I am horrible at math and science, but great at music, English, and other humanities subjects. I still do find medical science interesting though. As far as how fast learning something new goes for me, it all depends on what it is and how interesting I find the topic/subject.


----------



## Raawx

I'll get to replying to you all, don't worry! Just had finals that occupied most of my time.


----------



## Apple Pine

Alice, if that's truth, then I guess point for ENTP over intj, as you also have pretty strong NE. Also, I think I get a bit emotional only when I actually under a little stress.



Raawx said:


> I'll get to replying to you all, don't worry! Just had finals that occupied most of my time.


Would be great! There is a little more info, I think if you solve this puzzle, it will become boringly easy for you to identify XNTX 

1. Test results(aren't very accurate that much obviously): 
1.1. Whenever I do cognitive functions test, I usually score TOP 3 TI, NE, NI(11 points each), FE and TE(7 points each), FI(4.5points) and finally nearly 0 from SX

1.2 MBTI tests- 53% E~, 90% N~, 85% T~, 68% P~

1.3 ENNEGREAM [1 4%], [2 4%], [3 16%], [4 9%], [5 15%], [6 7%], [7 15%], [8 15%], [9 15%], other tests which only reveal the top one I think always type 3

1.4. Socionics, but questions were not easy, I think this one might have been least accurate: ILE(ENTP), INTP 86% as liekly as ile, entj 82, intj 81. 

1.5. Amazing test of some guy, who created his own quiz in this forum, [ericbeeson.heliohost.org], ENTP.

2.Feelings, I/E
2.1. Whenever I see someone asking to donate some money, so a help could be given to someone, I feel like no way, why should I? There are millions of people that need help, we are not capable of helping everyone, I think every person should give everything he can to himself rather than helping all the time. However I feel like, If I had money, I Would help someone, but privately, so nobody knows that. Especially to those who have a great potential, but they just have no money to go to the university, reveal their real skills. If talking not about the money, I really love to give an advice, if I see someone doing something wrong, I feel like I need to tell him what he should change, I love to feel useful in other people lives. But I do it seldom, as most would ignore it, go their way anyway, afraid to change. 

2.2. I do get emotional watching movies, but not always really, and only the strongest scenes affect me.

2.3. I'm not zero in understanding how others fell, I can do it, and it seems that it's been improving very dramatically lately. I feel that I need to maintain relationships with people, I don't want to be alone at all. I want to be alone for a while basically only after a hour or so with stupid people, like in my first school, they were not thinking at all, had totally different interests. However when I talk with for a while with normal people, I feel energinized. Sometimes if I don't have anyone to talk with, I get obsessed with trying to find someone to...at least chat.

2.4. Never had a romantic relationship. Never really could have, used to be a little reserved, but always felt I actually want to be active. It's just I was surrounded by idiots, they used to behave like very iq-less and clueless in what they are doing... There were only a few people I talked with, and when I did, I was pretty talkative, cheerful, funny actually. Meanwhile other classmates..well, the feeling started to grow that If I say anything to them, they will basically ignore it and try to get fun of me. 

2.5. I remember..in a later school, starting 2011 there were some people who used not to talk, more or less like me, but I sometimes approached and helped them, like asked them something, tried to get a word out of them. Sometimes I'm even dreaming about finding a silent person whom I could help, which is totally weird...

2.6. If someone talks about feelings and needs help, I use logic over feelings, but I do not ignore their feelings. However if they need someone to tell them everything is okay, don't feel sad, I'm not that good 

3.People
3.1. I think I'm judgmental. For example, someone says he will study medicine, I'm like okay, cool, but 1year after I realize they've chosen something random, like vet medicine or something like computing, anything boring. If so, I can easily change my opinion about that person and think that he is one of the lower level people...

3.2. Whenever I hear someone over-acting, saying dumb jokes, I'm like, man, you are sad, but not out loud obviously. 

3.3. I remember school, for instance maths class.. Teacher tells us how to solve such exercise, then give a lot of +- same ones, and like everyone is using that method, even when you can obviously solve that in a different, much faster way. I used to think that they are boring, not creative, do not believe in themselves. I usually used to come up with my own way. Also, I remember we were told to bring special papers that we can use during exams, can make it easier. I totally refused to bring it, I felt like I don't need any help, I'm good enough to be the best.

3.4. If people I don't respect that much start talking with me, I'm usually friendly, but might say that they don't know what they are doing and explain them why. Doesn't end well usually haha

3.5. There are people, relatives, I know well, they contemplate totally differently, XSFX types, but I would never hurt them, I do care, but might say truth, however not such which would hurt them.


----------



## Harizu

Then try to type me based on this: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...another-questionnaire-yu-hu.html#post13395962


----------



## AliceKettle

I'm not good with stress either, and I crack under it all the time. I'm usually pretty caring and compassionate, but I poorly try to mask it with other emotions. Sometimes, I'll slip up and say something rude under stress or peer pressure, but I usually don't and I always feel bad afterwards. 
Occasionally, I'll slip into vanity too, but then I'll realize how stupid it is and scold myself.
I'm pretty much a lone wolf, I could stay alone in my bedroom for hours. I do my own thing despite what others might think (at least I try to).
I'm almost positive that I'm Fi because there are certain morals that I'm not willing to compromise like chastity before I find love with "the one" and self-respect.


----------



## rhoynarqueen

From my other thread: 

Type my nerdy friend!

I have a friend who I think is either INTJ or INTP. She's definitely introverted and thinking, and going by how she views art and music, I think she's intuitive too. 

I'll describe her and then give my guesses for her cognitive functions, and see what you think. 

She's a computer engineering and digital art double major. 
She worked at Best Buy for about two years, but hated it on the premise of it being based on selling overpriced computer parts to unknowing people. Upon quitting, she kept her employee card to get discounts, though she usually gets her computer parts elsewhere due to high prices. 
She loves video games. She's the president of the school's gamers guild. 
She listens to hipster/goth music. Is a fan of shoegaze, witch house, synthpop, EDM, etc. 
She dresses kind of dull and practically- black t-shirt with some video game reference on it, jeans, converse or Doc Martens, and a black hoodie. Sometimes a hat and gloves if it's cold. Bit of black eyeliner and neutral eyeshadow, and tinted lip balm. 
Her art style is ver minimalist and modern. She's very into the meaning of art- she and I helped a mutual friend of ours with his art history homework for about half an hour, deconstructing a painting that he chose, focusing on the symbolism behind this painting of the inside of a barn/cabin. 
She hates Starbucks and will go out of her way to go to an indie café. Which I appreciate- that shit's good. 
In RPGs, she usually plays a rogue or a warrior. 
When helping somebody with their computer, or working on an engineering project, she usually is very cut-to-the-chase "will this or will this not work" though she seem to like to build things "just because." 
She never speaks sarcastically. 
Her sense of humor is more "let's take a picture of something ridiculous and post it to Reddit" or "let's troll the weeby freshman with a song about robots killing people." 
She loves comic books. She actually goes out and buys the paper copies, too, almost every week. 

That's about all that comes to mind. 

Since posting a pic of her would be weird, here's an avi that I made of her. She also has a blonde streak in her bangs, kind of like Rogue from X-Men. No, she is not Asian, the chibi maker just makes her look that way.









My guess is that she has Se and Fi, which would make her INTJ. But- she likely could have Ne going by her engineeriness... So I'm torn.


----------



## Bash

rhoynarqueen said:


> From my other thread:
> 
> Type my nerdy friend!
> 
> I have a friend who I think is either INTJ or INTP. She's definitely introverted and thinking, and going by how she views art and music, I think she's intuitive too.
> 
> I'll describe her and then give my guesses for her cognitive functions, and see what you think.
> 
> She's a computer engineering and digital art double major.
> She worked at Best Buy for about two years, but hated it on the premise of it being based on selling overpriced computer parts to unknowing people. Upon quitting, she kept her employee card to get discounts, though she usually gets her computer parts elsewhere due to high prices.
> She loves video games. She's the president of the school's gamers guild.
> She listens to hipster/goth music. Is a fan of shoegaze, witch house, synthpop, EDM, etc.
> She dresses kind of dull and practically- black t-shirt with some video game reference on it, jeans, converse or Doc Martens, and a black hoodie. Sometimes a hat and gloves if it's cold. Bit of black eyeliner and neutral eyeshadow, and tinted lip balm.
> Her art style is ver minimalist and modern. She's very into the meaning of art- she and I helped a mutual friend of ours with his art history homework for about half an hour, deconstructing a painting that he chose, focusing on the symbolism behind this painting of the inside of a barn/cabin.
> She hates Starbucks and will go out of her way to go to an indie café. Which I appreciate- that shit's good.
> In RPGs, she usually plays a rogue or a warrior.
> When helping somebody with their computer, or working on an engineering project, she usually is very cut-to-the-chase "will this or will this not work" though she seem to like to build things "just because."
> She never speaks sarcastically.
> Her sense of humor is more "let's take a picture of something ridiculous and post it to Reddit" or "let's troll the weeby freshman with a song about robots killing people."
> She loves comic books. She actually goes out and buys the paper copies, too, almost every week.
> 
> That's about all that comes to mind.
> 
> Since posting a pic of her would be weird, here's an avi that I made of her. She also has a blonde streak in her bangs, kind of like Rogue from X-Men. No, she is not Asian, the chibi maker just makes her look that way.
> 
> View attachment 243530
> 
> 
> My guess is that she has Se and Fi, which would make her INTJ. But- she likely could have Ne going by her engineeriness... So I'm torn.


Would you rule out ISTP?


----------



## rhoynarqueen

Bash said:


> Would you rule out ISTP?


I wouldn't. 
But her take on art makes me think N over S. 
What makes you think she's a sensor?


----------



## Bash

rhoynarqueen said:


> I wouldn't.
> But her take on art makes me think N over S.
> What makes you think she's a sensor?


I get more of an Se than Si vibe, but nothing that really points to Te.

ISXP are probably the most intuitive of the sensors.


----------



## Bash

What's your take on this, @Retsu? Could she be one of yours?


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

emberfly said:


> You seem like an Fi/Te user. Probably an Si inferior type. That would leave only enfp.
> 
> However, that is not my final answer. That was a very vague questionnaire.. Not enough information at this time to draw a more sure conclusion.


What kind of information do you need?


----------



## aendern

stultum said:


> What kind of information do you need?


1. Can you tell me about a few of your favourite hobbies, how you came to discover that you liked those things, why it is that you like them?


2. Can you tell me about your style? How is your room decorated? Is it messy, organized? Are you well-groomed or do you just not care about that so much? What kind of clothes do you wear? How often do you wear makeup?


3. How often do you spend money? Do you enjoy going shopping? What kind of things do you usually buy when you do splurge and buy things? And how frequently does this occur?


4. Can you link me a few of your favourite songs that you enjoy listening to often? Also you could list some genres, that might be useful.


5. What are some of your favourite movies? Why are they your favourite?

6. Do you ever crave alcohol, cigarettes, drugs, caffeine, chocolate, anything like that? Fatty comfort foods? Especially when you're stressed out?

7. When you're angry do you ever turn violent by raising your voice or throwing things?


----------



## Serpent

Raawx said:


> I concluded that you were an INTJ beforehand. I just wanted to understand why you came to that conclusion.


Why Ni-Te?


----------



## Retsu

Ooh ooh pick me pick me
I request validation/questioning of my type plz.
I don't know where to start though.


----------



## Neuroticon

Let me entertain you?


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

@emberfly

1. Can you tell me about a few of your favourite hobbies, how you came to discover that you liked those things, why it is that you like them?

*I love playing the accordion. I am terrible at playing in front of people, but I love to do it on my own. (I have much less stage fright when it involves speaking or joking though.)

I also knit quite a lot - I love working out difficult patterns (fair isle, mainly) and seeing a piece of clothing appear as I work. I never really follow patterns for anything I make for myself: I take measurements and adjust my knitting as I go. I always do the calculations in my head. I often knit while watching tv or listening to an audio book.

I sometimes write stories or poetry. My stories are mostly about funny situations (I can't write drama or a convincing love story) My poetry is mostly to release feelings or work out doubts. People tell me that they like how I describe a situation so that they really get a feeling for it, but I really need béta readers: I never know if a poem is good. (Most of my poems are about the death of various people close to me, what it was like when my father was on the edge of death in the hospital, and my frustration at my inability to be sure about my purpose in life) 

I also like to play computer games (rpg's, strategy, mostly.), to read and I like several kinds of music (it's important that it has multiple musical layers, so mostly classical and metal, but I also like the old kind of folk: I play the accordion after all) but that's pretty standard.*

2. Can you tell me about your style? How is your room decorated? Is it messy, organized? Are you well-groomed or do you just not care about that so much? What kind of clothes do you wear? How often do you wear makeup?

*My room is relatively neat, because cleaning up is a good reason to put something off, heh. I have some posters on the wall, some framed pictures of my family and postcards I got. There's also a vase with plastic flowers (the good looking kind) that I got for my birthday once. And a few of my old plushies that I don't dare move too much because they have become very fragile. There's a goat pelt on the floor, and an empty space where I have meant to place a table and a couch for a few months, I just never get around to it. I've meant to paint a tree of life on the wall for some time now - but I've not gotten around to it yet. I will, in time. 

I make sure that I shower often enough, and I used to use something against my acne before it was gone (yay leaving puberty!) I have my hair cut when it gets out of model, every few months or so. I can't really be bothered to do anything too complicated with my hair, so I just brush it, and I sometimes use hairspray if there's a subordinate lock of hair sticking out. I don't wear makeup: I don't feel better when I do, and I look good enough as it is, I don't want to spend money and time on something I don't see the merits off.

I wear clothes that are chosen for their practicality and comfort. I dislike t-shirts with big cutouts, and tight pants. I don't look like a scarecrow though: I won't wear damaged clothes, but I don't mind repairing: I have stitched up a lot of damaged pockets over the years. I spend more money on my 'outside' clothes than on my 'inside' clothes, I want my clothes to be of good quality, my shoes and coat in particular. I have special sets of old clothing for field trips.*

3. How often do you spend money? Do you enjoy going shopping? What kind of things do you usually buy when you do splurge and buy things? And how frequently does this occur?

*I spend money every day: I have to buy food after all. But i don't go shopping without a purpose. Well, unless it's a yard sale. I love yard sales. (I mostly buy books and music on yard sales) I buy a lot of things on the internet, and during sale. I want my things to be of good quality, so you'll never see me in a primark, but I'm patient and wait for the 70% off in the middle-price shops. I do not save any money on my knitting supplies, but for the rest... I can wait.*

4. Can you link me a few of your favourite songs that you enjoy listening to often? Also you could list some genres, that might be useful.

*Oh yes!

Classical:








(that's where my profile pic comes from!)

And some Dutch music that I don't know of why I like it:









And something I can play myself (that's not me, I play it on the accordion):





I can only include 5 videos, but I like mostly progressive, speed and thrash metal. Think Anthrax, Mastodon, and Blind Guardian.
*

5. What are some of your favourite movies? Why are they your favourite?

*Mulan - It's such a nice story about someone earning their place despite no-one thinking they deserve it.
Going Postal - The film of the book. I love Terry Pratchett's stories, funny and thought provoking at the same time. And the movie is gorgeous.
Indiana Jones (Raiders & Last Crusade)- A classic. Funny, full of action.
Sieben Zwerge - A German comedy. I do love German comedy. It makes no sense, doesn't take itself seriously, and is just plainly hilarious.
Hot Fuzz - The proof that over the top action can work out.
Life of Brian - Doubly funny if you know the bible well.*

6. Do you ever crave alcohol, cigarettes, drugs, caffeine, chocolate, anything like that? Fatty comfort foods? Especially when you're stressed out?

*I never have cravings, but I will eat if there is food. I really can't help myself.*

7. When you're angry do you ever turn violent by raising your voice or throwing things?

*I don't get angry often - But when I do I give the other person a verbal smackdown. I always feel bad afterward, and don't even really remember what happened. When I feel that I'm getting angry, I try to get away because of this. Now, normal disagreements I solve through very careful listening - Either realizing that we agree after all or uncovering the faults in the logic of one of us.*


----------



## aendern

stultum said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Can you tell me about a few of your favourite hobbies, how you came to discover that you liked those things, why it is that you like them?
> 
> *I love playing the accordion. I am terrible at playing in front of people, but I love to do it on my own. (I have much less stage fright when it involves speaking or joking though.)
> 
> I also knit quite a lot - I love working out difficult patterns (fair isle, mainly) and seeing a piece of clothing appear as I work. I never really follow patterns for anything I make for myself: I take measurements and adjust my knitting as I go. I always do the calculations in my head. I often knit while watching tv or listening to an audio book.
> 
> I sometimes write stories or poetry. My stories are mostly about funny situations (I can't write drama or a convincing love story) My poetry is mostly to release feelings or work out doubts. People tell me that they like how I describe a situation so that they really get a feeling for it, but I really need béta readers: I never know if a poem is good. (Most of my poems are about the death of various people close to me, what it was like when my father was on the edge of death in the hospital, and my frustration at my inability to be sure about my purpose in life)
> 
> I also like to play computer games (rpg's, strategy, mostly.), to read and I like several kinds of music (it's important that it has multiple musical layers, so mostly classical and metal, but I also like the old kind of folk: I play the accordion after all) but that's pretty standard.*
> 
> 2. Can you tell me about your style? How is your room decorated? Is it messy, organized? Are you well-groomed or do you just not care about that so much? What kind of clothes do you wear? How often do you wear makeup?
> 
> *My room is relatively neat, because cleaning up is a good reason to put something off, heh. I have some posters on the wall, some framed pictures of my family and postcards I got. There's also a vase with plastic flowers (the good looking kind) that I got for my birthday once. And a few of my old plushies that I don't dare move too much because they have become very fragile. There's a goat pelt on the floor, and an empty space where I have meant to place a table and a couch for a few months, I just never get around to it. I've meant to paint a tree of life on the wall for some time now - but I've not gotten around to it yet. I will, in time.
> 
> I make sure that I shower often enough, and I used to use something against my acne before it was gone (yay leaving puberty!) I have my hair cut when it gets out of model, every few months or so. I can't really be bothered to do anything too complicated with my hair, so I just brush it, and I sometimes use hairspray if there's a subordinate lock of hair sticking out. I don't wear makeup: I don't feel better when I do, and I look good enough as it is, I don't want to spend money and time on something I don't see the merits off.
> 
> I wear clothes that are chosen for their practicality and comfort. I dislike t-shirts with big cutouts, and tight pants. I don't look like a scarecrow though: I won't wear damaged clothes, but I don't mind repairing: I have stitched up a lot of damaged pockets over the years. I spend more money on my 'outside' clothes than on my 'inside' clothes, I want my clothes to be of good quality, my shoes and coat in particular. I have special sets of old clothing for field trips.*
> 
> 3. How often do you spend money? Do you enjoy going shopping? What kind of things do you usually buy when you do splurge and buy things? And how frequently does this occur?
> 
> *I spend money every day: I have to buy food after all. But i don't go shopping without a purpose. Well, unless it's a yard sale. I love yard sales. (I mostly buy books and music on yard sales) I buy a lot of things on the internet, and during sale. I want my things to be of good quality, so you'll never see me in a primark, but I'm patient and wait for the 70% off in the middle-price shops. I do not save any money on my knitting supplies, but for the rest... I can wait.*
> 
> 4. Can you link me a few of your favourite songs that you enjoy listening to often? Also you could list some genres, that might be useful.
> 
> *Oh yes!
> 
> Classical:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that's where my profile pic comes from!)
> 
> And some Dutch music that I don't know of why I like it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something I can play myself (that's not me, I play it on the accordion):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only include 5 videos, but I like mostly progressive, speed and thrash metal. Think Anthrax, Mastodon, and Blind Guardian.
> *
> 
> 5. What are some of your favourite movies? Why are they your favourite?
> 
> *Mulan - It's such a nice story about someone earning their place despite no-one thinking they deserve it.
> Going Postal - The film of the book. I love Terry Pratchett's stories, funny and thought provoking at the same time. And the movie is gorgeous.
> Indiana Jones (Raiders & Last Crusade)- A classic. Funny, full of action.
> Sieben Zwerge - A German comedy. I do love German comedy. It makes no sense, doesn't take itself seriously, and is just plainly hilarious.
> Hot Fuzz - The proof that over the top action can work out.
> Life of Brian - Doubly funny if you know the bible well.*
> 
> 6. Do you ever crave alcohol, cigarettes, drugs, caffeine, chocolate, anything like that? Fatty comfort foods? Especially when you're stressed out?
> 
> *I never have cravings, but I will eat if there is food. I really can't help myself.*
> 
> 7. When you're angry do you ever turn violent by raising your voice or throwing things?
> 
> *I don't get angry often - But when I do I give the other person a verbal smackdown. I always feel bad afterward, and don't even really remember what happened. When I feel that I'm getting angry, I try to get away because of this. Now, normal disagreements I solve through very careful listening - Either realizing that we agree after all or uncovering the faults in the logic of one of us.*


Yay!! This was immensely helpful.

You're absolutely on the Fi/Te axis and the Si/Ne axis.

The fact that you said you clean your room as a form of procrastination points toward ENFP. Because they have inferior Si and when they get stressed out (like when they're putting off doing something like work or school) they would resort to Si.

Whereas a stronger Si user (like ISTJ) would have a tidy room because they see the merits in having a tidy work space, a tidy home, a well-maintained body, etc. And they take pleasure in doing these things often.

The style you described points more toward ENFP as well--very eclectic, not garish or tasteful :wink:, very cozy, a smorgasbord of different styles. So Ne>Fi. Your style seems very casual and chillax like an ENFP's.

And your damn tree of life is cliché ENFP.

I wonder if you also like The Greatful Dead, tie dye shirts, headbands? Not that you _have _to like those to be an ENFP, but they tend to have pretty boho tastes.

You have very sensible motivations for your purchases, which just doesn't mesh with an Se lifestyle at all.

The fact that you like knitting because you love seeing the progress you make (the instant satisfaction of seeing the fruits of your labors) really rejects your ISTP typing. It indicates way more that you're a Te preferrer.

Also the fact that you knit while listening to other things really doesn't seem very compatible with the Ni/Se axis. Ne/Si are the master multi-taskers. Ni/Se axis is better suited to do one thing at a time and do it really, really well. Ne/Si is going to have this preference to be in multiple things at once and not really commit fully to any one of them.

And everything you said in your previous post(s) about the conversations you prefer to have also point more to an Ne headspace rather than an Se one.

I feel very confidently that you prefer those cognitive functions. And if you don't think ENFP fits you (which it totally does), then try reading about ISTJs.



Retsu said:


> Ooh ooh pick me pick me
> I request validation/questioning of my type plz.
> I don't know where to start though.


Answer these, please.


----------



## Tad Cooper

@emberfly
Would you be able to type me as well? I'd be interested in what you think.


----------



## Lucina

I'm completely lost on what type I could be so any help would be appreciated.

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
I used to type as an INTP but seeing how most of them act (online at least) made me realize I can't really relate to them at all and they somewhat annoy me. They probably can't help it but their overintellectual way of writing comes off as really obnoxious to me. I know typing by behaviour is not the way to go but INTPs on the internet do tend to act rather similar to each other which made me wonder whether I'm one of them at all. 

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
Novelty. I'm not someone who is able to follow the same path all my life, that would become stale too fast and knowing me would result in depression and extreme escapism. I need to know I'm able to switch studies, jobs, country of residence and more without repercussions. I might not even make use of these options, I just need to know they're there. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
I think right after I had my last session with my psychiatrist. After having been depressed for almost 2 years it was good to know I should be able to finally experience life like a healthy person is supposed to. Around that time I'd also made some new friends, which gave me a bit more confidence in my social skills. All around I saw it as a period of change and was glad to just have become a bit more 'normal'. 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
My terrible memory, it shouldn't be so hard to remember stuff yet for me it is. I feel like people think I'm dumber than I actually am because of my tendency to remember generalities instead of all the tiny details and look down on me as a result. 
I also dislike being proven wrong, although I don't know why. To soften the damage done to my ego I always try to spin it into a learning experience.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
I usually start of with trying to predict all possible outcomes, if this takes too long for my liking I just go with the quickest and easiest option. If my decision involves other people I take their possible reactions into account as well. 

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
If it's a project on something interesting I'd try to make it as good as possible, mostly to show off to others how smart and talented I can be when it comes to something I care about, otherwise I'd probably half-ass it. I'm not going to spend my time on something boring when I could be doing something that's actually fun, especially when I know I could create something of outstanding quality if I actually put my mind to it. 
I do like having control of the outcome to a certain extent, just to make sure no one messes up my work. 

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?**
A few months back we had a school trip and there was a dance hosted on the second evening. We didn't expect there to be good music, and our suspicions proved to be right, there wasn't, but everyone tried to make it as fun as possible anyway. It was nice to see everyone let loose for once, the general atmosphere was nice as well. I wish I could give a more detailed description but I tend to remember impressions and generalities more than actual events.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
I search for all the information I can find on it and look at how it's all interconnected. I might apply it to real life if possible, but this is not neccessary for me to fully understand something. 

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
I'm a somewhat messy person. My spaces are all cluttered, but there is always a certain order in the chaos. I can't be bothered to tidy up since it doesn't particularly bother me. 
I'd like to say I'm a bit more organized in my head, but this mostly depends on the amount of energy I have. If I'm tired I'm a lot more disorganized in my head than when I'm not. 

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I try to understand it fully to see if it makes sense or not by asking the other person a lot of questions. If neccessary I offer suggestions that, in my opinion, improve the idea. I think I may be a little too aggressive with this though, as this has always led to a heated discussion with the other person. 

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
I've never seen the appeal of self expression to be honest, probably because I don't have a lot to express since I don't feel like I have a firm grasp on my identity. As for other people, I'd never openly judge them for their way of living, as long as they don't threathen other people's safety. I may not agree with everything they do but it's not my place to decide what they can or can't do. 
I like belonging to a group, to a greather whole mostly, but I usually have a lot of difficulty with actually fitting in. I do try to adapt to the people around me, but I can never quite get rid of the feeling I'm an outsider.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
That depends on who I'm with. If I'm talking to someone unfamiliar I try to determine what I can or can't say, but otherwise I speak without thinking beforehand, or perhaps it would be more accurate to say I think while speaking. 
The ideal amount of people to communicate with is around 5. It's not so big that it's overwhelming but big enough to have multiple things to react to. As long as I can contribute I'm happy though.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
Depends on the situations. I usually try to form a plan but end up just winging it because I'm too lazy to come up with a whole plan. 
I'd say intentions matter the most, but words are too easy to fake so actions speak louder than words.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
Depends on what exactly they want to do, but I'd probably go out with my friends and record the show or watch it online later. I don't go out with them often so this offers a nice change of pace.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
I become really emotional. I really dislike crying, especially in front of others, so I usually try to ignore my feelings by focusing my attention on something else and by eating. 

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
Unwillingness to actually listen to other people and the belief that their way of experiencing life is the only valid one. I see this as the biggest cause of the persistence of some problems that could have and should have been solved a long time ago. 

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
I don't have a particular topic I like talking about with other people, but I generally enjoy discussing philosophical topics and societal problems with others, as long as it stays light-hearted. It's really interesting to gather other viewpoints on certain issues and it's especially rewarding if someone's opinion changes for the better.

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
How am I supposed to know if I pay little attention to them? 

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
My friends perceive me as a lazy, sadistic, somewhat cold and private person. I'd say they're mostly correct, except for the sadistic bit. I don't actually derive pleasure from others' suffering (usually) but whenever I don't know how to react to something I start laughing, a lot. I also wonder how private I actually am, because I do sometimes talk about the things going on in my life, but usually in a very joking matter so it probably flies under the radar. It's not like I don't want to talk about personal matters with them but I really wouldn't know how to bring it up in a normal way and I also don't like the vulnerable position I'd be putting myself in. 
My friends would never call me emotional or clingy. 

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *
I don't know, I always intend to go outside on my free days but I usually end up staying inside. If so, I might expand on a few conspiracy theories I have or finally make a start with one of the games I have lying around.


----------



## Retsu

emberfly said:


> Answer these, please.


Excellent, thank you!

Answers behind spoilers. 
* *






*1. Can you tell me about a few of your favourite hobbies, how you came to discover that you liked those things, why it is that you like them?
*
Cycling, my boyfriend started cycling avidly and I saw how much fun he was having, so I got a bike too. It was a crap bike though. So I got a new one and I've discovered that cycling need not be one of Heracles's Twelve Labours! It's only now that I've got my new bike I've rediscovered the joy of cycling - get places fast and easy. It's a practical endeavour that also happens to be a fun one.

I also like gaming - I've been a gamer pretty much all my life, watching my dad play on the Mega Drive then playing it myself later on. I don't know what about it sparked my interest - and it's something I still do to this day. I love parkour games, Prince of Persia was one of my favourite games when I was younger. Mirror's Edge is amazing. One of my all time favourite games (Beyond Good and Evil) is also incredibly short, but has an amazing story with an amazing lead character - who was a girl! This was amazing to me. It looked absolutely gorgeous, the music was (and is) amazing

*2. Can you tell me about your style? How is your room decorated? Is it messy, organized? Are you well-groomed or do you just not care about that so much? What kind of clothes do you wear? How often do you wear makeup?
*
Room is shared so I had little choices in the design, but it's pink. I used to hate it but I got used to it. My bed spread is London with a Union Flag pillow. My desk is a gutted out set of drawers, and it generally is a bit cluttered - right now I've got some letters, Steam receipts, lip balm, my phone, my tablet, a pack of playing cards and mouse and keyboard on my desk. I usually put things in my drawer to tidy up, but it's actually buckling under the weight of the crap I have in it. The room as a whole is messy. But most of it isn't my stuff.
I keep myself clean, hygiene is important, but my hair is cut specifically so I can put a minimal amount of effort into it and still have it look decent. In winter I wear jeans and jumpers with a t shirt underneath, as well as a red coat that looks like what you get when you google red coat, but slightly darker, and store things in either my backpack or pockets. In summer, I wear crop pants, lower cut t shirts and no coat, instead I wear an overshoulder bag. I prefer wearing summer stuff.
I never wear make up. I rub my face too much.

*3. How often do you spend money? Do you enjoy going shopping? What kind of things do you usually buy when you do splurge and buy things? And how frequently does this occur?
*Eh... every couple of days. If I'm hungry, I'll get something to eat when I'm out. Shopping is okay but I prefer doing it over the internet because it is cheaper and there are more things that I like. The Steam winter sales have been a burden to me. I bought/received eight games within the first two days of the sale... I splurge generally in summer and winter, when the sales are on. I might also get an interest in something and spend money on it, like buying Beyblades. I mainly buy things I can use, such as food. I rarely buy clothes. I also tend to buy novelty toys.

*4. Can you link me a few of your favourite songs that you enjoy listening to often? Also you could list some genres, that might be useful.
*
At risk of sounding unimaginative/non-committal, I don't have a favourite genre of music. I tend to skim the surface of a few genres, pop, hard rock, trance. Rammstein are a favourite band of mine. And I've been more into Madonna, recently.
Anyway, a few songs I have been listening to religiously are:





















*5. What are some of your favourite movies? Why are they your favourite?
*
I don't really watch films, but my favourite is Airplane!. It's just so hilarious to me. I do tend to watch comedies and Disney films, I find dystopian action films just dreary and boring. Godzilla wasn't so bad though.
My favourite Disney film is probably Wreck It Ralph, tying into the gaming thing.

*6. Do you ever crave alcohol, cigarettes, drugs, caffeine, chocolate, anything like that? Fatty comfort foods? Especially when you're stressed out?
*Alcohol yes, when I'm down/depressed it brings me back to a normal functional baseline, but it is rarely available to me so generally these cravings go unfulfilled. I tend to crave brown bread sandwiches actually. That delicious malty flavour... But none of the other things you've mentioned, no. I also have recently had a craving for caesar salad dressing. I've been putting it on everything.

*7. When you're angry do you ever turn violent by raising your voice or throwing things?
*Yes. I do shout when I'm angry, then I start crying for whatever reason. I have no idea why I cry when angry and it is extremely irritating, because I want to be taken seriously and yet I just turn into a bloody irrational woman.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

@emberfly I just never had myself down as an E or an F - I always score very low on both of those on tests. I know, you have to look at functions, not at letters, but still... I always thought that I was a borderline INTP/ISTP and landed on the ISTP side because I related to the ISTP descriptions more... but then, nobody has to be a cliché. Or maybe it's just the Autism speaking - I hate small talk, and I'm a master of the Irish Exit. I always related to Ne though. It's just that while I think it's important to care about- and do things with people, I really have to make an effort to do so - Which I always thought was a sign that I wasn't an extrovert or a feeler. I'm at my happiest when I'm alone with my accordion or just walking in nature. Sure, I love my family and friends, and would do anything for them, but I wouldn't want to see them every day. Being alone for a week is the most relaxing thing that exists. 

One thing I DO relate to is that I hate dumb work on a computer - but most people do that, I think. (On the other hand, you can have me cleave wood for an entire day, so there's that.)

That Tree of life is going to be the biological one, by the way, in Latin. And I do it both because I like it and because it will tick some of my fellow (christian) student union members off to no end. After all, I dislike it when someone is wrong.

Maybe I just really don't understand Fi. I always thought that it was about having values and standing up for things you believe in, which I have and do, I just never thought that it was an important part of my personality. Like, I don't eat beef because cows are the worst for the environment of all farm animals, and I don't eat most fish because over-fishing is making them go extinct. I will tell someone else about it if I feel like they want to listen, but I won't tell them that they have to live their lives like me or anything. I don't think less of them for that. I've got _friends_ who dismiss the subjects closest to my heart (Evolution and God) As bullshit and superstition respectively. I didn't think that someone with Fi so high in their function stack would care so little about them.

I actually found new (and maybe better) descriptions of Ne and Te (new to me at least) and I've got to say, I relate to Te more than to Ti if I combine it with Ne, as the outcome is quite similar but it describes better what happens in my head. It has always been important to me that things make sense. You can have nice ideas, but if they are contradictory or built on thin air, I'm gonna be very sceptical. I can totally wrap my head around a non-logical world, don't get me wrong, but this world isn't one, in general. And, on pure Te, I like examples with my dry theory, thanks.

One last question: how are musical preferences related to type (and, in general, how did you reach this conclusion about my type?)


----------



## aendern

glaucousdreamer said:


> stuff


1. Joe witnesses an old woman being robbed on a sidewalk in a deserted part of town--the only ones on the sidewalk are Joe, the robber, and the old woman. The robber didn't have a gun or knife, and Joe might have even been able to overpower the robber if he had stepped in. At minimum he could have threatened him and scared him off. Joe is maybe 60 feet (18 meters) away--close enough to see what's going on, but far enough for him to need to run a bit to catch up to the action.

Joe decides not to step in and continues on his way. The woman gets knocked out by the robber and dies from her wounds. And of course is robbed.

All of this is caught on video from a nearby security camera, and Joe is able to be identified. Should Joe be held responsible for this? Should Joe be held accountable for not helping? Was it his moral obligation to help the woman?

You must explain your reasoning. Don't just say yes or no. Also, I'm not asking about the laws of your country, I'm talking about your beliefs.


2. Do you ever get so caught up in what you're doing that you miss meals/forget to eat?

3. Could you please describe a few of your favourite hobbies, how you came to learn that you enjoyed those activities, and why specifically you enjoy them?


----------



## Gossip Goat

What type is my blog?

Paris Geller/ Tibby Rollins


----------



## aendern

stultum said:


> I just never had myself down as an E or an F - I always score very low on both of those on tests. I know, you have to look at functions, not at letters, but still...


This is a *very *common sentiment among Ne doms--they always think they're introverted. Seriously go looking through the ENTP and ENFP forums--there are dozens of posts and threads about how they have mistyped as introverteds and feel as though they are "really introverted for an extravert." This is nothing new.

Also it is a common misconception that the introvert/extrovert divide has anything to do with interactions with people. It doesn't. It's about where one gets their energy (what their dominant function is).



> I always related to Ne though. It's just that while I think it's important to care about- and do things with people, I really have to make an effort to do so - Which I always thought was a sign that I wasn't an extrovert or a feeler. I'm at my happiest when I'm alone with my accordion or just walking in nature. Sure, I love my family and friends, and would do anything for them, but I wouldn't want to see them every day. Being alone for a week is the most relaxing thing that exists.


And ya it may very well be the case that you're an introvert dom. 



> One thing I DO relate to is that I hate dumb work on a computer - but most people do that, I think. (On the other hand, you can have me cleave wood for an entire day, so there's that.)


Not sure what "dumb work on a computer" means. Would love if you would elaborate more on this.



> That Tree of life is going to be the biological one, by the way, in Latin. And I do it both because I like it and because it will tick some of my fellow (christian) student union members off to no end. After all, I dislike it when someone is wrong.


Ya this is not unlike an ENFP.



> Maybe I just really don't understand Fi. I always thought that it was about having values and standing up for things you believe in, which I have and do, I just never thought that it was an important part of my personality.


Close/sorta. Yes, Fi is about having personal values that are independent of one's culture, religion, country, community. Fi/Te preferrers value fairness and truth over harmony. A really general way to think about it is The F function determines your attitudes toward people and your T function determines your attitudes toward systems ("things"). Fi is subjective with people, viewing everyone as a special snowflake who is unique in their own way. Fe views people objectively as all essentially the same--"what's good for the gander is good for the goose." (this makes no sense to me, but obviously I am an Fi user so I'm biased). Te views systems objectively and Ti views them subjectively.

Strong Fi users do not tend to be self-righteous. They do not spread their Fi values openly that way (that would be Fe). The extraverted judging functions (Te/Fe) are the ones that communicate values. Fi can be communicated via Te, but it isn't self-righteous. It's about efficiency and doing what makes sense.

If you want to go by negative stereotypes, strong Te is domineering and intolerant of incompetence. Strong Fe is emotional and manipulative.



> Like, I don't eat beef because cows are the worst for the environment of all farm animals, and I don't eat most fish because over-fishing is making them go extinct. I will tell someone else about it if I feel like they want to listen, but I won't tell them that they have to live their lives like me or anything. I don't think less of them for that. I've got _friends_ who dismiss the subjects closest to my heart (Evolution and God) As bullshit and superstition respectively. I didn't think that someone with Fi so high in their function stack would care so little about them.


Fi (same with Ti) is very aloof and "whatever" about the values of _other _people. Strong Fi isn't out to change others. That's strong Te and Fe. Strong Fi and Ti users are not judgemental.. you're thinking of strong Fe and Te users. Strong Fi and users are the ones who are going to be the _most _accepting of the differences of others.

Fi stands up for its values insofar as it is standing up for itself. Other people eating meat is _not_ a threat to Fi. However, it is a threat to Fe. (This is why the mere _existence _of non-religious people pisses off the Fe religious. It causes so much cognitive dissonance for the Fe. Fi is so like "whatever" about it).



> One last question: how are musical preferences related to type ... ?


It's not so much the musical preferences as it is the motivations for the preferences. Knowing that you like a song doesn't tell me anything unless you introspect and tell me what it is about the song that you like and why you like it.


----------



## aendern

tine said:


> - I have a bad habit of internally carrying on conversations and just going quiet.
> - If I'm alone I'll try and do work, or research or do some sort of art/writing (I like to be productive but with things that interest me).


These suggest to me a preference for Ne and a preference for Fi over Te.



> - My response to stress is to either avoid the stressor (which is something my therapist advised and does help) or I get internally incredibly anxious and have to mentally isolate myself.


K so we clearly don't like Te.



> - I like puzzle games and rpgs a lot (puzzles because they make me think and rpgs because they generally are very good for leaving the real world behind for a while).


K so we like to escape into our own little fantasy worlds that don't involve real, actual people - probably an Fi preferrer. Probably an iNtuitive type.



> -My views can be seen as fairly odd, but I dont openly share them with people (I've only told a few people about some of my 'different' views and generally they didn't expect them of me).


Hm so we have a strong internal judgement function and a low external judgement function.



> -I believe very strongly in solving the issues of the world, but for the world, not for people.


That's very idealistic of you. 



> -People I dont get on with tend to be the 'popular' people (go out drinking, dont care about uni etc, I hate people who waste their time when they can do that sort of thing AFTER theyve done work).


Te inferior.



> -I make things into jokes to stop people seeing I'm upset/worried etc (I hate people seeing my emotions, because theyre private).


Fi.



> - I dont like to rely on others (I do so more than I did as a younger person, because I realised you cant do everything yourself, but still dont like it - I hate group work and dont like to organise people but usually end up having to).


Fi.



> [everything else]


INFP


----------



## Raawx

Oh, my. I swear I'm fighting a hydra with more of you guys coming the longer I type! No matter, it seems @emberfly (love how different our typings are, aha!) has proceeded to accompany me. Let the slaying begin:
@An Obese Skeleton, @emberfly actually has a really, really good point. Without a doubt, you're beta. Now that he's pointed it out, I can't help but see that you might just be a wounded ESTP.

@Harizu, why a hatred for systems? What about them?

@BroNerd, what constitutes a douche-bag for you? How would you explain how they offend you? Curious, have other people typed you as an INTJ? 

@lenovo, yeah, I do. Or at least, I think I do. Fi isn't all mush and gush. In certain individuals it's substantially tempered. Especially in men. I'm also terribly selfish, if that paints a picture. Read the socionics profile here and see if you can identify with any of that.

@Bash, interesting. Perhaps, ENTP could be a suitable typing. I'm not sure, but either way, I liked your writing. It's got a fresh aspect to it that I don't often see.

@GreyJedi, Gamma is the correct typing for you--Fi/Te & Se/Ni are obvious. That, and your example with Joe/Joel further exemplified the importance that Gammas place on credibility. Why do you think Fi dominate? You seem like an ISFP to me.

@stultum, gosh. I just see ENFP in you. This post made it pretty clear. And as an Fi aux, you're not going to experience the whole "earth-bending, uncompromising, clear and known values, thing". It's more like, "wow you're wrong and here's why". ENFP discusses cognition, which is more evident in the construction of your words and what is said rather than the words used. Yay, @emberfly agrees with me! If it helps, I was typed as an INTJ for the longest time. Never saw E or F in anything I did, either.

@AliceKettle, I dunno. I just get the feel that you're an ISTJ.

@tine, ah, let's find your original post! Ahhh. Just your whole vibe. Then again, I could be wrong. For now, I'll just stick with Fi dom. 

@Bluity, ENFP was my first intuition, but you strike me more as an INTJ. Like, a real one. Your approach to knowledge and life, Fi as the whip-yielder, and this: "because I'm sensitive to criticism on my abilities. If I can't do what I came there to do, what am I doing there?" That just seems inherently Ni and Fi. I know that I DO NOT possess that mentality. I'm more like, "Oh, I'm doing something wrong? Eh, you're probably right. What am I doing wrong?"

@Wontly, nothing substantial to confirm or deny your typing.

@Barakiel, oh, gosh. After reading that, I'm not really sure what to say. If anything, you're a type that I don't encounter often, so we can take basically xSxJ off the table. 

@Anawkin, @andictator, @Kuromachikku, @Rex Magnus, @Retsu, @glaucousdreamer I'll get to you in a second post. My eyes are hurting, and I'm incredibly tired.


----------



## Raawx

Round Tew:
@Anawkin, actually, I'm not as certain Se > Ne. The main reason why I say Se, is simply because you talk about yourself and things around you more from an objective lens. Fi/Se types tend to say things like "I like X. Y is perhaps one of my most favorite things, because X." I imagine, the more explanation, the higher up Ni. Si users would be substantially more inclined to add anecdotes in their writing. Even me, an Si inferior, does that.

@andictator, I'm unsure why I typed you as INFP, looking back. INTP does seem fitting, either way, I'm only certain of INxP, given your post. Could you talk more about your interaction with other people? What goes through your head and why?

@Kuromachikku, there just isn't much to work off to provide a solid typing in any capacity. Everything that you mention just points toward an INFJ stereotype--I don't feel like you're telling me about you, just evidence support what you want me to think you are. Woops, just read your part 2, and not your part 1-- forgot about that. On second thought, you seem to be an ISFJ. No, real, overt Ni in what you wrote.

@Rex Magnus, you're definitely Gamma. I think what made me think INTJ was this post. You seem Fe PolR, meaning IxTJ, and you seem far too Ni/Se to be Si/Ne. (hope you see the edit!)

@Retsu, Oh god are you an Si user. And I think you might be Fi/Te. Either way you're most certainly NOT an ISTP. Tbh, my best guess at the moment is ISTJ. How does that sound?

@glaucousdreamer, hehehe. You're an xNFP. I lean INFP, as your tone of writing is much calmer and excitable than an ENFPs, I think. 

@stultum, if you're still doubting your type, check my threads and look at my typing threads. I think you'll find that we're both similar, in some senses. That and most Si inferior users get bored of monotonous work. I know that thinking about it, to me, is dreadful. It's just...boring. But at the same time, it's often a nice way to think about other things while being productive. When I was working, I'd enjoy the monotonous work because I didn't really need to think, which was a nice reprieve from a long day of schooling.

@AliceKettle, on second thought, I am thinking that you might be an ISFP over an ISTJ. 

@Gossip Goat, Fe was all I could really pick up on. And since I couldn't necessarily feel the Ni, like I did on that other blog, I think it's safe to say you're correctly typed as an ISFJ.

@BroNerd, I'm still unsure about you. Maybe I'm not trying hard enough? Eh...I'll come back to you. (remind me if I forget)

@Harizu, could you give me an example?

@CosinusNiehaus, you're incredibly beautiful! (just wanted to say that) Aside from that, you're not an INFJ. Too openly self-critical, and answers don't have the indication of Ni. Your answers are don't really right to you in certain instances and you ask at times whether we understand. Inclination toward videos and "talking-it-out" suggests Ne. And so does the self-humbling, "I'm not that special". I think you're an ENFP.

@Wontly, stuff about you. Nothing substantial--whatever you feel you're willing to share.

@Barakiel, sorry! Wish I could be of more use. 

@An Obese Skeleton, well, it sounds like it fits! I'm so glad. 

@Bluity, not a problem. Oh, I just related to some of the things that you said. Intuition + Te/Fi (I'm a little heavier on Te than most normal ENFPs) just made me relate to some of the things you said. What made it clear, though, was the Fe PolR. You're so averse to Fe--too much to be an ENFP. It was just clear (and even more clear after your example) that you were an INTJ.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

emberfly said:


> And ya it may very well be the case that you're an introvert dom.
> 
> Not sure what "dumb work on a computer" means. Would love if you would elaborate more on this.
> 
> It's not so much the musical preferences as it is the motivations for the preferences. Knowing that you like a song doesn't tell me anything unless you introspect and tell me what it is about the song that you like and why you like it.


'Dumb work on a computer' is something like having to enter lists into a program. I once did that for a family member with a webshop, and had to stop after an hour: I got dizzy and _really_ didn't want to be there. Then I went on working in the garden, which was nice. I had similar experiences working as a cashier in a supermarket: it's just so draining. (That's why I always thought of myself as an introvert, no matter what the circumstances are, I can't interact with people for too long.) I can, however work on a computer for hours if it involves more 'intelligent' work, like working out how to make a spreadsheet that illustrates some biological process. I'm very good with excel by now.

Ah. I didn't really explain why I liked that music, did I? I usually don't listen to texts much, although a good text enhances a good melody and a bad text can ruin an otherwise good song. 

I like repeating, changing patterns in music. Most of the music that I like is made by bands and orchestras, as you never really find interesting patterns in music that's only there to support the singer. I adore the compositions of Saint-Seans for this reason - And it's the reason that metallica's 'orion' is one of my favourites.

To me, music and motion are interconnected. You know those moving shapes that some music players have? That's how I would describe that music feels to me, but it's not two dimensional, not even three dimensional. If I look at it to closely, it disappears and I can't enjoy the music anymore. It's difficult to describe. 

I know a guy with which I occasionally talk about our mental landscapes about. It's very interesting. His mind is like a sea with thoughts like bubbles that slowly rise up to the surface and go swim around. My mind is more like a hilly heath, where thoughts and ideas can pop up suddenly, but disappear just as quickly. We both have thoughts that have a definite place though. Music is like clouds in those hills, there, but not directly interacting.
He once called my standard resting position (Standing, with my hands in my cardigan pockets) a 'satisfied elephant' because to him, the elephant is the manifestation of 'quietly being there'. That was funny, because I had never thought about it like that, but it was absolutely true.


----------



## Tad Cooper

emberfly said:


> These suggest to me a preference for Ne and a preference for Fi over Te.
> 
> 
> K so we clearly don't like Te.
> 
> 
> K so we like to escape into our own little fantasy worlds that don't involve real, actual people - probably an Fi preferrer. Probably an iNtuitive type.
> 
> 
> Hm so we have a strong internal judgement function and a low external judgement function.
> 
> 
> That's very idealistic of you.
> 
> 
> Te inferior.
> 
> 
> Fi.
> 
> 
> Fi.
> 
> 
> 
> INFP


Thanks very much for the break down, that was helpful!



Raawx said:


> @_tine_, ah, let's find your original post! Ahhh. Just your whole vibe. Then again, I could be wrong. For now, I'll just stick with Fi dom.


Thanks again!


----------



## aendern

Raawx said:


> Bluity, . . . , you strike me more as an INTJ. Like, a real one.


This is exactly what I was thinking; I'm glad you agree )

However I wasn't 100% certain yet so I asked further questions.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

@_Raawx_: 

This looks like a fantastic idea! Could I add my name to the groaning, toppling, overflowing pile you have before you?


* *





What can I say about myself?


I’m highly imaginative; I want to entertain and tell stories. 
I’m a good writer; I’ve been told that what I write is engaging, amusing and vivid. 
My natural interest is storytelling (books, movies, theatre, opera, computer adventure games), other cultures, travel, history, the arts, mythology, cooking. I’m interested in natural history, but not in maths, physics, chemistry, or IT. 
I’m not a ‘theory’ person: that is, I have an instinctive empathy with the text, find it easy to see the meaning - the theme - of a work (whether novel, play, opera or computer game), and discuss how it has been achieved, and relate it to a wider context; but I’m not really interested in epistemology or mid-nineteenth century German philosophers. 
I like to tell tall tales, or exaggerate for comic or dramatic effect. (I recently told a friend’s daughter that I’d found the Fountain of Youth in South America, and am really 170.) 

*Describe a time where you had a lot of fun. What was your memory of it?

*I’ll confine myself to this year. In reverse order:

A week in a town I’ll call Antananarivo (because it isn’t). it’s the kind of city where I wander around with a great big sloppy grin, thinking how good it is to be alive. Lots of cool things to discover. Shop windows with animated displays; columns that send up pillars of fire by night (great balls of fire!). Sandstone buildings in the rain, under deciduous trees. Old 19[SUP]th[/SUP] century buildings, with pillars and Gothic / Romanesque arches. In the middle of the city, a building that looks like the House of Usher. European style arcades, with murals and Art Deco. Cool places to eat: grazing on carbon monoxide ice cream and churros; cafés down romantic alleyways; even Afghan restaurants. Walking by the river in the moonlight. Yes, there’s a RIVER—which is totally fucking awesome. (I also had dinner with a friend, and realised, for the second time in a week, that I am attracted to guys. I didn’t sleep, thanks to ½ bottle of wine + caffeine + excitement + listening to music.) I walked so much that, like Mary Tudor, when I die, you shall find callus engraved on my sole.

Oh, yes, and I posted on Facebook that I had only been in the town less than a day and I was already charged and locked up in gaol. I spent the afternoon being shouted at by a police sergeant, searched for drugs (under the tongue), and locked in a cell with no light, with six other suspects. They let me go in the end, and I can resume my life of crime. Charges: recusancy, barratry, idolatry, adultery, apostasy, simony and light brigadery. When asked what happened by friends back home, I said that I’d blown up a car with a Molotov cocktail on a whim. (The ESFJ friends found this hilarious; the IxTJs believed me, and got furious.)
(Reality: I went on a tour of the old gaol, where I was charged and locked up in a cell as part of the experience.)

Presentations in my university course. 1) I gave the most entertaining, dramatic and literary presentation of the semester, which had the other students and the teacher laughing. 2) I gave a presentation (on pragmatics, for linguistics) with a couple of others. I made up the speech as I went along—‘Ladies, gents and people of other genders, hello! … I’ll dim the lights, light the candles, and…’ When demonstrating direct questions, the idea came to suddenly throw myself onto my knees and propose to one of the other students (unscripted and impromptu!). I role-played different scenes:
Them: ‘That’s a nice sweater.’
Me: ‘Yes, but it’s old. I made it from my terrier.’

Hanging out with a friend. Walking around a lake by night, reading Cracked’s horrible foods from around the world (which suits my Horrible Histories view of life). Getting absolutely smashed, to the point where I was impressed by people who could walk in a straight line without using a Zimmer frame, and had to sit through a movie with only one eye open at a time (because of severe double vision). But at last I understood those double vision jokes in Tintin! Fantastic restaurant, though: I ate wild boar lasagne (like Asterix!).

A multicultural festival. Stalls from all over the world, from the Americas to the Middle East, from Mauritius and Morocco to Europe and Ethiopia, with food and cultural displays. It's easy to connect—start telling an Iranian how I've always wanted to visit Shiraz and Isfahan and see Persepolis, and walk off with a lot of brochures on the country, and CDs and food. I got talking to the young woman running the Indonesian stall about culture and language (Barong and Bahasa), and ended up doing a video interview.


*When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorise, to memorise, &c)
*Frankly, I suck at formal/traditional learning. I hate rote-learning (drills, exercises), but I pick things up quickly, _if I’m interested._ I’m good at languages, but hated language classes in school and dropped them. I’m not interested in grammar, or technical intricacies.
I have a very broad general knowledge, and have been called a polymath. I know a little about a lot. (And, in some cases, a lot about a lot. You may take that with a pinch of salt. Try Lot’s wife.) This means that I can drop the right names and phrases to make it sound like I know what I’m talking about; I can mention Fermat’s Last Theorem if I’m pretending to be a scholar; I can mention philosophers or science fiction writers to friends who are interested in them. (I hadn’t read them, but knew why they were pertinent.)

*How do you act when you’re stressed out?
*I can get pissed off and suddenly explode if I’m stuck in uncongenial environments, particularly if I disagree with the dominant attitude (e.g., religious fundamentalism, a very ‘cult’-ish personal workshop, university courses filled with political extremists). I want to challenge the mindset, and become angry and sarcastic. (Alcohol, lack of sleep, and allergy to MSG may play a part.)


*What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
*Negative people who sulk or are moody or create bad atmospheres. People who are serious, boring, have no sense of humour, want everyone to behave in a certain way, and follow rules and regulations. People who are judgemental, and won’t let other people be themselves. People who are aggressive and domineering. People whose idea of ‘conversation’ is talking about why another person is ‘fucking out of line’, or why they hate another person.


*Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

Books, music, literature. One of the best conversations I had this year was with a friend about books and people and different belief systems and the meaning of life—and finding out that we’d both read the same (fairly obscure) books.
I’ll jump up from the table because something reminded me of something, and come back with a book on bizarre things people ate, or odd facts from different countries. (Did you know that eating polar bear liver makes all your skin fall off? Or that the Incan ideal of beauty was to look like a cross-eyed cob of corn? Or that you can buy cow dung toothpaste in India?)

On the other hand… Things I don’t like talking about: 

I’m not fond of exposing my emotions in public. On an acting course, we were asked ‘How do you feel physically? How do you feel about life? How do you feel about another person?’ So, my response: ‘I have black buboes in my armpits and the inside of my thighs, galloping crabs rustling through the undergrowth, and an unholy pain in the fundament, having buggered myself to the point of exhaustion with a banana. The world is a vale of pain and suffering, and I am a miserable sinner. Mea culpa! I could accuse me of such things it were better my mother had not bore me. But she did bore me, so I poisoned her with hemlock. This has fucked up my relationship with my father, particularly since I’ve transferred my incestuous adulterous passions to him.’ (I’d thrown myself onto the floor, beat my breast, and, if there were any dirt, would have poured it on my head. Bring me ashes! Bring me sackcloth! I will grovel! Grovel!) And, yes, that’s often how I deal with emotions and personal questions, because I really don’t want to share my emotions in public. So I’ll distract.

Self-harm to visualise alternative realities, lucid dreaming, body-hacking, analysing algorithms, ascetics, the Singularity, hierarchy, social justice warriors (for or against), why feminists (or straight white males, or Jews, or whoever) is EVIL. The belief that life is built on pain and suffering, that the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] World has enslaved the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP], that meat eating is wrong and killing animals (yes, meat is a dead animal; pass me the foie gras), and that if you don’t intervene in sweatshops in the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] World, you wouldn’t intervene if someone were raped or murdered in front of you. (WTF?!) 


*How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?

*Apparently I make a very positive impression on most people. I’ve been described as having excellent people skills (?!); calm and relaxed, unfazed, positive energy; fun; eccentric; good humoured and good natured. Highly imaginative / creative, full of vitality, gifted with language, funny, kind, sensitive and soft-hearted (actually fairly, but few people know this, since I tend to disguise it). Most people think I'm an introvert.

A lot of people perceive me as academically brilliant, and as a ‘genius’. It's embarrassing, and I don’t see myself in that way—or at least I don’t see myself as a highbrow. (I don’t have a philosophical or a mathematical/technological brain.) The trouble is that I feel that being highly gifted is forcing me down a path I’m not sure I want to go down: teaching and academe. I hated university, and generally find classrooms boring—but I’m at the top of the class, and am expected (by teachers and students alike) to ace everything. I feel that academe = sitting back, analysing, observing, studying what others have done and writing long dry essays about philosophies, ideologies and critical lenses, rather than _creating_.

At the same time, I’m the guy who puns:


Them: ‘This beer has lost its bloom!’ Me: ‘Read Ulysses at it.’ 
Them (in grammar quiz): ‘What is a colon for?’ Me: ‘Digestion!’ 
Them: ‘Ignoble is the only negative adjective that starts with “ig”.’ Me: ‘What about igloos? Since Eskimos lack indoor plumbing, they relieve themselves in the ice floes.’ 

*Favourite hobbies, how you came to discover that you liked those things, why you like them
*Let’s leave the obvious ones: reading, writing, movies/TV…

Theatre. I like being in front of an audience, and acting; but I haven’t properly acted in years. Most of my acting recently has been improv, which is fun; I like the challenge, and being able to be silly and overact. It’s also in a way the sequel to the make-believe / make-it-up-as-you-go games I played as a kid.

Eating / Cooking. I like trying new sorts of food, and will go for the most exotic thing on the menu: silkworm pupae, camel burgers, stir-fried crocodile, llama, haggis, rijsttafel and Russian… I also like cooking, particularly interesting things from far-flung corners of the globe, and different centuries (Ancient Roman, mediaeval, African…).

Computer adventure games. Sierra more than Lucas Arts; the LA games are clever, intricate puzzle-boxes, but they are primarly cerebral, and most of the games are comedies. Sierra focuses on the story, on character development and atmosphere, and are much more satisfying from a narrative perspective. I like being able to explore a world, to play another character, and to be immersed in a story. (Did I mention ‘imagination’?) 
*

Can you link a few of your favourite songs that you enjoy listening to often? Some genres

*My taste in music is eclectic, extensive and peculiar. It ranges from opera (top composers: Meyerbeer, Verdi, Rossini, Gounod, Berlioz, Massenet, Offenbach, and I’m getting at least one Russian opera for Christmas) to musicals (Sondheim!); humorous songs full of wordplay (Tom Lehrer, Noel Coward); to pop/rock (The Beatles, Queen; I find Pink Floyd too downbeat). And movie scores, too. Since it's Christmas, I've been listening to the HP Lovecraft Solstice parodies.

I have a Youtube channel, on which I've posted some of my favourite opera (mainly finales and ensembles): https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZqcbzpI1j6Io3v9wW1-stg


*Some of your favourite movies; why are they your favourite?

*O fuck. 

(Ed: Why "O fuck"? O fuck, that I see standing before me! O most noble and beautiful fuck! Fuck of the evening, beautiful fuck! Fuck, fuck, beautiful fuck! It's in the vocative case - which is an obscene pun in Shakespeare: "vocative" = fuckative, case = vagina.)

You’re asking for a really long list here. *

 







*
* *




My favourite directors are Hitchcock and Spielberg. In some ways, I like the less flashy ones—Shadow of a Doubt (with its really sharp writing), The Trouble with Harry (a quiet black comedy, with lovely autumn colours and a mellow pastoral theme)—to the critically acclaimed ones like Vertigo and Psycho. North by Northwest is my favourite, with that pounding Bernard Hermann theme.

Do I even need to say why Spielberg is great? He’s a master storyteller who is superb at creating tension and excitement, moving the audience, and, in his more serious works, dealing with deeper issues. And he’s entertaining while doing it.

*Gremlins II*. An anarchically brilliant film; endlessly inventive—everything that a well behaved film oughtn’t to do, it does, gleefully. ‘Fire, the untamed element…’; Leonard Maltin’s cameo; the rupturing of the fourth wall halfway through; the intellectual Gremlin (‘Now, was that civilized?’)

My favourite film of the year was _*The Grand Budapest Hotel*_. I'm not a Wes Anderson fan, but this is the best movie I've seen this year. It's funny and clever, nimbly dancing across genres, from crime story and caper to great escape (from prison), 007 (echoes of _OHMSS_) and romance. Visually rich: the Art Nouveau architecture of the hotel, the oak panelling of the schloss - and an air of faded Continental cosmopolitanism and elegance (like _The Illusionist_, another great movie).

Last year’s: _*The Lone Ranger. *_An inventive, high spirited celebration of adventure; a clever deconstruction of the myth of the West, full of righteous anger about genocide in the name of big business—and a terrific use of the William Tell Overture. Why it isn’t loved, I don’t know. The *Pirates of the Caribbean *series was also fantastic. The first one is definitely the weakest; the series hits its stride with the second two, which are exuberant and high-spirited, with some terrific set-pieces (the cannibals’ island, the fight on the wheel, Jack Sparrow in the Locker, the naval battle at the end), and a theme of adventure and freedom versus mercantile capitalism and bureaucracy.

My favourite film as a child was definitely _*The Neverending Story*_. 

The best list would also have to include:
A whole host of 1960s black / high comedies-cum-swashbucklers: _*The Wrong Box; The Assassination Bureau; Bedazzled; Royal Flash; The Honey Pot; The Loved One; Dr. Strangelove
*_SF/fantasy: _*The Lord of the Rings; King Kong*_. _*Iron Sky *_(halfway through, I realised how clever the film was: ‘They didn’t just do that—did they?’ Destined to be a cult classic).
The James Bond movies.

DRAMA
_*Django Unchained: *_I enjoyed it, but was dubious about the morals of playing slavery for laughs. And then it clicked. The scene halfway through where the characters are sitting around smoking and laughing while two slaves fight to the death - that's us, getting our kicks from violence and death. Brilliant.

_*Hugo: *_A love letter to early film making - the scene where Méliès sees one of his old films is magic.

_*Pleasantville: *_1950s small town America, where nobody has sex or swears or has any human reaction, wakes up out of its repression.

_*Life is Beautiful: *_A beautiful, warm film, often very funny and life-enhancing—about survival and optimism in a concentration camp.

_*Richard III *_(McKellen) and _*Hamlet *_(Branagh)

The eleven hour Richard Burton _*Wagner *_movie.

_*The Lion in Winter: *_Mediaeval character drama, with operatic performances and dialogue you can sing; O'Toole and Hepburn both remarkable. Score by John Barry.

_*Lawrence of Arabia
*_
_*Who’s Afraid of Virginia Woolf?: *_Remarkable performances by Burton and Taylor in a depiction of marital strife; the dialogue sizzles.
_
*What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?*_Black comedy thriller, with intense performances by Bette Davis and Joan Crawford (who hated each other in real life), and a fine twist at the end.
_
*12 Angry Men. *_A film to rave about: it's a humane depiction of how reason, critical thinking and good will can overcome bigotry and prejudice.

Three by Billy Wilder: _*Sunset Boulevard; Stalag 17; Some Like It Hot*_

Three Ingmar Bergman movies: _*Smiles of a Summer Night *_(a delightful bitter-sweet comedy, adapted for Broadway as _A Little Night Music_); _*The Seventh Seal *_(despite its reputation as a formidable and impenetrably pretentious film full of long silences, the striking thing is its humanity, and the variety of human experience, with noble and low, serious and high characters, and an earthy realism); and _*Wild Strawberries*_
*
Ivan Grozny (Ivan the Terrible)*: _A_bsolutely magnificent. A lot of criticism (e.g., Ebert) seems to be reluctant admiration, but not affection - they admire its visual qualities, but not the drama. It _is _visually extraordinary, with its Expressionist shadows and camera angles, the Russian costumes and sets, and some of the greatest images in film. But it also succeeds as drama. It's a dark, intense film, comparable to Shakespeare and grand opera (certainly to _Boris Godunov_, although Eisenstein was influenced by Wagner): it's built as a series of scenes, and culminates in the banquet scene and the murder in the cathedral - a masterpiece of dramatic irony. Unfortunately, Part III was destroyed by Stalin. At least we have two-thirds of something absolutely incredible.

_*Alexander Nevsky: *_Awesome score by Prokofiev; the Battle on the Ice.

_*The Scarlet Empress: *_von Sternberg's film about Catherine the Great (Marlene Dietrich) - visually extraordinary: the heaviness and extreme stylisation of the sets evokes the oppressive atmosphere of Czarist Russia

THRILLERS
_*Death on the Nile: *_classy, with Angela Lansbury stealing every scene as the sex-mad alcoholic Salome Otterbourne.

_*Sleuth: *_brilliant, very twisty two-hander with bravura performances by Caine and Olivier.

_*The Honey Pot: *_elegant high comedy murder mystery based on Volpone, set in Venice

_*The Manchurian Candidate: *_One of the greatest thrillers of all time, involving brainwashing and playing cards, and Angela Lansbury again showing her impressive acting chops as the mother from hell.

MUSICALS*
Cabaret **and Chicago.* These use musical numbers to ironically comment on the action. Darker than most musicals - _Cabaret _is set in 1930s Berlin, and _Chicago _is a crime drama in the 1920s. (The scene at the press conference with the puppets is brilliant.)
*
Fiddler on the Roof.* Not just a good musical, but a good movie - depiction of a 19th century Jewish community in Russia; many different moods and tones.*

The Producers* (1960s version). Mel Brooks's best film: Zero Mostel and Gene Wilder; great dialogue -- and "Springtime for Hitler". (Blazing Saddles and Young Frankenstein are also brilliant.

*A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum*. Based on Plautus, with score and lyrics by Sondheim (his first big success); exhilarating.*

West Side Story*. Sondheim's lyrics, Bernstein's music, and _Romeo & Juliet_ in 1950s NY.*

Kiss Me Kate*. Cole Porter making love to Shakespeare - clever and witty.*

Singin' in the Rain*. _The _musical comedy.


----------



## Lucina

@emberfly

1. Should he be held responsible? I'm not sure, in the end he wasn't the one who killed and robbed the old woman so in the very least he shouldn't be prosecuted and I can somewhat understand why he didn't approach the robber, is a stranger really worth risking your life for? Especially an old woman who probably didn't have that many years left anyway. On the other hand, he could've at least called the cops or recorded the incident, the woman probably still would've died but it would've made it easier for the criminal to be caught, although I guess in this case it wouldn't have mattered much since there was a security camera nearby, but it's not like Joe was aware of that and there is no such thing as too much evidence so that really doesn't excuse his inaction. Ultimately, I think he should've done something, after all he had options that didn't pose a threat to his life. It definitely wouldn't hurt if people would look out for each other a bit more.

2. Oh yes I do! If it weren't for my parents I could go days without eating a (decent) meal. I hate having to interrupt whatever I'm doing to eat something or go to the toilet so I don't, if I'm not too absorbed in my activity to think of this in the first place.

3. I like playing games, mostly RPGs. The first RPG I played was Pokemon Diamond, back then Pokemon was really popular among kids my age so almost everyone in possession of a DS had a copy of Diamond or Pearl. What I like most about RPGs is that your character usually starts off as a commoner yet ends up saving the world. I would like to change our world for the better but I know there's not much I can do on my own so these games kind of serve as a source of inspiration I guess. I sometimes wonder how useful looking to fictional work for inspiration is though. 
While I don't activitely search them out I enjoy reading informative pieces as well, regardless of the topic and whether or not I'm ever going to have a use for the information acquired. 
Other than that I don't really have any hobbies. I tend to take something up for a while and then drop it when I lose interest. I always underestimate the time and effort it takes to become good at something and I'm not willing (and dare I say unable) to spend so much energy on only one activity.

@Raawx

Interesting, I'd never really considered myself an xxFP. What makes you think Fi-Te over Ti-Fe?


----------



## Dezir

Raawx said:


> I'm good at it and I want to procrastinate for finals. Send me stuff or post it here.


I usually score as an INTP in MBTI and always as an INTp in socionics.
An INTp is socionics is an INTJ in MBTI.

So how can one be an INTP in MBTI and an INTJ is socionics, haven't they got the same basic principle ?

I can't be an INTj in socionics because basically may main problem is whether I'm a T or an F. I know for sure I'm an N and I can't be an S.

Socionics' interpretation of this is that your dominant is Intuition and inferior is Sensing, is the Auxiliary and Tertiary that are in conflict, therefore you don't know for sure whether you're a T or F.

*About descriptions:* I can tell for sure that too much data is too much for me. Usually after reading something I have a tendency to quit reading and analize (but not consciously analize like Ti you know, doing something else and the information just gets me some way, I guess this must be Ni in case I'm an INTJ).

I think I'd rather use the phrase "In general" than "In particular" which is contrary to socipnics description of INTJ (Their INTp), when I'm presenting an idea I don't go for absolute truths, I'm more like "As far as I know" or "In my experince" because I know I can be wrong (which is also not an INTJ trait, more like an INTP trait comming from Ne).

I'm not serious, and INTJs in MBTI are supposed to be quite serious, the INTPs are the ones that aren't. I'm quite emotionally expressive but only when I want to, I'm not just random expressive nor over-react.

When I was younger, I used to have problems integrating or connecting to other people. I don't know if that was because I was socially awkward (I probablly was a little socially awkward, I had no social skills, no social experience) which I think it's inferior Fe, but I guess it could be also inferior Se, less presence in the enviroment, but it could also be due to my introversion, probably my introversion had a big role in it.

I don't like losing arugments or being wrong (even though I'm not bothered by this form a rational point of view, emotionally I am) which is actually an INTJ trait, INTPs are said to be dead objective, or at least close to that, they either go no emotional or maximum emotional vulcano but generally stick to the former, which is not something I could say for myself, my emotional reactiviy level is quite regular, except I don't show it, I don't like to. Contrary to INTPs who baerly feel it until it reaches a higher level when it explodes, they are rather black and white in dealing with their emotions, I'm not.

I can't say I like routine I always like doing new things, and tring new stuff, I don't know how true this is, but INTJs are said to like routine and the Perceivers are the ones more phrone to doing new things in a new way and trying new stuff. My alignment to rules is netural, I don't know how this could help but it might give a clue for those who know more about personality types theories than me.

I consider myself and can be both an analitical and visionary person, which is basically both good use of Ti and Ni, I sometimes feel I'm irrational in my analisis because sometimes I can't be emotionally detached enough, T - F. But no dobut I'm a visionary, what things could happen (on the long run, I don't look for what's going to happen the next 10 seconds in my life) I see how things should be and how to get there, and never had any problems doing so, if there's something I find impossible to doubt on, is this one. I may doubt my logic sometimes because sometimes I can't be objective enough, but vision was never one of my problems.

My self-interpretation doesn't work very well with Te. Because Te basically is "Te is efficiency of an action, technical processes, the accomplishment of work, the efficient and prudent use of resources, factual accuracy, and the acquisition of relevant and useful information. Te understands the difference between effective and ineffective behavior when performing a procedure or accomplishing a task, and aspires to increase the frequency of productive outcomes within a system." and I doubt I'm a Te user because: I tend to be lazy, I ask the question 'what if' a lot which is basically a Ti trait, and I'm not sure I look for efficency (Te) as much as I look for how things work (Ti); so I highly doubt I'm a Te user, and I can't be an INFJ because I never look to people's reasons or motivations unless I have to.

I like to know everything, to have anwsers for everything, to not leave any question answered, I don't know what this means, more INTP or INTJ, if someone with experience could tell me that would be nice.

I actually find it very hard to be emotioanlly verbally expressive, as I mentioned above I can be emotionally expressive with my face and hands when I like to, but verbally it's complicated, things like "I'm glad to see you" (even though I'm really glad to see that person) hardly works in my dictionary, even when I want to use those words. I acutally had to send messages like that and it felt so painfully unnatural. But things less emotionally involved with the self, like "Hi, how are you doing man ?" are something I can do, if I like to or want to; I'm naturally quite economical with words, saying just "Hi" would pretty much suit me.

So, I would apprectiate any help with this, thanks.


----------



## andictator

@Raawx @andictator, I'm unsure why I typed you as INFP, looking back. INTP does seem fitting, either way, I'm only certain of INxP, given your post. Could you talk more about your interaction with other people? What goes through your head and why?

i'll just do the questionnaire, is that okay? 

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
when i first discovered MBTI, i was typed as INTP. the description kind of fit but i kind of doubted it because the description looks way too fabricated, too logic, and isn't really in-depth. i took another tests, around 5-6 different tests and the type is mostly consistent though i also got typed as INTJ (once) and ISTP (once). i also relate with some of ISTP's function (? i forgot what it's called). then i discover INTP online community. i can talk to them and get their jokes but some of them come off as pretty obnoxious and depressing because blah blah hard science!!!111 and why-i-hate-people-so-much mentality. i like science, but their topic is too complicated and doesn't interest me. probably it's because i'm taking language major. i mean i like the theory just fine but when it comes to the math i lost all interest. 

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
adventure. not the bond's type adventure but more like the freedom to do what i please. my current society feels a bit restricting and i want to get out of this country just because i want to taste the difference of different country. i like stability but it's getting boring. i want flexibility. i yearn understanding too, from myself and also other people. people said they understand, but most of the time they just said so to please. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
when i'm brainstorming for debate. my adrenaline really spiked up and i feel really giddy and just for once i feel _really_ useful, not awkward or guilty because i might offend someone unintentionally. and people actually appreciate me for my inputs and thoughts, which is kinda rare. 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
criticism. hurts my ego so bad. i have this superior-inferior feeling about myself--i see myself as being superior than others but i also feel deeply inferior about myself, but when people pointing out my flaws/stupid things i did, i'd be really defensive (at least inside) and it can haunt me for days. i tend to self-criticize too. i also have bad memory. most of the time i forgot where i put my things and can only remember general things, which is recipe for disaster because my major requires hella lot of memorising stuffs. it's hard for me to remember details probably because i like to nitpick a lot and forgetting the rest of the details. 

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
i try to find possible options and think about the people's reaction to each of the possibilities, but i can go to the most ruthless option if the situation calls for it. if it's for the greater good, i could care less about people. 

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
my vast knowledge on that subject. but this only happen if i like the subject, when it's not about my favourite subject it'll be half-assed but i still try to assert some efforts to it so it won't look half-assed. i _like_ to have control over my work, even during group project i usually do most of the works because i know other people will fuck it up. i like to proofread everything before i submit the subject, just to make sure i don't left anything out. i won't have nice sleep until i make sure everything is up to my expectation. 

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*
during AFS national selection. i met a lot of new people from different region, they're really interesting. i think it's the only time i like being around strangers and really let myself loose. 

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
i try to search everything on internet until i fully understand the subject. i might revisit the same website just to make sure i really understand the essence, and will search for another source to gain full understanding. but after i gain understanding, i'll discard it and search for another subjects that interest me. 

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
my room is a big chaos. i hate to organise things. it's redundant and i'll mess it up anyway. but my chaos has certain structure to it, like my bags always goes to the same spot. but my notes are organized. 

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
i see if it makes sense first, then i'll try to dig more info from the person or from internet. if the idea makes sense, i'll give suggestions but if it's ridiculous i'll just leave it. i like to fill the gap and tend to over-analyze. 

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
i hate confrontation because it's draining me mentally. i like people when they're quiet and gushing about something i don't care because it means that everything is alright. when something isn't alright people became loud and emotional and do stupid things and i can't help myself from ranting and giving advise to people. granted they won't do it/become angry at me and the problems become even more complicated. i like to belong to a group because it gives me a sense of identity, but there'll always be nagging feeling that i actually don't really belong to them. i don't express myself and i somehow find people who express themselves as a bit annoying, especially those who got really mad when someone tell them the flaw of their view. but whatever goes with their flow anyway. 

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
thinking before speaking, especially to those i'm not really unfamiliar with. anything is fine, i like group discussion more because when i don't have things to say the others will do the talk and i'm content with listening to others.


*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
it depends on the situation. mostly i'm content observing/following other people because i don't like leading and the social and responsibility burden. i like to know the things beforehand so i can plan and analyze the whole situation. action does speak louder than words. 

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
depends on the person, what they're going to do, how much i like them, how much i like the show, how's the weather and situation outside, how many money i currently have, blah blah..

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
i become more emotional. i hate to cry in front of others, i usually cry in the confinement of my room. crying in front of people doesn't make any sense because it makes you look really vulnerable and also because i hate their way to calm me down. if i'm not going home soon i'm going to somewhere i can be alone and sort my thoughts, even though that place is a toilet. 

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
over emotional, refusing to see things from both side, imposing their rules to someone else, and unfair action to other people. 

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
i don't know, it depends on the person. i'm still in high school (final year) and people mostly don't like talking about serious things so we just talk about school, our grades, and life in general. sometimes we talk about family problems too. but when it's with the older people i'm up to talk about anything serious, esp society problems. 

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
i don't know. my surrounding? tidiness? 

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
serious, thinks too much, rigid, weird sense of jokes (mostly sexual), smart, weird, different, cold, detached, wrong person to talk about problems, sharp-tongued, quiet, judging, fun, crazy, sadist. nothing's wrong except for sadist part. i don't get why people think i'm a sadist esp in the bdsm sense (wtf). they'd never say emotional or clingy. 

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
lazing around with laptop and internet. or biking if the weather's up to it and i feel like to unwind.


----------



## Devrim

I'd ask you if you didn't hate me so much :crying:


----------



## BroNerd

@Raawx
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/422418-whats-my-type.html 
This may help, I dunno


----------



## KeroPanda

These days I'm not really certain of my type any more even though I've been using it for the last 7-8 years. 

@Raawx

Here are some stuff I've written on my facebook profile a while back 2 years ago at age 23. I'm guessing there was some sort of issue I was trying to figure out. I guess having a psychology background is also relevant. 


* *




What is the difference between Anger and Sadness?
26 February 2012 at 01:47
Both of these emotions seem to have a similar root in that they are experienced when our hopes and expectations are not met, regardless of how realistic they were. However, I still haven't really figured out why certain people prefer one type of expression over the other type. Is it more to do with biology? Or perhaps cultural and social influences?


Regardless, it's possible to experience anger and sadness seperately or combined together. For example, during the death of an individual. Different people can experience a range of emotions such as just being saddened (experience of being hurt). perhaps angry that they have been abandoned (hurt directed at another person), or angry with the self for not having spent enough time with the other person (hurt directed towards the self).


Regarding to which emotion is more extreme. Anger could be seen as an explosion of hurt feelings being manifested at one particular time. One of the benefits of Anger is that it can be used to motivate an individual to try change or confront something that is causing the hurt feelings. Anger also often seen as a useful defence mechanism by providing the individual with focus on the problem (usually outside influences) and change required rather than the negative emotions they may be experiencing. This fits in with the idea that people are predisposed towards avoiding negative feelings. Note: This could suggest that individuals who direct anger towards themselves are the most at harm. 


In contrast, people who tend to express sadness often end up spending more time brooding and reflecting on how they are experiencing negative emotions. This is closely linked to the feelings of disappointment which may be directed towards the self, situation or other people. Unlike anger, the feelings of disappointment are usually linked to resignation and helplessness behind a situation. It is for this reason, that people tend to be more wary of disappointing another individual than angering them as it is more likely to induce guilt in an individual in that they have failed someone's expectations/trust. It'd explain why people are unlikely to be disappointed with strangers (lack of expectations/trust) but instead angry, only if they had high expectations in society to behave in a particular way, would they feel disappointment if not indifference.


Finally, obviously both emotions have extremes. Anger while useful for creating proactive behaviour can be extremely harmful by causing rash behaviour if left unchecked. While sadness, although useful for understanding negative emotions during contemplation and reflection, if left unchecked can cause an individual to fall into apathy, cynicism or even depression.


Final thoughts: Realized that it was silly to compare Sadness with Anger. Reason being that Anger is rooted in Sadness (Sadness = Hurt). It might have been better to look at Upset vs Anger as they are both high energy expressions. 

Anybody want to add to my thoughts, or perhaps offer me some alternative perspective?

Motivation behind this post: Disappointment - 







If the above isn't very useful, here is one that probably seems more obnoxious.


* *




Communication methods for those who want to avoid coming across too critical or blunt.
14 April 2012 at 21:56
Question of some random INTP: "Apparently I come-off as a big arrogant, know-it-all, ass-hole. Those who really know me know that I am truly only a little arrogant, know-it-all, ass-hole. I think. How to I speak my mind without offending my audience? At the same time I want to get my point across and not sound passive. This is something seriously inhibiting many parts of my life."

_____

People might find this behaviour pointless and a waste of time, instead of cutting straight to the point. But I personally think it's a pretty good tactic that works well with introverted thinking based communication.

Step 1) Repeat back their point of view, showing that you understand how they reached that conclusion. Step 2) Be the devil's advocate with ideas, even if it's your real view point (or not - encourages self critical thinking). Make them enquiry about a potentially alternative point of views.

Guess for some, what could be seen as the "manipulative" part here is that it's not 100% clear whether you are revealing your own view point.

Reasoning. 1) Direct confrontations usually make people more stubborn about their view points. This affects most people regardless of type. Really, the only time this doesn't really play out is when people have adopted a mentor-student dynamic. 2) You aren't viewed as an opponent, merely someone facilitating thought-discussions. 3) People assimilating information, or making their own enquiries-research are much more likely to adopt a position than when being told.

Result. Even if you don't get an exact switch in attitude. You'll find this approach often softens their own view points and overtime is more susceptible to change (Assuming your reasoning is sound). Only problem is, this might take effort as opposed to straight up saying "Your approach is rubbish." which is how I feel when I can't be bothered to reason with people.

Writing this all out makes me sound like some schemer. But honestly, this is naturally how I communicate because I don't really like clashes, and more importantly realised that if I truly want to pass on information, clashing is the most rubbish method to correct/informing someone. Arguments are more about reinforcing your own view points and how well they can survive against examination. Discussion is more about passing on information to others. The former can be fun exercise, but it makes you appear more like a bigot. Worse case scenario in the latter is that you'll come across like a teacher. This is often the vibe I get when I see other XXFJs, or balanced XXTPs (in terms of feeling and awareness) discuss things. 

Which one are you more interested in is the real question. Are you truly interested in correcting individuals for them to learn, or are you merely asserting your own personality and desire for things to be logical?


----------



## treschanna

Raawx said:


> @_Rex Magnus_, how did you come upon the conclusion that you were an ISFP?
> 
> @_treschanna_, I got bored reading what you wrote. Sounds like the overly-intellectual nonsense that I sometimes have to read. Is the way you described your concept of peace truly your authentic way of explaining things?
> 
> @_An Obese Skeleton_, why did you come to disregard your typing as an INFJ?
> 
> @_stultum_, too emotive and fixated on yourself to be Ti. I don't know, I just didn't get the feel for it in what you wrote. And actually, ESFP makes some sense based on your example. Se is not all that great at "reading people". And anything else could be explained by a Se-Te loop. I don't know you--the person that you are in reality. If I did, that would make typing you substantially easier, but based on what I can piece together, you seem to be an ESFP to me. Aside from your inability to understand people, why do you think you're Ti.
> 
> @_Procras_, ENFP. You're similar to me in many ways, aha. And generally, an intuition that you can explain is Ne (that's why I'm good at typing people). Coupled with the Si and Fi content of your writing, it's not a hard assumption. I hope you get this message, since you just joined. It'd be a shame if you went around thinking you were an ISFP when you are, clearly, an ENFP. :3
> 
> @_Anawkin_, I'm actually getting the feeling that you might be an ISFP. Does that make sense for you?
> 
> @_tine_, does INFP make sense for you? I'm picking up slights of Fi and inferior Te.
> 
> @_Bash_, ah yes. A true challenge. Unfortunately, I am a level 5 typist and your challenge vastly exceeds my skills.
> 
> @_Amaryllis_, bah! I was thinking Fe, Fe, Fe, then started getting Fi signals. :| Would you be willing to share some of your writing?
> 
> @_Aert_, nah. I try to make sure I respond to everyone, so I wouldn't worry. Just, make your voice heard, is all! Based from the little you've written, I'm picking up ISFJ. Care to fill out a questionairre or send me something "raw"?
> 
> @_introvertedvampire_, no problem!
> 
> @_AliceKettle_, huh. I was picking up ISTJ, actually. Then again, INFP could make sense. Why do you think INFP is the correct typing? Oop. I'm back to ISTJ, now. :x
> 
> @_lenovo_, you seem like an ENTJ, but way too emotive. So I see ExFP. What type do you think you are? What about your aspirations--what are they and why? Aha, just encountered what you just wrote, and now I'm leaning more toward ENFP. I, too, hold your stance on giving away money. Yes. You're ENFP. Why the fuck did I think ENTJ, ugh.
> 
> @_Harizu_, ExTP or ENTJ. At the moment, I'm leaning toward ENTJ. That need to see something in application? Yeah, that's Te, not Se. I have it, like, in math, I would just remember how a problem was done, and then learn why it was done that way. And since math doesn't vary too much (at least not lower-level math), I always did fairly well.
> 
> @_rhoynarqueen_, I need to hear what she writes. Anything else just wont work.
> 
> @_andictator_, I certainly see INxP, and I'm leaning toward INFP, right now. Actually, yes, INFP.



Yup. It is.


----------



## Apple Pine

@Raawx your last answer near bottom of the page 22

I don't think I really relate to enfp, read about it. I had another thread, wrote some extra, so'll post it here too, just want to know whether you are sure about enfp. 

First of all, weird thing- I just have a desire that this post would be almost perfect, not disorganized, but that would take too much time, and my English is not perfect:/ 

SE/SI? Hmm, I think it's se, in other thread someone has told me that almost everything from these 29 answers is related to se...But I think I do use si too, I do look into past, but only what's related to school, trying to realize why it was like a failure for me. Now I kinda do, not really my fault, I thought a lot of gaming for 5 years, starting when I was 12 ruined me, but now I think if I hadn't wasted wasted my time for them, I would have become more similar to other classmates, and not that much of using creativity skills(as I said, I always used to explore all the possibilities, to find the best way to do something). After I went to other school, I returned to myself, even started planning after a while what I'll do in the next few days(learn something or etc). I felt like I had wasted a lot of time and now I need to work hard, but even then when I created incredible, perfect plan, how to spend time, even with huge motivation, I just had no power, energy to follow it...I think I was fine for 2 days, but then I got bored after 2 hours I think, and that's how it ended. The activites I should have done were actually more or less fun, not just pure learning, really, mainly it was for learning English(just watching videos..). Also I never really did homework, cause seriously, what's the point doing silly, easy exercises? Waste of time, didn't even consider homework/games. Moreover, I was extremely good with numbers even when I was just 5, I still remember how I liked it. Talking of school, I was the first learner of how to read, was very good at grammar. During those years I didn't really do anything in school, but shortly- when I was offered to do some very complex problems to get a perfect grade, I actually used to do it, l learned everthing needed quickly and solved them. So yeah, I was like doing nothing, unless it's complex, which others would probably fail to solve. But I'm so out of this SE/SI I guess lol. All in all, se > si, I started using si only when I started learning about mbti, but well, used to remember some awkward moments, but rarely.

I think I've always hated people doing some job the same way they are used to doing, if it's so obvious that could be changed, to make it much easier, and if I somehow had to help by using their way, I was not afraid to offer my ideas, but they never really cared(why should they?Right?).

I think I was active when I was a child, but there were no other kids around, started interacting only in pre-school(2years I think, 4-6). What I clearly remember is some word~ or puzzle game, we used to play when we were waiting for parents, I used to be dominant, always winning it. The next that I was called smart(I have no idea why I remember this ). 

Other thing, I always was messy, cleaned room only when told, but even then, usually I refused. But recently I've been getting mad frequently cuz of messy room. 

P2

I'm good at video editing, but when I start creating one, I edit it until it's perfect. I have uploaded some medium-good videos and I'm feeling bad watching them, cause they could be better..

I like to tell my friends what to do, when they ask for help, I give my advice with details, like even what to say exactly. Not sure what would happen If I asked and they advised me, I never really ask. I'm asking here because it would take months for me to realize it on my own 

I think I imagine audience at nights sometimes from past, because I never really could impress them, just disappointed them by being reserved. But that reserved think, I still think I'm E, just never really could develop it...

I take attention to facial expressions, it's good way to understand how they fell etc. Simple to notice whether the expression is weird, reveals him being sad, or very solid, or anything like that.

Sometimes(rarely actually) when there is a mistake in a sentence, I make a little fun of it, if it's possible. Anyways, I can easily realize whether the sentence does make sense or not.

Hmm, what else?...I don't know myself very well, that's why the answers were little ambiguous I think. Started learning about mbti because of that..probably :?

Easily spot liars.


I've been trying to get used to waking up at 7AM every day, for a month, but I think I slept 3hours more, more than in 50% mornings  I just feel ..like, I'll wake up, and be too lazy to actually do what I HAVE TO.

Even though I want to have relationships, if I don't see a person special, somehow good, I'm usually like...okay, I'll write something, to not lose it. But that's only with those I've met recently and do not know well. 

When I want to, I can create so many great ideas, then choose the best ones. I don't really want to share them, but if I do, I get so excited explaining it, but I think ideas are more of big pictures, but i do get into details too.

[P3]There is one thing, if I'm asked, I always expand my answer, I mean, let's assume I'm asked how to cook something, I might be like: First of all, take a cabbage, grate it, take a carrot, which is healthy btw... I can't really think now of a good example, it's just I expand them, not very short answers usually. I clearly remember when my friend interrupted me and said "okay, okay, I just needed to know that..like 2+2=4, that's it). 

I think tendency to waste money is only because I had like nothing, and now I want to try a lot of things.

Remembered taking J/P test, I scored 95% from P, but I think these P traits are like laziness, so I don't cross out xxxJ.

I'm realist, atheist, and if needed I would easily explain why it's not real, and why people believe it. But only if someone was very convinced with that and actually try to convince me 

I absolutely think that guides in the internet like "how to be successful, how to confident, or even like how to find a girlfriend are lame and useless. Why? Well, even if they are logical, people, who read it, would probably agree with that, but wouldn't change their behavior anyway

One of the rasons I want to achieve something huge is to show those, who knew me, ehm, I mean, make them jealous. Just for fun, just like it was fun for them.

Okay, it's way too long again, just a few more things:

1. Nearly immune to depressions, kinda optimistic, but I'm more of realist. Why i said that? I think I've seen nearly all people I had seen failing in school, and they seem totally depressed now, and sad, just destroyed inside, something like that.

1.5. Even when I was little, I was much better at chess/checkers than most people, I could even easily beat 5years or so, older guys, I competed for 5years I think. I didn't know any tactics, still could beat those who had read books about it...

1.7.5 I think it might be useful- when I play fifa(football) game, I take a lot of attention to formations, I change(create a different one) it every game, to find out which is the best, I'm so sure I can find a better one, that's what I'm trying.

2. I understand what's happening in the world very well.

2.5. I think I'm always right, and will rarely, if ever, accept that other is right.

3. Honestly, I'm not really a risk-taker.

3.5. I'm always right, I feel that. And I would argue for that.

3.7.5. I don't get emotional if I get criticized, but if that critic makes sense, I will probably need some time alone to think about it, whether it really makes sense, and then decide whether I should change something or not 

4. Duties, responsibilities, well, not for me, but not totally sure about this 

5. Sometimes I get mad if I can't find an answer quickly, not very sure too, that's TE think, isn't it?

6. If I complement my friend, it's like 100% that they would think they've done something extremely well. 

7. Usually everything needs to make logical sense

8. Hate literature, poems, but maybe it's not important

9. Usually multi-tasking

10. I like to talk sarcastically and joke around, but I'm probably at least 70% serious
That's it, if there are any questions that would make it clearer, please tell. Thank you


----------



## Booyou

Awesome. I'm procrastinating too. Not for school but for life in general haha.

I am supposedly an INFP, I've always scored INFP most of the times, but I usually score INFp or ENFj in socionics. Is this possible?

Some results from different test i've taken in these months:

* *





72% INFP
13% ENFP
7% INFJ
4% INTP
2% ENTP

44% INTP
20% INFP
12% ENTP
8% ENFP
6% INFJ

46% INFP
22% INTP
15% ENFP
6% INFJ
5% ENTP

74% INFP
7% ENFP
7% INTP
5% INFJ
2% ENTP



































Your Sociotype: IEI-1Ni (INFp) 

EII (INFj): 99% as likely as IEI.
IEE (ENFp): 99% as likely as IEI.
LII (INTj): 77% as likely as IEI.


EII-1Ne (INFj) 

IEE (ENFp): 95% as likely as EII.
IEI (INFp): 92% as likely as EII.
EIE (ENFj): 60% as likely as EII.


----------



## aendern

Booyou said:


> Awesome. I'm procrastinating too. Not for school but for life in general haha.
> 
> I am supposedly an INFP, I've always scored INFP most of the times, but I usually score INFp or ENFj in socionics. Is this possible?
> 
> Some results from different test i've taken in these months:
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72% INFP
> 13% ENFP
> 7% INFJ
> 4% INTP
> 2% ENTP
> 
> 44% INTP
> 20% INFP
> 12% ENTP
> 8% ENFP
> 6% INFJ
> 
> 46% INFP
> 22% INTP
> 15% ENFP
> 6% INFJ
> 5% ENTP
> 
> 74% INFP
> 7% ENFP
> 7% INTP
> 5% INFJ
> 2% ENTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Sociotype: IEI-1Ni (INFp)
> 
> EII (INFj): 99% as likely as IEI.
> IEE (ENFp): 99% as likely as IEI.
> LII (INTj): 77% as likely as IEI.
> 
> 
> EII-1Ne (INFj)
> 
> IEE (ENFp): 95% as likely as EII.
> IEI (INFp): 92% as likely as EII.
> EIE (ENFj): 60% as likely as EII.


This is a nice starting place. If you just wanted to go by these, I would say you're most likely an INFP and I would tell you to disregard those socionics results. They are clear outliers in comparison to the other results.


----------



## Booyou

emberfly said:


> This is a nice starting place. If you just wanted to go by these, I would say you're most likely an INFP and I would tell you to disregard those socionics results. They are clear outliers in comparison to the other results.


Thank you!
Yes, that's what I feel too, anyway I can't tell whether I am a pure INFP or I turned an INFP due to depression, social anxiety and other psychological issues.

2 years ago, I was experiencing social life for the second time in my life, it made me feel so good, and I was pretty sure I was an ENFP with really low self esteem.
When my INFP friends acted like asocial weirdos I used to get so mad at at them. It was so annoying and irritating to me. It felt like being an Introvert wasn't any longer ''normal''.
I also began walking around talking with random people and I enjoyed it a lot. 
But as soon as high school ended I felt like that magic spell was over too.

Everything went back to normal and I once again closed up myself in my room avoiding the world. I can usually hang out only with a few people I really like. They are all other introverts and I drain them more than they can possibly drain me because I like being with them so much.

Also, my only motivation when it comes to do stuff, mostly if creative, is thinking about what others will think of it, what others will say to me etc.

When I as a little kid I dreamed of saving the world, and make all the people and animals happy.
As I grew up I figured out it was too hard, and became a little bit more egocentric. But sometimes I still experience that ''Others first'' feeling. For example, when I have money I rather spend it all for others instead.

Sometimes I feel like I just don't have emotions at all.
My INTP friend tells me that I sometimes behave way more like a sociopath than I used to. And said it could be due to his influence, because since I met him it looks like I started rebuilding myself using his mold as a guide. So now I tend to say things he would, or think like he would (Of course, in a more childlike level, I am nowhere near from being as smart as he is ) and try to adopt his sense of humor (which is terrible) 

Maybe even being an INFP is just because I have too many INFP friends and I'm under their influence. I don't know.


----------



## Retsu

@emberfly


I don't want to seem pushy but what's your opinion on the answers I gave here? Cheers.


----------



## aendern

Retsu said:


> @emberfly
> 
> 
> I don't want to seem pushy but what's your opinion on the answers I gave here? Cheers.


Sorry, I kind of skipped over you. That was rude of me.

From your responses to those questions, you seem more of an Si preferrer than an Se preferrer. There seems to be a clear sensor preference in you hobbies, but nothing about them would make me think Se over Si.

However your style strongly suggests Si over Se. And your shopping habits. These are just stereotypes, of course, but I think style often can reflect cognition. You're very practical. You don't like to splurge and spend lots of money unless you know you're getting a great deal (sales). This is so anti-Se. I almost would say a strong Se person would avoid sales and would want to buy things when they are brand-spanking new. If you buy it when it's on sale, it's no longer "new" and it means the stores are trying to get rid of it to add new stuff in its place. So that just seems very anti-Se. Not wearing makeup would suggest non-Se to me. 

Also your hobbies are so unoriginal. You started playing video games because your dad used to do it. You started cycling because your boyfriend did it. You live in the UK and have a UK bedspread... so unoriginal. Doesn't suggest Se at all. Se craves new, original experiences.

It is, however, very practical and smart, so that's why I think it suggests Pi. 

By themselves these stereotypes don't imply Si but if you combine them all, you start to see a persona that strongly suggests Si.

Based on those answers, I would assume you prefer Si pretty strongly, so you would have two options:
ISTJ or ISFJ.
(^assuming you're an introvert)

Not a single thing from your answers made me think you were an Fe preferrer. I would lean toward ISTJ.

--

However, if you would like to add more information, I think it could be helpful. I'm not 100% convinced on you yet.


edit:

!! From your signature, if you identify with 6w5 enneatype, then ISTJ would probably be right on the money for you.

edit 2:

To convince me of Se over Si, I would need to see some compelling evidence that you prefer being spontaneous and producing new, original experiences rather than choosing the best ones from the already-available.

I think what you prefer to do is to observe your world and see what is working best and go with those things. This suggests an Si preference.


----------



## Retsu

emberfly said:


> Sorry, I kind of skipped over you. That was rude of me.
> 
> From your responses to those questions, you seem more of an Si preferrer than an Se preferrer. There seems to be a clear sensor preference in you hobbies, but nothing about them would make me think Se over Si.
> 
> However your style strongly suggests Si over Se. And your shopping habits. These are just stereotypes, of course, but I think style often can reflect cognition. You're very practical. You don't like to splurge and spend lots of money unless you know you're getting a great deal (sales). This is so anti-Se. I almost would say a strong Se person would avoid sales and would want to buy things when they are brand-spanking new. If you buy it when it's on sale, it's no longer "new" and it means the stores are trying to get rid of it to add new stuff in its place. So that just seems very anti-Se. Not wearing makeup would suggest non-Se to me.
> 
> Also your hobbies are so unoriginal. You play video games because your dad used to do it. You cycle because your boyfriend did it. You live in the UK and have a UK bedspread... so unoriginal. Doesn't suggest Se at all. Se craves new, original experiences.
> 
> By themselves these stereotypes don't imply Si but if you combine them all, you start to see a persona that strongly suggests Si.
> 
> It is, however, very practical and smart, so that's why I think it suggests Pi.
> 
> Based on those answers, I would assume you prefer Si pretty strongly, so you would have two options:
> ISTJ or ISFJ.
> (^assuming you're an introvert)
> 
> Not a single thing from your answers made me think you were an Fe preferrer. I would lean toward ISTJ.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> However, if you would like to add more information, I think it could be helpful. I'm not 100% convinced on you yet.


Cheers for getting back to me.  @_Raawx_ did think ISTJ too, but I wanted an opinion from you as you asked the questions originally. I am definitely introverted.

Money is a finite resource and I like to get a lot for it. Like I bought some beyblades and a stadium from a chain bargain bin place. I got the stadium for 99p rather than £10.99 - that to me is too good to be passed up! I am actually subscribed to a reddit called /r/patientgamers, which is people buying games years after they come out for bargains - some are even only just getting into PS2s! I imagine this is a very Si subreddit and it's one of my favourites.

Now to be fair, I have two bedspreads, one is plain purple coloured... though the UK one was the one I actually chose.  It is very comfortable. And I really like our Union Flag and it has Big Ben/the Elizabeth Tower on it.

Gee, thanks.  But no, I do like to take that foundation, and build on it by putting a spin on it and making it fit me more - my dad and I like completely different video games, he's on console, I'm PC, but I'll occasionally play a game he does that I happen to also like. However, I got the same brand of bike as my boyfriend because I saw he was happy with his, and it had held up well. It does help create conversation topics and it's something I can do with them and alone. 

Well for Christmas I chose to get a desk Henry vacuum. I really like it. Only problem is that its suction power is really lacking. And I got a plasma ball, which is probably one of my favourite gifts because I loved them when I was younger. 

I took a cognition test a few minutes ago to try and get to the bottom of my type. It's uh... pretty conclusive. Admittedly I don't feel ISTJ enough. It is a ridiculous notion, I know, but comparing myself to others, it feels like I don't belong much.










I would like to know what about my answers indicates Fi over Fe. It is something about myself that is confusing at the moment.

EDIT:


> I think what you prefer to do is to observe your world and see what is working best and go with those things. This suggests an Si preference.


Pretty much.

EDIT 2: 
I made a spontaneous decision to get a caesar salad from McDonalds and it was really nice, so a year later I also added caesar dressing to my ham salad subway sandwich.
It was excellent.
But I think culinary decisions are as far as my spontaneity goes. I'll try any food once but I ain't skydiving or anything.


----------



## Modal Soul

ooh now i kind of want @emberfly to type me


----------



## aendern

lol sorry I edit my posts so much XD.. I have to proofread every post I write at least 5 times.. there's always an improvement to make. And I always do it _after_ I push submit. :laughing:



Retsu said:


> Money is a finite resource and I like to get a lot for it. Like I bought some beyblades and a stadium from a chain bargain bin place. I got the stadium for 99p rather than £10.99 - that to me is too good to be passed up! I am actually subscribed to a reddit called /r/patientgamers, which is people buying games years after they come out for bargains - some are even only just getting into PS2s! I imagine this is a very Si subreddit and it's one of my favourites.


I imagine so, as well. Ni users, too. I bought Portal 2 a few years back when it was only like $20 or something (original release price was like $50). I love to save money. I hate to buy clothes unless they're on sale. But then I have a few token items that are super nice and will never be on sale unless you buy second-hand. Which I prefer not to do.. something about second-hand just grosses me out. (omg I'm so impractical)

Do you know about Humble Bundle?



> my dad and I like completely different video games, he's on console, I'm PC, but I'll occasionally play a game he does that I happen to also like.


I'm a bit jealous your dad plays pc games. Mine would never do anything like that.



> Well for Christmas I chose to get a desk Henry vacuum. I really like it. Only problem is that its suction power is really lacking. And I got a plasma ball, which is probably one of my favourite gifts because I loved them when I was younger.


These presents alone suggest Ne/Si axis to me.



> Admittedly I don't feel ISTJ enough. It is a ridiculous notion, I know, but comparing myself to others, it feels like I don't belong much.


:O!! Would you mind elaborating? I'm curious about you.



> I would like to know what about my answers indicates Fi over Fe. It is something about myself that is confusing at the moment.


The lack of Fe undertones in your response suggests Fi. Most if not all of your responses were pure Si/Te talking. So I didn't get a feel for your Fi. But Te implies Fi according to the theory.


----------



## Amaryllis

@emberfly If you're up for it too (no worries if you don't feel like it) I'd be interested in seeing your opinion of what my type could be. No problems either if you have no idea.


* *






Amaryllis said:


> *1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
> 
> Sometimes I feel like for a judger, I'm too lazy and can struggle too much finding out a motivation to fulfill my responsabilities, mainly concerning my studies. If it's about something I'm really interested in, like this story I'm writing at the moment, then I'll be extremly focused on it and driven to give the best performance, and I'll be really productive. But with things I'm not really interested in much, for example so aspects of my studies, then I'll procrastinate to the point where it becomes a problem. I can find reasons to as to why I'm a judger, I'm not afraid of commitment nor routine, I tend to be organized when I commit to something (I make a lost of lists for the novel I'm writing) but I can also be spontaneous when I speak or act, and quite good at improvising a plan on the spot.
> 
> *2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
> 
> Success, recognition. I want people to admire me and think "Wow, she has truly succeeded in life!".
> Peace, Security, a comfortable life. I want to live my life in tranquility and stability surrounded by my family and friends I hold dear. I want to think everyday "There's nothing that could go wrong, it can only get better."
> 
> 
> *3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
> 
> I was about to take a plane to go on summer vacation, and my mother called me on the phone to tell me I had brilliantly succeeded at my exams. She was crying with joy and she was proud of me. I felt so amazingly good, I had succeeded at what I wanted to succeed, my mother, the one person whose opinion about me I hold most important, was proud and happy, and I had the whole summer before me to relax and do as I wanted.
> 
> 
> *4) What makes you feel inferior?*
> 
> To not stand out positively, to feel that there's nothing about me that's truly worth something, that I'm not talented enough to succeed at something that matters.
> 
> 
> *5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
> 
> How will my actions affect what and who's around me? Will the solution I'm proposing be useful at something? Will the remark I'm going to make really change things, or will it just be hurting the person I'm talking with and drive her away from my advice? In the end, what will change for the best and for the worst? What good does it do?
> 
> 
> *6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
> 
> Quality, I strive for quality. Taking the story I'm working on as an example, I want every sentence to be perfect, every character to be complex and to make sense. it will take time, but in the end everything will be meticulously worked on and reworked on.
> About the outcome, sometimes when I'm writing I'm discovering that the characters are not as I imagined they were going to be initially, the new things I'm inventing make me found out some new stuff about them, but I almost always like where it leads me, so I go on with it.
> 
> 
> *7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*
> 
> I was playing D & D with friends, it was the first time I did that and it was awesome. Inventing a character, acting as such, reacting to the story... It's great to imagine all of this and have other people doing it with you!
> 
> *8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
> 
> I look up everything I can find about it, I immerse myself in all the knowlegde, the tips, the advice, and when I deem that I know enough about it, then I try to apply it myself.
> 
> 
> *9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
> 
> Depends. When I'm working on a project I tend to think: What do I want? What do I have? And how can I use the latter to get the former? What will be the things that will give me maximum efficiency? I make plans in my mind quickly and I go with it. But my outside world, like my flat, can be very messy, mainly because I think there's way better things to do than tidying up the place, it can make t difficult to find stuff sometimes.
> 
> 
> *10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
> 
> I ask myself: does it make sense? How legit is it? Where does it come from? What could have lead the guy coming up with the idea think this in particular?
> 
> *11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
> 
> Ther former. Harmony isn't only about myself, If I'm working on a project with people, I'll make sure that everyone is satisfied with the task they got, that they are managing to work fine and that we are reaching for success together. I'm not really sure to see how being myself is relevant in team work, it's not what it's about.
> 
> *12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
> 
> I think before speaking. And I prefer one on one communitcation. The more we are during a talk, the harder it is for everyone to exchange efficiently and to share what they want to share. It's harder to confide too.
> 
> *13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
> 
> I want to know what I'm getting into, I want to make researches, I want to weight the pros and cons. I think both actions and words are equally important. If you are all talk and not act, then you can't be taken seriously, but words are powerful, and it's crucial sometime to express yourself in order to be understood by both others and yourself.
> 
> *14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
> *
> 
> Depends. Will this night truly be special and never happen again? If yes, then I'll make an effort and go with them. If it's just something that could be done as easily the next night, then I'll just send them a message to say that I'm tired or busy.
> 
> *15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
> 
> I pretend to others everything is fine, but i find it harder and harder not to procratsinate, and the more I procratstinate, the more I'm stressed. I also become more reserved and solitary, and I get sad.
> 
> 
> *16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
> 
> People who are mean for no good reason, just because they like feeling superior to others and better about themselves by making others feel inferior and insecure, I can't stand it. I don't like hypocrisy either. And I especially don't like when people assume to know what I truly want, what I truly need, and who I truly am better than I do. In this case it's not giving helpful advice or a simple opinion, it's just being a close minded douchebag dismissing my claims and trying to discredit me by saying: "No you are wrong, you aren't that! I know better!"
> 
> 
> *17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
> 
> Theories about characters in stories. Why they act a certain way, what drives them, what they yearn for. It's really fun to debate about that.
> 
> 
> 1*8) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
> 
> Hard to say, since I don't pay attention to them. I guess to my surrroundings, I tend to be lost in thought a lot, so I don't really look around much. It leads to awkward situations where I find out I was staring at someone without noticing.
> 
> *19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
> 
> Often I feel like my friends perceive what I want them to perceive. That they don't truly know the real me unless I say everything that goes through my mind. Unconsciously I adapt myself depending on who I'm with. I'm only really myself when I with someone I fully trust.
> They would never say that I don't pay attention to what they are telling me.
> 
> *20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
> 
> Writing, Reading, Playing video games, watching a TV show while eating junk food, hanging out on the internet.


----------



## Retsu

emberfly said:


> lol sorry I edit my posts so much XD.. I have to proofread every post I write at least 5 times.. there's always an improvement to make. And I always do it _after_ I push submit. :laughing:
> 
> 
> I imagine so, as well. Ni users, too. I bought Portal 2 a few years back when it was only like $20 or something (original release price was like $50). I love to save money. I hate to buy clothes unless they're on sale. But then I have a few token items that are super nice and will never be on sale unless you buy second-hand. Which I prefer not to do.. something about second-hand just grosses me out. (omg I'm so impractical)
> 
> Do you know about Humble Bundle?
> 
> 
> I'm a bit jealous your dad plays pc games. Mine would never do anything like that.
> 
> 
> These presents alone suggest Ne/Si axis to me.
> 
> 
> :O!! Would you mind elaborating? I'm curious about you.
> 
> 
> The lack of Fe undertones in your response suggests Fi. Most if not all of your responses were pure Si/Te talking. So I didn't get a feel for your Fi. But Te implies Fi according to the theory.


I'm just playing SSB Wii U with my brother at the moment, but I'll edit my post later with elaborations.
Just wanted to say that I'm the PC gamer and my dad can't be persuaded, he's a peasant, and I have heard of humble bundle - haven't got any since the origin bundle though, haven't wanted any games/books etc... And you have to pay more to get the good stuff now.  
I have no feels, excellent 
Well okay I'm done with playing with him now, so I'll tell you more. When I say I don't belong to other ISTJs, I mean that I don't relate to descriptions and I don't feel like I relate to the sub forum a terrible amount. I can't justify it logically, but it's a feeling I get. It feels like I'm not logical enough and shizz, but I know that I lack the feels/empathy to be a Feeler.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Retsu said:


> I took a cognition test a few minutes ago to try and get to the bottom of my type. It's uh... pretty conclusive. Admittedly I don't feel ISTJ enough. It is a ridiculous notion, I know, but comparing myself to others, it feels like I don't belong much.


Note how undeveloped or unused your test result suggests of your Ne function, I've noticed that several of the younger ISTJs have that in common.
I read that ISTJs typically don't possess a well developed Ne function until their early to mid 30s.
I kinda skipped over the topic of Ne because it doesn't interest me very much, but my impression was that a well developed Ne in an ISTJ equates to confidence, wisdom & contentment with life. 
You might consider occasionally working on your Ne merit badge.


----------



## Retsu

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Note how undeveloped or unused your test result suggests of your Ne function, I've noticed that several of the younger ISTJs have that in common.
> I read that ISTJs typically don't possess a well developed Ne function until their early to mid 30s.
> I kinda skipped over the topic of Ne because it doesn't interest me very much, but my impression was that a well developed Ne in an ISTJ equates to confidence, wisdom & contentment with life.
> You might consider occasionally working on your Ne merit badge.


An excellent idea. Apparently crosswords and actively looking for patterns is a good way to develop Ne.
I saw a post on it, I'll copy and paste it when I'm on PC and can look for it.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Retsu said:


> An excellent idea. Apparently crosswords and actively looking for patterns is a good way to develop Ne.
> I saw a post on it, I'll copy and paste it when I'm on PC and can look for it.












Brings to mind three words of which you quoted to me in a pm several months ago. O O U

It appears that you come full circle.


----------



## aendern

* *






Amaryllis said:


> 2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
> Success, recognition. I want people to admire me and think "Wow, she has truly succeeded in life!".
> Peace, Security, a comfortable life. I want to live my life in tranquility and stability surrounded by my family and friends I hold dear. I want to think everyday *"There's nothing that could go wrong, it can only get better."*


I find this really odd and self-deluding. Could point to Fe over Te preference (comforting lies, harmony over truth).

The more successful you get, the more things there are that could go wrong, no? If you want every day to be better than the last, shoot for rock bottom.



> 3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
> 
> I was about to take a plane to go on summer vacation, and my mother called me on the phone to tell me I had brilliantly succeeded at my exams. She was crying with joy and she was proud of me. I felt so amazingly good, I had succeeded at what I wanted to succeed, my mother, the one person whose opinion about me I hold most important, was proud and happy, and I had the whole summer before me to relax and do as I wanted.


It's hard to pinpoint this to any functional preference without knowing your history with your mom.



> 4) What makes you feel inferior?
> 
> To not stand out positively, to feel that there's nothing about me that's truly worth something, that I'm not talented enough to succeed at something that matters.


This seems like Se/Te desires. I'm surprised you wouldn't say something like "someone needing my help and my not being able to help them." But you did say "something that matters" so.. meh who knows what you meant by that




> 5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
> 
> How will my actions affect what and who's around me? Will the solution I'm proposing be useful at something? Will the remark I'm going to make really change things, or will it just be hurting the person I'm talking with and drive her away from my advice? In the end, what will change for the best and for the worst? What good does it do?


INxJ. Not convinced on Fe.




> 6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
> 
> Quality, I strive for quality. Taking the story I'm working on as an example, I want every sentence to be perfect, every character to be complex and to make sense. it will take time, but in the end everything will be meticulously worked on and reworked on.
> About the outcome, sometimes when I'm writing I'm discovering that the characters are not as I imagined they were going to be initially, the new things I'm inventing make me found out some new stuff about them, but I almost always like where it leads me, so I go on with it.


Seems like a standard J answer.




> 7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
> 
> I was playing D & D with friends, it was the first time I did that and it was awesome. Inventing a character, acting as such, reacting to the story... It's great to imagine all of this and have other people doing it with you!


Maybe this suggests an Ni/Se preference. Still unconvinced about Fe/ti over Te/Fi.



> 8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
> 
> I look up everything I can find about it, I immerse myself in all the knowlegde, the tips, the advice, and when I deem that I know enough about it, then I try to apply it myself.


Seems like a Ti way to go about things.




> 9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
> 
> Depends. When I'm working on a project I tend to think: What do I want? What do I have? And how can I use the latter to get the former? What will be the things that will give me maximum efficiency? I make plans in my mind quickly and I go with it. But my outside world, like my flat, can be very messy, mainly because I think there's way better things to do than tidying up the place, it can make t difficult to find stuff sometimes.


This seems Te.




> 10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
> 
> I ask myself: does it make sense? How legit is it? Where does it come from? What could have lead the guy coming up with the idea think this in particular?


Seems Ni/Te



> 11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
> 
> Ther former. Harmony isn't only about myself, If I'm working on a project with people, I'll make sure that everyone is satisfied with the task they got, that they are managing to work fine and that we are reaching for success together. I'm not really sure to see how being myself is relevant in team work, it's not what it's about.


All this tells me is that you don't highly prefer Fi. But we already knew that.



> 12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
> 
> I think before speaking. And I prefer one on one communitcation. The more we are during a talk, the harder it is for everyone to exchange efficiently and to share what they want to share. It's harder to confide too.


Maybe an sx preference? (enneagram instinctual variant)



> 13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
> 
> I want to know what I'm getting into, I want to make researches, I want to weight the pros and cons. I think both actions and words are equally important. If you are all talk and not act, then you can't be taken seriously, but words are powerful, and it's crucial sometime to express yourself in order to be understood by both others and yourself.


Weigh pros and cons in terms of efficiency or in terms of harmony? -___-



> 14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
> 
> 
> Depends. Will this night truly be special and never happen again? If yes, then I'll make an effort and go with them. If it's just something that could be done as easily the next night, then I'll just send them a message to say that I'm tired or busy.


I would totally do this. What would an INFJ do? Would an INFJ lie to get out of something? They seem more like yes-men to me. But *shrugs*. This is just one of _MANY_ threads/blogs/whatever about INFJs and their troubles turning people down.



> 15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
> 
> I pretend to others everything is fine, but i find it harder and harder not to procratsinate, and the more I procratstinate, the more I'm stressed. I also become more reserved and solitary, and I get sad.


This doesn't suggest an Fe preference at all. I would go with Fi here.



> 16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
> 
> People who are mean for no good reason, just because they like feeling superior to others and better about themselves by making others feel inferior and insecure, I can't stand it. I don't like hypocrisy either. And I especially don't like when people assume to know what I truly want, what I truly need, and who I truly am better than I do. In this case it's not giving helpful advice or a simple opinion, it's just being a close minded douchebag dismissing my claims and trying to discredit me by saying: "No you are wrong, you aren't that! I know better!"


Seems Te/Fi.



> 17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
> 
> Theories about characters in stories. Why they act a certain way, what drives them, what they yearn for. It's really fun to debate about that.


Ni/Te.



> 18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
> 
> Hard to say, since I don't pay attention to them. I guess to my surrroundings, I tend to be lost in thought a lot, so I don't really look around much. It leads to awkward situations where I find out I was staring at someone without noticing.


Ni



> 19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
> 
> Often I feel like my friends perceive what I want them to perceive. That they don't truly know the real me unless I say everything that goes through my mind. Unconsciously I adapt myself depending on who I'm with. I'm only really myself when I with someone I fully trust.
> They would never say that I don't pay attention to what they are telling me.


I think you're an INTJ.




What you wrote doesn't hit me over the head with Fe. I could see an argument for Te. It's not uncommon for females to mistype themselves as Fs (and males to mistype themselves as Ts).


----------



## Retsu

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Brings to mind three words of which you quoted to me in a pm several months ago. O O U
> 
> It appears that you come full circle.


O o u? Out of unicycles?
Not ringing any bells. I don't think we've ever discussed them.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

Retsu said:


> O o u? Out of unicycles?
> Not ringing any bells. I don't think we've ever discussed them.


Check out these games. http://www.sheppardsoftware.com/braingames/braingames.htm
one of us LOL.


----------



## Retsu

emberfly said:


> lol sorry I edit my posts so much XD.. I have to proofread every post I write at least 5 times.. there's always an improvement to make. And I always do it _after_ I push submit. :laughing:
> 
> 
> I imagine so, as well. Ni users, too. I bought Portal 2 a few years back when it was only like $20 or something (original release price was like $50). I love to save money. I hate to buy clothes unless they're on sale. But then I have a few token items that are super nice and will never be on sale unless you buy second-hand. Which I prefer not to do.. something about second-hand just grosses me out. (omg I'm so impractical)


I just want to add that I'm exactly the same. Always editing my posts after the fateful submission. Except I'm more subtle about it. 

I was actually gifted Portal 2 when it was £30 and new! I'd never have paid that, not for anything on Steam. I couldn't actually play it on PC (we got it on Xbox 360 too) until I built my own. Now this may seem like a Ti activity, getting to know how the PC works and its frameworks, but I actually did it because it worked out cheaper than buying premade. :laughing: So it was a practical decision and the best decision I've made. And I did scour eBay for parts, too. Most parts I bought new, but my graphics card and monitor are second hand. I wouldn't buy a second hand mouse or keyboard because that's a bit disgusting. Second hand games don't bother me either, and I'd consider a charity shop. 

So yeah. Just call me Eugene Krabs. 

Also something that interested me is that my responses were pure Si/Te. No feels? :<


----------



## Retsu

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Check out these games. Brain Games - Fun Games That Train Your Mind
> one of us LOL.


Cheers, I usually go on Miniclip but I'll be sure to bookmark this too.  Oh Solitaire how I love thee. I used to love Battleship and Chess too.

OOOOOOOOHHH they have Sudoku. I love that too. :'D


----------



## daniluni

uuuh... Is this thread still open? because I'd like how do you see me... I mean, you can look at my posts and... you know, type me. 
and while you are at it, tell me which element should i bend and which could be my superpower...


----------



## Cmart

If you don't mind here's another one http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/411938-please-help-type-me-questionnaire.html

Intp or Istp seem to be the likely ones, I think I favor Ne more, but I'm not positive. All of the posts on that should be more helpful then just the questionnaire.


----------



## Razef

emberfly said:


> 1. Can you tell me about a few of your favourite hobbies, how you came to discover that you liked those things, why it is that you like them?
> 
> 
> 2. Can you tell me about your style? How is your room decorated? Is it messy, organized? Are you well-groomed or do you just not care about that so much? What kind of clothes do you wear? How often do you wear makeup?
> 
> 
> 3. How often do you spend money? Do you enjoy going shopping? What kind of things do you usually buy when you do splurge and buy things? And how frequently does this occur?
> 
> 
> 4. Can you link me a few of your favourite songs that you enjoy listening to often? Also you could list some genres, that might be useful.
> 
> 
> 5. What are some of your favourite movies? Why are they your favourite?
> 
> 6. Do you ever crave alcohol, cigarettes, drugs, caffeine, chocolate, anything like that? Fatty comfort foods? Especially when you're stressed out?
> 
> 7. When you're angry do you ever turn violent by raising your voice or throwing things?


Heh, you mind if I join in?


* *





If this helps - I'm Enea 6 in case that'd be any useful.

*1. Can you tell me about a few of your favourite hobbies, how you came to discover that you liked those things, why it is that you like them?*

-Playing videogames: My parents gave me a Playstation 1 when I was around 4-5 years old, there were things that I couldn't do in real life and I loved it. I mostly like games because of that very reason, and I like multiplayer games because they are mostly competitive, and so push me to be my best and so I develop. (Especially love the feeling of completely obliterating your oponent, though I feel like crap when that happens to me.)


- Reading/Watching Manga/Anime: I love this for their depth. IMO Anime and Manga have much better stories than TV programs or most books (though I don't read that many books so I'm inexperienced to really make judgement).
I love them for their amazingly thought out stories, what happens next and what is accomplished. The hidden part is that my friends don't know, is that anime is the only thing I know that is able to really make me feel.

-Programming: I like programming because I can really use my creativity here, I can make almost anything I want (if I have the potential to do so). The other thing is that I like how it's like a puzzle. When one thing goes wrong you have to analyze thoroughly in order to fix it. While frustrating, it's also fun because it is one of those things that make you think instead of mindless work.

-------------

*2. Can you tell me about your style? How is your room decorated? Is it messy, organized? Are you well-groomed or do you just not care about that so much? What kind of clothes do you wear? How often do you wear makeup?*

My room? A dump. Parents always complaining about how dirty it is, that I should clean it etc. but I just don't really care until I can't find a place for new trash, that's the point when I start to clean.

My decoration? A plain white wall. Nothing really, no posters or any decoration. I've thought about decorating it but I don't care enough to actually do so and I stare at my computer screen most of the time anyway.

Clothes? Baggy pants, even when I go to school. Hoody most of the time too. Why? Because they're both comfortable and I hate jeans because they, well, aren't comfortable. I know what I wear probably looks kinda.. boring, but I don't care.

-------
*3. How often do you spend money? Do you enjoy going shopping? What kind of things do you usually buy when you do splurge and buy things? And how frequently does this occur?*

I only really spend my money on subscriptions for WoW and things like that. I usually buy videogames though not very often because I have a few games that I get really in to and I don't really need anything else until I become bored. Besides videogames and upgrading my PC from time to time - I don't have really anything to spend my money on so my savings just become bigger and bigger.

-------
*4. Can you link me a few of your favourite songs that you enjoy listening to often? Also you could list some genres, that might be useful.*

I'm mostly into Metal and the like, but intro songs / soundtracks from anime eventually grow on me, so those are the ones I listen most to.

Though here's one that I like the most. 





Here are the bands I regurarely listen to though : 




[/video] 





---------

*5. What are some of your favourite movies? Why are they your favourite?*
I don't watch movies. I really dislike movies for the most part, I find it awkward to watching people acting, somehow. Knowing that they're just puppets who read it off a script is something that feels really fake and so I can't get in to the story.


------------
*6. Do you ever crave alcohol, cigarettes, drugs, caffeine, chocolate, anything like that? Fatty comfort foods? Especially when you're stressed out?*

I drink a lot of caffeine, though I'm not addicted. I think I can admit that I crave sugar. Though it seems to be decreasing. No I don't eat when I'm stressed, though I tend to drink a lot more than usual when I'm stressed (Cola, Ice Tea etc. not alcohol, I really dislike the taste of alcohol).

-----------------
*7. When you're angry do you ever turn violent by raising your voice or throwing things?*

No and no. I only raise my voice if I'm angry and it's with someone I'm really comfortable with, and even so they must do it first otherwise I won't raise my voice. And I'm not a violent person, I don't really get physical even when someone else starts it. When I want to punch someone in the face I get overwelmed with the urge to hold back and not do it because I might seriously damage them, even though I'm not strong it's just out of consideration.

Although when I'm angry I can get really nasty with words and making the other person feel like crap and make them even more angry.


----------



## Kebachi

Raawx said:


> Disdain for fakeness? Fi indicative
> Eh. I do too. Not really type related.
> If the consequence didn't affect your decision, I'd have said xxFP. But, your response generally seems like IxTJ.
> Fe disdain. Makes sense, aha. IxTJ's notably HATE Fe.
> Same as above.


I've noticed that when people say things like: "I hate fake people" the response is usually: "Well then, you must hate Fe!" or: "You must be a Fi user!"
and I'm always in face palm mode. Nobody likes that shit (when they actually notice it's fake), Fe users included. 

I've had Te using bosses (both female) who used incredibly fake obnoxious Fe as a social strategy and it always made me sick to my stomach when I had to witness it. That is not being genuinely considerate towards others. Genuine healthy Fe is about adapting to another person's needs and morals. Some people like when I'm hyper and happy, others hate it so I make sure to keep myself in check around them. Fe is not about being "fake", it's about caring how you're impacting the other person over your own emotional or moral needs. 

Sure that means you might hold back a bit of yourself at times, but I don't think that adapting to the needs of others for a short period of time is altogether a bad thing. After all, those genuine Fi users really hate it when you genuinely disagree with a deep set value of theirs and then it's the bull in the china shop treatment. Who wants that?


----------



## Amaryllis

emberfly said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find this really odd and self-deluding. Could point to Fe over Te preference (comforting lies, harmony over truth).
> 
> The more successful you get, the more things there are that could go wrong, no? If you want every day to be better than the last, shoot for rock bottom.
> 
> 
> It's hard to pinpoint this to any functional preference without knowing your history with your mom.
> 
> 
> This seems like Se/Te desires. I'm surprised you wouldn't say something like "someone needing my help and my not being able to help them." But you did say "something that matters" so.. meh who knows what you meant by that
> 
> 
> 
> INxJ. Not convinced on Fe.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a standard J answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this suggests an Ni/Se preference. Still unconvinced about Fe/ti over Te/Fi.
> 
> 
> Seems like a Ti way to go about things.
> 
> 
> 
> This seems Te.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems Ni/Te
> 
> 
> All this tells me is that you don't highly prefer Fi. But we already knew that.
> 
> 
> Maybe an sx preference? (enneagram instinctual variant)
> 
> 
> Weigh pros and cons in terms of efficiency or in terms of harmony? -___-
> 
> 
> I would totally do this. What would an INFJ do? Would an INFJ lie to get out of something? They seem more like yes-men to me. But *shrugs*. This is just one of _MANY_ threads/blogs/whatever about INFJs and their troubles turning people down.
> 
> 
> This doesn't suggest an Fe preference at all. I would go with Fi here.
> 
> 
> Seems Te/Fi.
> 
> 
> Ni/Te.
> 
> 
> Ni
> 
> 
> I think you're an INTJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you wrote doesn't hit me over the head with Fe. I could see an argument for Te. It's not uncommon for females to mistype themselves as Fs (and males to mistype themselves as Ts).


Thank you very very very much! I'll go sleep on that and I'll seriously consider it.

Just in case you wanted to read the answers to the questions you asked me:


* *






> The more successful you get, the more things there are that could go wrong, no? If you want every day to be better than the last, shoot for rock bottom.


Yes it's quite irrational, it's just an inner fear of failure and abondonment I have, wish I could get rid of it but... I do get better at overcoming it through the years that pass however. Thanks for the advice!



> It's hard to pinpoint this to any functional preference without knowing your history with your mom.


I really love her and respect her a lot. She is an INFJ (pretty sure of it) and she always takes care of me and makes so much sacrifices for my sake, compared to my father who is quite selfish, way too self-centered and irresponsible (ESFP, if you're curious). I just can't disappoint her with failure, especially if I could have done things better.



> This seems like Se/Te desires. I'm surprised you wouldn't say something like "someone needing my help and my not being able to help them." But you did say "something that matters" so.. meh who knows what you meant by that


I was more thinking about myself and self-accomplishment before the eyes of the world there, to succeed at something that means recognition. Of course if I can help someone then I'll go help them, I'm not one to deny someone coming to me for advice or comfort, but often you just can't help everyone no matter how hard you want to. It's true though that while thinking of something that makes me feel inferior I didn't think about not being able to help people, it happens sometimes but if you dwell on it too much it eats you from the inside and then you're the one needing help. Might be a big clue on my non INFJness and possibly apparent INTJness



> Weigh pros and cons in terms of efficiency or in terms of harmony? -___-


Both go hand in hand together. If you have no harmony, then things can't go efficiently. But efficiency is the final goal I'd say.



> I would totally do this. What would an INFJ do? Would an INFJ lie to get out of something? They seem more like yes-men to me. But *shrugs*. This is just one of _MANY_ threads/blogs/whatever about INFJs and their troubles turning people down.


I just thought I was just more assertive than the majority of INFJs, but you're probably right, it may actually be the mystyping. I use to have trouble saying no when I was still in middle school/high school, but maybe it had more to with me being Type 3, since I was scared that people would stop appreciating me if I refused their company at certain occasions, but I'm not so scared anymore now, I accepted the fact that I have to have as much time for myself as I want to, and maybe I care a little bit less now, I became less afraid of loneliness. I can get manipulative sometimes to get me out of things I don't wish to do.


----------



## aendern

Kebachi said:


> Sure that means you might hold back a bit of yourself at times, but I don't think that adapting to the needs of others for a short period of time is altogether a bad thing. After all, those genuine Fi users really hate it when you genuinely disagree with a deep set value of theirs and then it's the bull in the china shop treatment. *Who wants that?*


Fi users do. You're completely discounting their wishes by lying to them. It's pretty fake of you.


----------



## Kebachi

emberfly said:


> Fi users do. You're completely discounting their wishes by lying to them. It's pretty fake of you.


Oh I've given it more times than I've cared to experience XD and not all Fi users want that either, that's just an example of an unhealthy reaction from the other side of the fence. 

If all Fe users are fake politicians, then all Te users are obnoxious domineering know-it-alls, all Fi users are self absorbed ragers when they don't get their way, and Ti users never do anything because they're lazy and don't have emotions. Sure there are always going to be unhealthy individuals, but I don't think that they're the end all be all. 

I think these forums are full of uniformed people who keep spreading misinformation based off of bad experiences. For instance, if you get into the mind set that you hate a function (why? I don't even), then every time you run into someone you dislike you're going to assume that they have that function purely based off of misinformed bias.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Please do.

1. I'm dangerously honest. People think I'm rude when I'm honest towards them and say what I need to say.
2. 1 also happens because people think I'm always Miss Nice and don't have bad days.
3. I'm negative, especially towards myself.
4. I like music based on how it makes me feel.
5. When I don't know or I'm not sure, I search or ask.
6. I'm very explosive with negative emotions. Otherwise, I'm a pretty calm person.
7. I'm very devoted to the point of neglecting myself.
8. I'm very defensive of my ideals, but I can admit that I'm wrong and change my9 option once given enough proof.
9. I'm a story and visual driven gamer. I draw on top of that. Vision is highly important to me.
10. Overly organization make itchy. Too much disorganization makes me confused. Overall I'm a bit of both.
11. I'm dyslexic. Not sure how it affects personality types, but I suggest you to read on it because it does affect behaviour, focus and many other things associated with personality types.

Feel free to ask more.


----------



## Modal Soul

emberfly said:


> Fi users do. You're completely discounting their wishes by lying to them. It's pretty fake of you.


lol what



Kebachi said:


> Oh I've given it more times than I've cared to experience XD *and not all Fi users want that either*, that's just an example of an unhealthy reaction from the other side of the fence.
> 
> If all Fe users are fake politicians, then all Te users are obnoxious domineering know-it-alls, all Fi users are self absorbed ragers when they don't get their way, and Ti users never do anything because they're lazy and don't have emotions. Sure there are always going to be unhealthy individuals, but I don't think that they're the end all be all.
> 
> I think these forums are full of uniformed people who keep spreading misinformation based off of bad experiences. For instance, if you get into the mind set that you hate a function (why? I don't even), then every time you run into someone you dislike you're going to assume that they have that function purely based off of misinformed bias.


agreed


----------



## Caged Within

Facts About Me:


I don't hate people. In fact, I like learning about them, but I don't like dealing with most of them.

I don't hold allegiances to any country, race, ethnicity, faith, sexual orientation, political party, or whatever. I only fight for myself and a select few. 

I dislike traditions, ceremonies, superstition. 

I'm less guarded with babies, children, and the elderly, but my guard goes up with people ages 16 to 50. 

I'm far less guarded with feminine individuals. 

I'm an angry guy. Always have been, though events in my life have made it worse. No one knows that I'm an angry guy, for I try to treat people well, and come off as incredibly calm. 

When I'm sad, I have the urge to open up, but I fight that with my writing, kickboxing, and music. 

I love plants and animals. I have a hard time killing things. When a spider, or flying insect, enter my home, I try to capture it and release it outside.

The only thing I truly trust is myself, and the only person that truly knows me is myself.

I question things all of the time, and it has put me in conflict with figures of authority.

When I'm in trouble, I swallow my pride and ask for help, despite how much it hurts me.

It bothers me when people hate me, but I try not to hate them for it. I try to understand where they're coming from, or try to forgive, and wish them the best. It's easy for me to hate, but I don't want that to be me. 

I rather listen than talk.

My favorite activity is lying down on my bed at night, thinking about people that I used to know, and pretending how things would be if they didn't die, disappear, or if I didn't say the wrong things. Sometimes, I even like to cast them and myself in roles in my fantasies. 

I naturally want to just let things happen, but I fight that often, so I can get things done. 

I don't like giving up.

When given a task, I like to take my time. I don't like being rushed. I also like to focus heavily on it too, if it is something that truly means something to me. 

When I'm really tired, I tell the unedited truth, even when I know it could destroy what I value.

I never let things go. I just bury them. 

The things I say through my writing are things I can't say through my speech. 

I value the truth over feelings, but I try not to hurt people's feelings, for I don't want to hurt anyone. 

I have strong beliefs, but I'm always open to new evidence and honest debate. 

I don't bother sharing my strong stances on issues with most people. I keep those mostly to myself. 

When I'm happy, my physical strength jumps to incredible levels, but I become sloppier, and less mentally sharp. 

I love the snow. It's my favorite kind of weather.

My favorite color is black.


----------



## Changeling

SVN CLUES.

UNO.
I find myself oscillating between workaholic behaviour and vegetable-like behaviour

DOS.
I find it easy to accomplish things without trying, which often leads to point numero uno (feeling guilty about not putting in enough effort, and then burning out after extended exertion)

TRES.
I command attention. 

CUATRO.
I can be the kindest, most emphathetic, and giving person you ever meet. I can also be the harshest, bossiest, and most critical. 

CINCO.
Common adjectives people use to describe me include: intimidating, insane, child-like, strange, scary, brilliant, disorganised, messy, intense

SEIS.
I love to dress up. I used to hate it on the reductive principle that dressing up = vanity and there were better things to care about in the world, and that if I paid attention to my appearance, I wasn't any different.

SIETE.
I have an aptitude for the following fields: visual art, literature (the study of), creative writing, architecture, urban studies

OCHO.
I think I have a big ego. I am also immensely self-critical.

post-script:

NUEVE.
I have perfectionistic tendencies but I am not the best at tiny details or administrative work -- as you might have picked out from my inconsistent full-stopping at the end of each point.


----------



## Changeling

Caged Within said:


> Facts About Me:
> 
> 
> I don't hate people. In fact, I like learning about them, but I don't like dealing with most of them.
> 
> I don't hold allegiances to any country, race, ethnicity, faith, sexual orientation, political party, or whatever. I only fight for myself and a select few.
> 
> I dislike traditions, ceremonies, superstition.
> 
> I'm less guarded with babies, children, and the elderly, but my guard goes up with people ages 16 to 50.
> 
> I'm far less guarded with feminine individuals.
> 
> I'm an angry guy. Always have been, though events in my life have made it worse. No one knows that I'm an angry guy, for I try to treat people well, and come off as incredibly calm.
> 
> When I'm sad, I have the urge to open up, but I fight that with my writing, kickboxing, and music.
> 
> I love plants and animals. I have a hard time killing things. When a spider, or flying insect, enter my home, I try to capture it and release it outside.
> 
> The only thing I truly trust is myself, and the only person that truly knows me is myself.
> 
> I question things all of the time, and it has put me in conflict with figures of authority.
> 
> When I'm in trouble, I swallow my pride and ask for help, despite how much it hurts me.
> 
> It bothers me when people hate me, but I try not to hate them for it. I try to understand where they're coming from, or try to forgive, and wish them the best. It's easy for me to hate, but I don't want that to be me.
> 
> I rather listen than talk.
> 
> My favorite activity is lying down on my bed at night, thinking about people that I used to know, and pretending how things would be if they didn't die, disappear, or if I didn't say the wrong things. Sometimes, I even like to cast them and myself in roles in my fantasies.
> 
> I naturally want to just let things happen, but I fight that often, so I can get things done.
> 
> I don't like giving up.
> 
> When given a task, I like to take my time. I don't like being rushed. I also like to focus heavily on it too, if it is something that truly means something to me.
> 
> When I'm really tired, I tell the unedited truth, even when I know it could destroy what I value.
> 
> I never let things go. I just bury them.
> 
> The things I say through my writing are things I can't say through my speech.
> 
> I value the truth over feelings, but I try not to hurt people's feelings, for I don't want to hurt anyone.
> 
> I have strong beliefs, but I'm always open to new evidence and honest debate.
> 
> I don't bother sharing my strong stances on issues with most people. I keep those mostly to myself.
> 
> When I'm happy, my physical strength jumps to incredible levels, but I become sloppier, and less mentally sharp.
> 
> I love the snow. It's my favorite kind of weather.
> 
> My favorite color is black.



I relate to so many things you've said about yourself. This is going to be a very uninteresting diagnosis, but you appear exactly as the mature variant of the type you profess you are -- an ISTP. There's an earthy, earnest thoughtfulness about ISTPs that I really appreciate and wish I could emulate more.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer

I've been thinking about being a possible ENFP... 

I relate to the functions, but I don't relate to the type descriptions circling the 'net. At all. Is that normal?

Edit: And I can't really relate to the people on the ENFP forum either... the emoticons and typing style strains my eyes, and I don't relate to the standard 'If you are an ENFP, you will know this feeling' threads either.


----------



## BlueRobin

hi there, i you have time to waste, could you please take a look at my post ? :3

personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/423730-help-my-self-typing-correct-my-understanding-ni.html

I did a questionnaire, it's the 5th post


----------



## Kebachi

BlueRobin said:


> hi there, i you have time to waste, could you please take a look at my post ? :3
> 
> personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/423730-help-my-self-typing-correct-my-understanding-ni.html
> 
> I did a questionnaire, it's the 5th post


You're avatar...is so cute O.O 
I want to stick the cute plump birdy in my mouth and experience it trying to escape, I bet it would feel and taste so cuddly.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

emberfly said:


> Your post practically jumps off the screen and strangles me with INFP. But in a good way. Have you ever typed as INFP before? If so, what makes you doubt it?


INFP?  Wow! Interesting.... I've not typed as INFP before - usually it's ENxP. It makes sense, though. What makes you say INFP rather than one of the other two? 

(Being strangled in a good way... I don't get my kicks from auto-asphyxiation!


----------



## aendern

Cosmic Hobo said:


> INFP? Wow! Interesting.... I've not typed as INFP before - usually it's ENxP. It makes sense, though. What makes you say INFP rather than one of the other two?


I assumed you were an introvert because I assume everyone on the internet is an introvert like me. It was just jumping to conclusions. If you think you're an extrovert, maybe you are.


----------



## Darkbloom

Hey,what about me?:sad:


----------



## Modal Soul

Living dead said:


> Hey,what about me?:sad:


yeah, same


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Everyone type me based on your experience knowing me rather than a questionnaire. Gather quotes and create a celebrity types PerC member post.


----------



## Modal Soul

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Everyone type me based on your experience knowing me rather than a questionnaire. Gather quotes and create a celebrity types PerC member post.


what the fuck @Grandmaster Yoda? you ruined the surprise


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Modal Soul said:


> what the fuck @Grandmaster Yoda? you ruined the surprise


Someone had to announce it. How could I know anyone would surprise me? Can I get this as a present for my trifling struggle of typing post after post of new age intellectual wanderings? I think we should do it for all of the High Ranking PerC elites. That will give the post deprived new users something to aspire to.


----------



## Modal Soul

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Someone had to announce it. How could I know anyone would surprise me? Can I get this as a present for my trifling struggle of typing post after post of new age intellectual wanderings? I think we should do it for all of the High Ranking PerC elites. That will give the post deprived new users something to aspire to.


no, you can't. we have decided not do follow through with our plans

you just _had_ to go and ruin it, didn't you? i expected much more from you...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Modal Soul said:


> no, you can't. we have decided not do follow through with our plans
> 
> you just _had_ to go and ruin it, didn't you? i expected much more from you...


You've ruined my agnostic Christmas. I'm starting my own website! :crying: I hope you're happy.


----------



## Bash

Modal Soul said:


> yeah, same


I have a hard time getting a read on you. Makes me think introvert.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

I think I might just be a reformed ISTJ conditioned to work in the N environment.


----------



## Modal Soul

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You've ruined my agnostic Christmas. I'm starting my own website! :crying: I hope you're happy.


you're 16!?!? i just bullied a 16 year old off a website? wow i am a ter...RIFIC PERSON, FUCK YES


----------



## Modal Soul

Bash said:


> I have a hard time getting a read on you. Makes me think introvert.


let's say you have a gun to your head, okay? and the only way you can make it out alive in this scenario is by assigning a type to me

which type would that be? and no, CUNT is not a viable option



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I think I might just be a reformed ISTJ conditioned to work in the N environment.


same except ISFJ


----------



## Darkbloom

OMG Anyone????


----------



## Bash

Modal Soul said:


> let's say you have a gun to your head, okay? and the only way you can make it out alive in this scenario is by assigning a type to me
> 
> which type would that be? and no, CUNT is not a viable option


ISTP 6w7 SP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Modal Soul said:


> let's say you have a gun to your head, okay? and the only way you can make it out alive in this scenario is by assigning a type to me
> 
> which type would that be? and no, CUNT is not a viable option
> 
> 
> 
> same except ISFJ


Exactly we are all are the opposite types of what we claim to be in reality. You are actually an INFJ.


----------



## Modal Soul

Bash said:


> ISTP 6w7 SP


i just said CUNT isn't a viable option why doesn't anybody listen TO ME



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Exactly we are all are the opposite types of what we claim to be in reality. You are actually an INFJ.


i'm an ISFJ and you can't convince me otherwise yoda

god you are so condescending. i liked you much better in the films


----------



## Bash

Modal Soul said:


> i just said CUNT isn't a viable option why doesn't anybody listen TO ME


Which are the none-cunt-labeled-options?


----------



## Retsu

Bash said:


> Nobody likes being judged unfairly, especially on beforehand. It gives all the greater satisfaction to prove them wrong, though.
> 
> As for your type in particular, few people will actually want less of ISTJish traits. This tells us more then "SJs are boring"-comments.


Yes :> is this why you're listed as unknown at all? 

I'm not sure I understand the phrasing of that. Do you mean that only a small amount of people want ISTJs to be less ISTJ?


----------



## Bash

Modal Soul said:


> cigarettes and sadness
> 
> highly recommend if you're emotionally delicate


See what you did there. Makes both the voice and heart tempered, aye?


----------



## Bash

Retsu said:


> Yes :> is this why you're listed as unknown at all?
> 
> I'm not sure I understand the phrasing of that. Do you mean that only a small amount of people want ISTJs to be less ISTJ?


I am listed as unknown, because only my Socionics has been type by a reliable source. 

To clarify: many say that ISTJs are boring. The traits making them boring, however, are traits which many N-types wish they were better at.


----------



## Modal Soul

coy said:


> Agreed. I don't recommend cigarettes to anyone, but I always smoke them when stressed.
> 
> I can remember the exact spot and conversation topic when I met a few of my friends. Despite this, I have never been typed as an Si-Dom.
> 
> can't disagree with you there. OP and I are both T~Swizzle fans.


works like a charm

i can, too. i just don't know why i can remember some but not others

haha t-swizzle, eh? SO IT'S GONNA BE FOREVER, OR IT'S GONNA BE DOWN IN FLAMESSS

YOU CAN TELL ME WHEN IT'S OVER, IF THE HIGH WAS WORTH THE PAIN

GOT A LONG LIST OF EX-LOVERS
THEY'LL TELL YOU I'M INSANE

'cause you know i love the players

and you love the game

lala dadada de de de de doopppp



Bash said:


> Nobody likes being judged unfairly, especially on beforehand. It gives all the greater satisfaction to prove them wrong, though.
> 
> *As for your type in particular, few people will actually want less of ISTJish traits. This tells us more then "SJs are boring"-comments.*


seriously, though. there are so many SJs that it's nearly impossible to concoct a list of traits that accurately represent them all. ISTJs are one of my favourite types, actually


----------



## Modal Soul

Retsu said:


> No, I am saying my head is clogged with more useless memories than other people. I don't need that memory, why is it still here twelve years later?? I can also remember my reception teacher saying oneteen, twoteen... With a teddy bear in hand. And some kids being dickheads about letting me on the computer. YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO USE IT YOU INBREDS LET ME DO IT
> I also remember them giving an Asian girl detention for wearing her trousers inside out.
> 
> I feel as a Si-dom I have way too many useless memories and triggers for these useless memories. I don't need to know about the Asian girl who got put in detention. I remember my detention, they made you stand inside but just next to the playground door so you could watch all the kids play and not do shit.
> 
> Anyway. That's another thing - I start on one memory and it leads to others. Like that.
> Si I suppose is knowing your way round it better, and your personal impression of it. You don't need to have Si in your function stack to have a good memory, but the memory will be more subjective than a Se user. It's got you written all over it and it's hard to look at it objectively.
> 
> I'm tired and I'm not sure what my original point was to be honest. Carry on.


no, this was useful. thank you for the clarification, my dear @Retsu



Bash said:


> See what you did there. Makes both the voice and heart tempered, aye?


oui oui mon ami


----------



## Bash

Modal Soul said:


> [/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> oui oui mon ami


What are brooding on, moon cherry?


----------



## Modal Soul

Bash said:


> What are brooding on, moon cherry?


so many things, friend. it feels as if my whole life has been one long line of broodum (ha, you see what i did there? it is a semi-clever mixture of the words boredom and brood)


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

emberfly said:


> I assumed you were an introvert because I assume everyone on the internet is an introvert like me. It was just jumping to conclusions. If you think you're an extrovert, maybe you are.


Oh, I'm not sure whether I'm an introvert or an extrovert! Would you say, though, that I've got Ne rather than Ni or Se, or Fi rather than Ti or Fe?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Modal Soul said:


> it's alright, mate! we've all been there. reading between the lines requires you to open up your third eye and who wants to do that when they're tired enough keeping their two other eyes open?
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't make it up. i remembered reading it somewhere 52 years ago back in my seventh grade class with mrs. norberry. only a dominant Si type could ever remember that far back, so how is it that i, a presumed INFJ according to you, can recall this distant memory? riddle me that "grandmaster" yoda bear


You see child. Without Ni you would not be able to remember anything as Ni is the memory function.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Retsu said:


> One of us, one of us...
> (I'm fairly sure I'm ISTJ but why does everybody HATE ME when I label myself as one, I have exactly the same personality why does the label matter ;-----


Because this is the community in which we live. If you refuse to get tested and registered as a type you will be treated like a foreigner. If is a disgrace to the system. We all work every hard to get what we have today so, fulfill your obligation. Just one type.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Sherlock Hotes said:


> I don't even need it anymore, just skip me, I'm just here for the Modal-Yoda show.
> 
> By the way every time his name pops up in the tiny friends list window, it gets cut off to Grandma Yoda and now I cannot think of him as anything else but Grandmother Yoda aka regular Yoda in a white frilly bonnet. May the cookies and tacky cat tapestries be with you.


----------



## Modal Soul

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You see child. Without Ni you would not be able to remember anything as Ni is the memory function.


i cannot read what you have typed for i am a dominant Si user who lives in the past. anything that happens in present time goes over my head due to my complete lack of Se.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Modal Soul said:


> i cannot read what you have typed for i am a dominant Si user who lives in the past. anything that happens in present time goes over my head due to my complete lack of Se.


I cannot comprehend your language because I'm an Fi user and possess no Ti.


----------



## Modal Soul

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I cannot comprehend your language because I'm an Fi user and possess no Ti.


gdigd io aopi re podskg hmnmbaa g aspd khawh fuihe 3&*&$ kha hjsjd? hhfdshjjks. lfdsfosn jkd fo nsmdfn ambnms, fdkshfj pxc x nfjsw eokn.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Modal Soul said:


> gdigd io aopi re podskg hmnmbaa g aspd khawh fuihe 3&*&$ kha hjsjd? hhfdshjjks. lfdsfosn jkd fo nsmdfn ambnms, fdkshfj pxc x nfjsw eokn.


❡&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56525;❡&#55357;&#56396; &#55357;&#56525;⭕ &#55356;&#56688;⭕&#55356;&#56703;&#55357;&#56525; &#55357;&#56669;&#55357;&#56551; &#55356;&#56703;⭕&#55357;&#56396;⚡&#55356;&#57227;❡ ♓Ⓜ&#55356;&#57269;Ⓜ&#55356;&#56689;&#55356;&#56688;&#55356;&#56688; ❡ &#55356;&#56688;⚡&#55356;&#56703;&#55357;&#56396; &#55356;&#57227;♓&#55356;&#56688;ᗯ♓ &#55356;&#57231;⛎&#55357;&#56525;♓&#55357;&#56551; 3️⃣&*&$ &#55356;&#57227;♓&#55356;&#56688; ♓&#55356;&#57271;⚡&#55356;&#57271;&#55357;&#56396;⁉ ❔ ♓♓&#55356;&#57231;&#55357;&#56396;⚡♓&#55356;&#57271;&#55356;&#57271;&#55356;&#57227;⚡. &#55357;&#56418;&#55356;&#57231;&#55357;&#56396;⚡&#55356;&#57231;⭕⚡&#55356;&#57269; &#55356;&#57271;&#55356;&#57227;&#55357;&#56396; &#55356;&#57231;⭕ &#55356;&#57269;⚡Ⓜ&#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57231;&#55356;&#57269; &#55356;&#56688;Ⓜ&#55356;&#56689;&#55356;&#57269;Ⓜ⚡, &#55356;&#57231;&#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57227;⚡♓&#55356;&#57231;&#55356;&#57271; &#55356;&#56703;❌&#55356;&#57161; ❌ &#55356;&#57269;&#55356;&#57231;&#55356;&#57271;⚡ᗯ &#55357;&#56551;⭕&#55356;&#57227;&#55356;&#57269;.


----------



## Modal Soul

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> ❡&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56525;❡&#55357;&#56396; &#55357;&#56525;⭕ &#55356;&#56688;⭕&#55356;&#56703;&#55357;&#56525; &#55357;&#56669;&#55357;&#56551; &#55356;&#56703;⭕&#55357;&#56396;⚡&#55356;&#57227;❡ ♓Ⓜ&#55356;&#57269;Ⓜ&#55356;&#56689;&#55356;&#56688;&#55356;&#56688; ❡ &#55356;&#56688;⚡&#55356;&#56703;&#55357;&#56396; &#55356;&#57227;♓&#55356;&#56688;ᗯ♓ &#55356;&#57231;⛎&#55357;&#56525;♓&#55357;&#56551; 3️⃣&*&$ &#55356;&#57227;♓&#55356;&#56688; ♓&#55356;&#57271;⚡&#55356;&#57271;&#55357;&#56396;⁉ ❔ ♓♓&#55356;&#57231;&#55357;&#56396;⚡♓&#55356;&#57271;&#55356;&#57271;&#55356;&#57227;⚡. &#55357;&#56418;&#55356;&#57231;&#55357;&#56396;⚡&#55356;&#57231;⭕⚡&#55356;&#57269; &#55356;&#57271;&#55356;&#57227;&#55357;&#56396; &#55356;&#57231;⭕ &#55356;&#57269;⚡Ⓜ&#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57231;&#55356;&#57269; &#55356;&#56688;Ⓜ&#55356;&#56689;&#55356;&#57269;Ⓜ⚡, &#55356;&#57231;&#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57227;⚡♓&#55356;&#57231;&#55356;&#57271; &#55356;&#56703;❌&#55356;&#57161; ❌ &#55356;&#57269;&#55356;&#57231;&#55356;&#57271;⚡ᗯ &#55357;&#56551;⭕&#55356;&#57227;&#55356;&#57269;.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Modal Soul said:


>


Tell me about your personal life. All of the most impactful experiences of your life, good and bad. I seek this for both scientific and psychopathic purposes.


----------



## Modal Soul

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Tell me about your personal life. All of the most impactful experiences of your life, good and bad. I seek this for both scientific and psychopathic purposes.


*?!!*?? ? *!* !??!_?__?_!??
? ?!!!!?! !?? _?_*?*!? 

??!? !!!!!??? !?!? ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ???
? ?!!  *!! !!* ? !!!! ! !!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!


----------



## Retsu

Modal Soul said:


> *?!!*?? ? *!* !??!_?__?_!??
> ? ?!!!!?! !?? _?_*?*!?
> 
> ??!? !!!!!??? !?!? ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ???
> ? ?!!  *!! !!* ? !!!! ! !!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!


I'm getting a real ISFJ vibe from this. The white exclamation marks indicate shyness and an inability to alt code blank characters, we all know F-types can't alt+xxxx. Exclamation and question marks are also commonly used; there is no unusual punctuation, indicating a desire to conform - Si-Fe at its finest. Also comic sans is such an SF font. gawd.


----------



## Golden Rose

Retsu said:


> I'm getting a real ISFJ vibe from this. The white exclamation marks indicate shyness and an inability to alt code blank characters, we all know F-types can't alt+xxxx. Exclamation and question marks are also commonly used; there is no unusual punctuation, indicating a desire to conform - Si-Fe at its finest. Also comic sans is such an SF font. gawd.


The number of exclamation points is slightly greater than the number of question marks meaning she's not an inquisitive,intuitive person because you know I set the standards for intuition and everyone else is toasted moldy bread. Also she used pink. PINK!!! That indicates she's a Fe-dom because she's bending to the patriarchy's gendered whips and forgetting to squirt ink on her enemies. 

We're also _joking_ with each other, that's unacceptable! Fe? F.U-dom! Everyone here is now ESFJ and subscribed to Oprah's lean cuisine newsletter* because my Ukrainian books said so. *Doctor Phil's mustache not included, grow your own alongside with a luxurious herb garden.


----------

